# Seguimento Litoral Centro - Janeiro 2021



## SpiderVV (1 Jan 2021 às 11:01)

Aviso MeteoPT.com
As observações e os dados meteorológicos registados neste tópico são apenas de consulta e dizem respeito a situações observadas por membros do Fórum MeteoPT.com, não estando oficialmente validadas.
Os dados aqui publicados são da exclusiva responsabilidade de quem os publica; para dados oficiais consulte os produtos do Instituto Português do Mar e da Atmosfera.


----------



## almeida96 (1 Jan 2021 às 11:16)

Bom ano a todos!

Por aqui seguem-se alguns aguaceiros, com um acumulado de *1 mm*.

O último dia do ano foi de chuva e aguaceiros, acumulando* 6,4 mm.* 

Tal significou que *Dezembro acumulou* uns muito bons *221,2 mm*, bem acima da média para a região. Grandes contrastes com Lisboa por exemplo. 

O *acumulado anual* de *2020* foi também acima da média com* 897,7 mm*.


----------



## Pedro1993 (1 Jan 2021 às 12:44)

Bom dia, e um bom ano a todos,

Este primeiro dia de Janeiro, ainda seu viu o sol, logo  ao inicio da manhã, mas logo o céu escureceu e deu lugar a aguaceiros fracos a moderados, e agora por volta do meio dia, caiu mais uns aguaceiros moderados, e com granizo a acompanhar.


----------



## celsomartins84 (1 Jan 2021 às 13:04)

Boa tarde e Bom Ano a todos 
Manhã com bastantes aguaceiros e muito frio.. Por volta das 11h aguaceiro mais intenso com muito granizo. 
(Estrada entre Famalicão da Nazaré e São Martinho do Porto) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Enviado do meu Redmi Note 8 Pro através do Tapatalk


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (1 Jan 2021 às 13:08)

Bom dia,
Esta primeira manhã do ano tem sido acompanhado de aguaceiros moderados a fortes, depois duma madrugada até algo calma. Sigo com um acumulado de 1,5 mm, para já...  

A temperatura, essa segue bastante fresquinha. A estas horas ainda tenho somente 11,4°C.


----------



## Northern Lights (1 Jan 2021 às 13:20)

10,8°C.
Mínima de 6,5 °C
Sensação de frio elevada após cada aguaceiro.

Enviado do meu HD1903 através do Tapatalk


----------



## 4ESTAÇÕES (1 Jan 2021 às 13:46)

celsomartins84 disse:


> Boa tarde e Bom Ano a todos
> Manhã com bastantes aguaceiros e muito frio.. Por volta das 11h aguaceiro mais intenso com muito granizo.
> (Estrada entre Famalicão da Nazaré e São Martinho do Porto)
> 
> ...



Uau


----------



## jonas_87 (1 Jan 2021 às 14:47)

Boas,

Bom ano a todos.

Pois é  ,esta zona como também  a zona vizinha Sintra saiu literalmente na rifa no passado mês de Dezembro no que a precipitação diz respeito.
Por cá  fechou-se nos 190 mm.
Hoje o acumulado segue nos 5 mm.
A madrugada de Domingo promete ser bem fria com inversões e respectiva geada.


----------



## Maria Papoila (1 Jan 2021 às 14:51)

Chuva torrencial de granizo na Ericeira.
Feliz Ano Novo


----------



## ZéCa (1 Jan 2021 às 15:44)

Da parte da manhã aguaceiros com chuva bem fria. Neste momento 11,4ºC. Humidade 82%.
Bom Ano 2021!


----------



## ZéCa (1 Jan 2021 às 17:03)

Temperatura a descer. Neste momento 9,4ºC.


----------



## N_Fig (1 Jan 2021 às 17:12)

Bom aguaceiro agora, com o Sol ainda visível


----------



## Northern Lights (1 Jan 2021 às 17:29)

Céu com algumas nuvens.
9,0°C.


----------



## VimDePantufas (1 Jan 2021 às 18:17)

Boa tarde,
Espero que este ano tenha começado como desejam, e que tenham tudo a correr pelo melhor ao longo do ano.
Por aqui tem chovido qualquer coisa (não muito) mas tem chovido, estamos agora com 5,4ºC .


----------



## Geopower (1 Jan 2021 às 18:28)

Primeiro dia do ano a terminar com céu pouco nublado.
Registo do crepúsculo na praia da Fonte da Telha:
Serra de Sintra a NW:





Cabo Espichel a Sul:





Horizonte a oeste com nuvens de desenvolvimento vertical:


----------



## Tufao André (1 Jan 2021 às 18:50)

Boa tarde a todos e um excelente ano 2021!!  

Após uns dias fora de Lisboa, na região do Fundão e arredores, estou de regresso aos relatos e de baterias bem carregadas! 
No dia em que me fui embora, dia 27 (Domingo), foi o dia mais frio até agora com 2°C de mínima e imensa geada nos campos e carros, tanto aqui como durante a viagem!!

O dia de hoje fica marcado por aguaceiros moderados a fortes durante a manhã e até meio da tarde, com algum vento de NO e bastante frio! 
Máxima de apenas 11°C, pouco comum nestas bandas... A mínima ficou-se pelos 6°C.

Actuais* 8°C *e vento fraco


----------



## guisilva5000 (1 Jan 2021 às 19:12)

Bom ano para todos!

Máxima não passou dos 10ºC. 

Incrível as previsões para Lisboa, noites consecutivas de 2ºC para a semana, o que significa abaixo de 0ºC aqui... Máximas sempre abaixo dos 12ºC, tendo em conta a média de 11,3ºC, temos uma quinzena abaixo da média pela frente.


----------



## Northern Lights (1 Jan 2021 às 19:27)

Sigo com 8,2ºC.


----------



## Batalha64 (1 Jan 2021 às 20:00)

Estou agora com 5.8ºC


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (1 Jan 2021 às 20:25)

Bom dia,
Por aqui o dia foi fresquinho e acompanhado de aguaceiros. De facto, a máxima mal ultrapassou dos 10°C e os aguaceiros renderam 2,8 mm. Curiosamente, a estação na Aroeira, aqui ao lado, acumulou 4,3 mm, isto porque apanhou com uma parte mais intensa do aguaceiro. Aqui também apanhei com esse aguaceiro, mas foi muito curto... Já viram o que dá estar 600 metros a oeste?  

Sigo agora com 8,0°C e céu pouco nublado. A mínima hoje deverá ser registada antes da meia-noite, se a temperatura continuar a descer como tem descido até agora...  

PS: O fórum está bastante lento. Há algum problema?


----------



## ZéCa (1 Jan 2021 às 20:29)

De momento 7,2ºC.


----------



## jonas_87 (1 Jan 2021 às 20:35)

guisilva5000 disse:


> Bom ano para todos!
> 
> Máxima não passou dos 10ºC.
> 
> Incrível as previsões para Lisboa, noites consecutivas de 2ºC para a semana, o que significa abaixo de 0ºC aqui... Máximas sempre abaixo dos 12ºC, tendo em conta a média de 11,3ºC, temos uma quinzena abaixo da média pela frente.



Estou surpreendido também,  devo ter registos brutais no tal vale nas traseiras do autódromo  , o ponto mais frio cá do concelho.
Recentemente aqueles registos que aqui partilhei,  apontam para  grande potencial, espero minimas bem negativas.


6,7 graus
Céu estrelado


----------



## fhff (1 Jan 2021 às 21:57)

Dia fresco, com aguaceiros a espaços e algum Sol também a espaços.
Máxima de 11,3º C, 2,2 mm acumulados.
Excelente Ano de 2021 para todos!


----------



## StormRic (1 Jan 2021 às 22:05)

BOM ANO !

Diz a tradição que no Primeiro de Janeiro o tempo é uma amostra de todos os tipos de tempo que fará durante o ano.

Bem, por aqui já houve:

*Chuva*, *2,3 mm* em sete aguaceiros fracos (pouco, espero que o ano não seja outra seca)

*Sol*, sim, abertas hora a hora com céu bem azul.  Variabilidade é o que se deseja.
*Vento*, grande amplitude de intensidades, desde calmas a rajadas até 52 Km/h, de WSW a Norte (tipicamente portuguesa esta nortada ). Ok, disto não precisamos de exageros.

*Frio*, sem dúvida, mínima da madrugada *6,2ºC*, mas a mínima até agora foi registada há pouco, *5,9ºC. 
*
*Calor*,  à lareira está, pois. Modesta máxima de *11,6ºC* mas ao sol e abrigado do vento estava bem bom!

*Trovoada*, até houve, mas ao largo da costa Oeste, aqui não se ouviu, claro...

Concluindo, a tradição manteve-se!

Vistas possíveis, confinadas:

14:29 NW, alguns destes Cb tiveram registo de actividade eléctrica, longe...






ENE, a maior parte das células dissipava-se para o interior





WNW, vento NW à volta dos 20 Km/h a manter as eólicas em movimento





14:46, Norte, montes de Vialonga 





Leste, lezíria ao sol





14:47, NE, alguns Cumulus congestus de fraca altitude





14:48, SSE, na direcção de Palmela, aquelas células distantes lá para o Sado tiveram actividade eléctrica uma hora atrás





16:53, NW, já próximo da hora do poente o sol ainda brilhava bem, as células sobre o oceano continuam a desfilar










17:07, WSW


----------



## ZéCa (1 Jan 2021 às 22:19)

Vai baixando. 6.9ºC. Céu limpo.


----------



## guisilva5000 (1 Jan 2021 às 22:24)

Chuva gelada por aqui, 4ºC a subir.


----------



## Northern Lights (1 Jan 2021 às 22:32)

6,1°C
Cada vez mais frio!

Enviado do meu HD1903 através do Tapatalk


----------



## jonas_87 (1 Jan 2021 às 23:00)

Vai chovendo com 6 graus.
Por volta das 22h caiu cá uma granizada.
8 mm
Os solos voltam a saturar e bem.


----------



## Mammatus (1 Jan 2021 às 23:48)

Boa noite caríssimos, feliz Ano Novo!

O tópico de seguimento de Dezembro já está fechado, por isso deixo aqui, a título excepcional, o registo dos extremos do último dia do ano.

*15.0ºC* / *7.5ºC*
*1.02 mm*

_______________________

Primeiro dia do ano caracterizado por períodos de céu muito nublado com aguaceiros até meio da tarde. O mais intenso ocorreu por volta do meio dia, acompanhado de vento forte e frio, o valor mais elevado de rajada foi registado justamente nessa ocasião, *60.5 km/h*.
Acumulado jeitoso de *11.94 mm*.

Máxima bem modesta de *12.1ºC*, convidativa a ficar no quente do lar. 
Mínima de *7.7ºC*.

Agora sigo com céu pouco nublado, vento fraco a moderado de NW, 9.1ºC.


----------



## Mammatus (1 Jan 2021 às 23:57)

Geopower disse:


> Primeiro dia do ano a terminar com céu pouco nublado.
> Registo do crepúsculo na praia da Fonte da Telha:
> 
> Horizonte a oeste com nuvens de desenvolvimento vertical:



Impressão minha, ou isso era o início da formação da bigorna nesse Cb à direita da foto?


----------



## Geopower (2 Jan 2021 às 00:32)

Mammatus disse:


> Impressão minha, ou isso era o início da formação da bigorna nesse Cb à direita da foto?


Esta ė a evolução dessa célula 4 minutos depois da primeira foto:


----------



## david 6 (2 Jan 2021 às 01:05)

2mm ontem


----------



## jamestorm (2 Jan 2021 às 01:19)

Acumulados ontem foram de *12.07 mm *e com uma grande queda de granizo por volta das 17h...vem ai o Inverno pra estes dias. 
UM FELIZ 2021 A TODO FORUM / com bons acompanhamentos e eventos!


----------



## StormRic (2 Jan 2021 às 01:58)

Mínima de *5,8ºC* ontem dia *1* às 22h10. Subiu até 6,9ºC à meia-noite e desceu novamente para os *6,1ºC* presentes /(1h30), isto em Parque Santa iria.
Aqui mais perto, na Escola, *6,4ºC* (21h30), 7,9ºC (22h30) e *6,9ºC* agora

*3,3 mm* ontem dia 1 na Escola
*2,3 mm* em Santa iria.


----------



## Northern Lights (2 Jan 2021 às 08:45)

Minima de 5,7 ºC.
Sigo com 6,9 ºC e céu muito nublado.


----------



## Northern Lights (2 Jan 2021 às 11:46)

Sigo com 12°C em uma manhã de Céu pouco nublado.
O sol torna o frio menos penoso 











EDIT 12h15: Aumento de nebolusidade há cerca de meia hora. Agora chove com 11,7 ºC. As fotos são de cerca das 10h30


----------



## almeida96 (2 Jan 2021 às 12:21)

O primeiro dia de 2021 ficou marcado por aguaceiros e frio .

1/1/2021:
Acumulado: *4,8 mm*
Máxima:* 12,1 ºC*
Mínima: *5,8º C
*
Já hoje, continuam os aguaceiros, mas menos frequentes. A temperatura atingiu os* 4,3ºC. *Acumulou *1,5 mm* até ao momento.


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (2 Jan 2021 às 13:11)

Bom dia,
Por aqui o primeiro dia do ano acabou assim: 

*Charneca de Caparica*
Máx: 12,7°C
Mín: 6,8°C
Prec: 2,8 mm 

Hoje o dia começou soalheiro mas entretanto já caiu um aguaceiro, acumulando mais 0,5 mm. Sigo com 10,8°C e céu pouco nublado neste momento.


----------



## Microburst (2 Jan 2021 às 13:23)

Bom dia e Bom Ano Novo a todos.

O dia começou soalheiro, mas perto das 11h começou a nublar e por esta altura já caíram por aqui dois aguaceiros, que se bem que fracos deixaram tudo molhado e um acumulado de 0,6mm. Neste momento 11,2°C e 1018hpa de PA.


----------



## david 6 (2 Jan 2021 às 13:34)

minima de *-1.1ºC*


----------



## ZéCa (2 Jan 2021 às 14:23)

Bom dia!
Neste momento com 12,5ºC. Algumas nuvens.


----------



## Gilmet (2 Jan 2021 às 14:36)

Boa tarde,

Dia de esporádicos aguaceiros pelo Cacém. Aqui no meu 3º andar a mínima foi de *5.7ºC*.

Actualmente sigo com 10.5ºC e Sol. Vento em geral fraco.


----------



## StormRic (2 Jan 2021 às 15:20)

Boa tarde

Mínima de *5,8ºC* pelas *7h15*, a custo depois de várias tentativas durante a madrugada, temperatura andou aos altos e baixos. Exactamente a mesma temperatura aqui na Escola.

Máxima pelas 13h40, *11,6ºC* (Parque) e pelas 14h00,* 11,9ºC* (Escola).

Portugal Continental verde de fresco. As células da corrente polar ficam-se pelo oceano ou quando muito pelas zonas costeiras mais proeminentes, nomeadamente Região Oeste.
O padrão alveolar das bolsas de ar frio muito bem definido nesta imagem obtida pelo satélite Terra às 11h25 de hoje:






*Ontem dia 1*, na RLC:

Acumulados mais significativos nas estações costeiras de Sintra para norte mas também nos relevos litorais:





Mínimas com grandes variações espaciais, poucas negativas:





Máximas mais elevadas em Lisboa e na costa da Região Oeste, o efeito urbano e da temperatura superficial oceânica:





Com efeito, a temperatura da água do mar à superfície está acima dos 14º/15ºC para sul de S.Pedro de Moel e com fraca variação diurna:


----------



## guisilva5000 (2 Jan 2021 às 16:30)

Mínima de *2,6ºC*

Céu quase limpo.

Bom fim de semana!


----------



## Pedro1993 (2 Jan 2021 às 16:30)

Boa tarde,

Sigo com céu parcialmente limpo, e sol, mas devido ao vento fraco, a sensação de frio continua a marcar presença.


----------



## Tufao André (2 Jan 2021 às 16:47)

Devido à nebulosidade e alguns aguaceiros de madrugada, a mínima não desceu dos 5°C.
A máxima já atingiu os 12°C, descendo rapidamente para os 10°C actuais! 
Esta madrugada deve chegar aos 3°C, a justificar o aviso amarelo de tempo frio... 

Até ao início da tarde caiu um aguaceiro, melhorando depois e está o céu pouco nublado


----------



## ZéCa (2 Jan 2021 às 16:51)

Algumas nuvens. Temperatura a descer. 10,8ºC.


----------



## Northern Lights (2 Jan 2021 às 17:14)

Há pouco caiu um pequeno aguaceiro com uma pedrinhas de granizo no meio 
Sigo com 9,7 ºC.


----------



## david 6 (2 Jan 2021 às 17:30)

8.8ºC


----------



## jonas_87 (2 Jan 2021 às 18:04)

Boas,
Dia frio, mais um.
Impressionante como as mínimas tem estado baixas, hoje às 8 da manhã o carro marcava 4 graus em Alcabideche. O céu estava altamente.






2 mm
8 graus

Esta madrugada vai gelar e bem.


----------



## ZéCa (2 Jan 2021 às 19:06)

A baixar! Neste momento 8,3ºC.


----------



## Northern Lights (2 Jan 2021 às 19:18)

8,0 ºC.
A descer...


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (2 Jan 2021 às 19:31)

Boa tarde, 
Por aqui o tempo tem sido bem fresco e o vento não ajuda. À hora de almoço caiu um aguaceiro, acumulando 0,5 mm, mas a tarde foi bastante soalheira. 

Uma amiga minha, que vive no concelho de Sesimbra, mandou-me estas imagens da Arriba Fóssil a sul da Fonte da Telha. O concelho está em risco moderado neste momento, logo não há quarentena na tarde de sábado por lá. 


















Estes são os Olhos de Água, uma nascente em plena arriba e que se formou na Falha Média do Tejo, a mesma que causou o grande sismo de Benavente em 1918. Há 20.000 anos atrás, o Rio Tejo desaguava aqui:









Pôr-do-sol visto do topo das arribas:





















Estas imagens dão-me alguma inveja... É que eu, vivendo em Almada, não posso sair de casa, mas esta mulher fotografou o extremo sul do concelho - a Fonte da Telha! 












_________________________________________________
*Charneca de Caparica*
Máx: 12,7ºC
Mín: 6,0ºC
Prec: 0,5 mm 

Agora estão 8,6ºC e céu limpo. Ainda está mais frio que ontem!


----------



## VazCosta (2 Jan 2021 às 19:33)

Boa tarde, Bom Ano para todos!!!
Esta manhã a Oeste!!!








A estação do Maxial atingiu 1,4 graus esta madrugada, agora já vou com 3,6 graus. 


Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


----------



## RStorm (2 Jan 2021 às 19:40)

Boa noite e bom ano para todos  

Primeiro dia de 2021 arrancou bem fresquinho e com céu parcialmente nublado. Ocorreram aguaceiros em geral moderados, acompanhados de rajadas de vento forte e rendendo um total de *2,7 mm  *

Mínima: *6,3ºC *
Máxima: *11,6ºC *
Acumulado: *2,7 mm*

Hoje o dia já foi menos nublado e apenas ficámos a ver o desfile das células sob o litoral oeste  O vento soprou em geral fraco de N, mas com o cair da noite ficou nulo, sinal de possível inversão na próxima madrugada 

Mínima: *3,9ºC *
Máxima: *12,0ºC*

Os próximos dias prometem ser bem gélidos, com mínimas interessantes e possíveis geadas  Veremos como corre. 

T. Atual: *8,5ºC*
HR: 68% 
Vento: Nulo


----------



## marcoguarda (2 Jan 2021 às 19:41)

"Charneca" Mundial disse:


> Boa tarde,
> Por aqui o tempo tem sido bem fresco e o vento não ajuda. À hora de almoço caiu um aguaceiro, acumulando 0,5 mm, mas a tarde foi bastante soalheira.
> 
> Uma amiga minha, que vive no concelho de Sesimbra, mandou-me estas imagens da Arriba Fóssil a sul da Fonte da Telha. O concelho está em risco moderado neste momento, logo não há quarentena na tarde de sábado por lá.
> ...



Há quarentena sim  até dia 3 o recolher obrigatório é a partir 13 horas em todo o país, sem exceção.

Essa zona é muito bonita, já tive o prazer de passar aí umas férias e adorei.


----------



## remember (2 Jan 2021 às 20:13)

marcoguarda disse:


> Há quarentena sim  até dia 3 o recolher obrigatório é a partir 13 horas em todo o país, sem exceção.
> 
> Essa zona é muito bonita, já tive o prazer de passar aí umas férias e adorei.


Bom ano a todos.... Tal e qual o que ia dizer, recolher obrigatório para todo o país após as 13h

Enviado do meu POT-LX1 através do Tapatalk


----------



## StormRic (2 Jan 2021 às 20:13)

jonas_87 disse:


> Impressionante como as mínimas tem estado baixas, hoje às 8 da manhã o carro marcava 4 graus em Alcabideche. O céu estava altamente.



Espectacular célula. E pode dizer-se que esse extremo da Região Oeste tem sido privilegiado, está bem perto de onde a acção tem passado.

*6,9ºC/8,1ºC* são as temperaturas presentes no Parque e na Escola, respectivamente. Apenas 0,1ºC menos do que ontem à mesma hora. Não estou, por isso, à espera de descida imediata significativa, mas a madrugada vai ter céu mais limpo e menos vento, logo as mínimas devem ser inferiores às da madrugada passada.


----------



## Tufao André (2 Jan 2021 às 20:21)

E a temperatura continua a descer mais rapidamente hoje, já está nos 8°C a esta hora! 

Céu limpo e vento fraco de NO, bons indicadores para inversão


----------



## guisilva5000 (2 Jan 2021 às 20:35)

"Charneca" Mundial disse:


> Boa tarde,
> Por aqui o tempo tem sido bem fresco e o vento não ajuda. À hora de almoço caiu um aguaceiro, acumulando 0,5 mm, mas a tarde foi bastante soalheira.
> 
> Uma amiga minha, que vive no concelho de Sesimbra, mandou-me estas imagens da Arriba Fóssil a sul da Fonte da Telha. O concelho está em risco moderado neste momento, logo não há quarentena na tarde de sábado por lá.
> ...



Fotos espetaculares. Um autêntico _oásis_ a alguns kms de uma capital europeia, coisa que acredito deve ser rara. Sem dúvida que um dos fatores que influencia a qualidade de vida em Portugal são as praias atlânticas.


----------



## david 6 (2 Jan 2021 às 20:44)

4.4ºC até já subiu um pouco pois levantou se uma brisa


----------



## jonas_87 (2 Jan 2021 às 21:03)

StormRic disse:


> Espectacular célula. E pode dizer-se que esse extremo da Região Oeste tem sido previligeado, está bem perto de onde a acção tem passado.
> 
> *6,9ºC/8,1ºC* são as temperaturas presentes no Parque e na Escola, respectivamente. Apenas 0,1ºC menos do que ontem à mesma hora. Não estou, por isso, à espera de descida imediata significativa, mas a madrugada vai ter céu mais limpo e menos vento, logo as mínimas devem ser inferiores às da madrugada passada.
> 
> Edit:




Verdade, tem chovido tanto desde o início de Dezembro.

6 graus

Amanhã cedo vou passar pelo ponto mais frio do concelho ,vale da Atrozela.
Espero temperatura bem negativa , vamos ver.


----------



## StormRic (2 Jan 2021 às 21:25)

As células características de uma corrente polar envelhecida, Cumulonimbus capillatus incus e também aqueles que já perderam a base e degeneraram em Cumulonimbus virga, desfilaram longe, sobre a costa Oeste ou ao largo.

Vistas desde a Póvoa de Santa Iria:
WNW, 14:21






WNW, 14:18





WNW, 14:19





NW, 14:19





ENE, 14:20, tudo calmo (e frio) pela lezíria





SSE, 16:54, Palmela a 37 Km, visibilidade relativamente boa





Sul, 16:56, Arrábida a 43 Km, Montijo 17 Km, Ponte Vasco da Gama 11 a 14 Km





Às 17:20 esta célula sobre Peniche, a última e isolada..





... tomava a forma de um Cumulonimbus capillatus, avistado a 60 Km, NNW, aqui da Póvoa...





... à esquerda do Monte Serves, às 17:26, já perto da Lourinhã...










... às 18:00, a chegar a Torres Vedras, a 33 Km, com precipitação a enfraquecer, Cumulonimbus capillatus incus (bigorna formada, fibrosa e difusa, célula em fase idosa), provavelmente a degenerar em Cb virga.










Meia hora depois perdera toda a precipitação. Hoje não choveu aqui.

Neste momento:
*7,0ºC / 7,2ºC* (Parque / Escola)


----------



## ZéCa (2 Jan 2021 às 21:49)

Temperatura agora mesmo 7,5ºC. Humidade 77%.


----------



## DaniFR (2 Jan 2021 às 22:06)

Boa noite

Por Coimbra, sigo já com 1,5°C. Vai ser mais uma noite gélida.

Mínima de -1,2°C e máxima de 10,6°C. 

Geada desta manhã.


----------



## Northern Lights (2 Jan 2021 às 22:17)

6,4 °C 

Enviado do meu HD1903 através do Tapatalk


----------



## jamestorm (2 Jan 2021 às 23:41)

3ºC aqui em Alenquer - Alto Concelho.


----------



## almeida96 (3 Jan 2021 às 00:11)

*6,2 º C* em Albarraque. Nada de especial, mas o vale de Colares já carbura, com Galamares a registar *3,6 º C* e a estação localizada entre Colares e a Praia das Maçãs com *2,9 º C*.


----------



## fhff (3 Jan 2021 às 00:46)

jamestorm disse:


> 3ºC aqui em Alenquer - Alto Concelho.


Confirmo, muito frio. Ribafria, zona tramada para inversões, já baixou. O meu termómetro marca 3,8 C.


----------



## david 6 (3 Jan 2021 às 02:02)

*-0.5ºC*


----------



## Tufao André (3 Jan 2021 às 02:16)

Por aqui *5,5°C *e em descida mais lenta.
Mantém-se o céu limpo, vento fraco e bastante humidade!


----------



## david 6 (3 Jan 2021 às 03:26)

*-2ºC*


----------



## david 6 (3 Jan 2021 às 04:28)

*-2.5ºC*


----------



## StormRic (3 Jan 2021 às 04:46)

david 6 disse:


> *-2.5ºC*



Confirmado, a EMA de Coruche também vai à frente da RLC nesta descida:






Santa Iria, *5,1ºC*
Póvoa, *5,6ºC*

Realmente isto cá em cima nada tem a ver com o congelador aí em baixo na planície.


----------



## ZéCa (3 Jan 2021 às 06:35)

Bom dia!
Amanhecer frio! Agora mesmo marca 3,3°C. Humidade 92%.


----------



## ZéCa (3 Jan 2021 às 07:58)

A baixar mais um pouco! 2,9°C. A humidade está alta, 93%.


----------



## ZéCa (3 Jan 2021 às 08:01)

Não consigo carregar ficheiros (fotos, vídeos).


----------



## TiagoLC (3 Jan 2021 às 08:50)

Bom dia.
Mínima de *4,2°C*.
Geada fraca generalizada já em processo de derretimento. A temperatura sobe rapidamente, estando já nos 7,7°C.


----------



## Northern Lights (3 Jan 2021 às 09:13)

Bom dia!
Mínima de 2,2 °C
Há uma  fina camada de  gelo a cobrir os carros


----------



## jonas_87 (3 Jan 2021 às 09:40)

Boas

Às 9h no congelador de Cascais.
Esperava um bocado mais, mas ainda assim boa temperatura.
Boa geada e algumas poças congeladas.





Pobre carro no fundo de vale, que camada...






screen grab


----------



## Pedro1993 (3 Jan 2021 às 09:48)

Bom dia,

Esta manhã acordou "vestida" de branco e bem gélida, devido á geada, que mesmo com o sol, ainda permanece agora a esta hora.


----------



## Northern Lights (3 Jan 2021 às 10:24)

A temperatura subiu em flecha. Agora estão 9,4 °C.

Enviado do meu HD1903 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Gilmet (3 Jan 2021 às 11:05)

Bom dia,

Mínima de *5.3ºC* na zona alta do Cacém. Nestes dias só ganham mesmo os buracos. 

Por agora, 9,9ºC com muito Sol! Uma manhã magnífica para passeios higiénicos.


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (3 Jan 2021 às 11:08)

Boa noite, 
Ontem a temperatura mínima registou-se pouco antes da meia-noite. Afinal de contas, a temperatura mínima de ontem foi de 5,8ºC e não de 6,0ºC. 
Quanto à madrugada que passou, foi uma madrugada bem fresquinha, com uma temperatura mais baixa de 2,2ºC. Entretanto já estão 10,7ºC e céu limpo.


----------



## Duarte Sousa (3 Jan 2021 às 11:26)

Bom dia.

Mínima de* 2,6ºC*. O dia segue soalheiro.


----------



## MSantos (3 Jan 2021 às 12:04)

Boas! 

Mais uma madrugada fria aqui pela Azambuja, mínima de *1.7ºC* no meu sensor. Por agora Sol e Céu limpo.


----------



## PapoilaVerde (3 Jan 2021 às 12:12)

Na minha estação Netatmo, no Feijó, mínima de 4,2ºC obtida já hoje, pelas 8h da manhã. Agora, pelas 12h10, marca 13,5ºC. Está sol, mas já aparece algumas nuvens, ainda não suficientes para tapar o sol. Não há vento.


----------



## Northern Lights (3 Jan 2021 às 12:17)

Sigo agora com 13,2 °C.
Quem diria, depois de uma madrugada como a de hoje 

Enviado do meu HD1903 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Tufao André (3 Jan 2021 às 13:05)

Bom dia! 

Mínima de *3°C* por aqui, tal como previsto.
Não vi a geada, mas com esta temperatura e humidade alta certamente que ocorreu nas zonas mais descampadas...

A temperatura tem subido rapidamente ao longo da manhã e já estão 12°C, a máxima prevista!
Aumento da nebulosidade, sem chuva, e vento fraco a moderado de NO.


----------



## VimDePantufas (3 Jan 2021 às 13:26)

Bom dia a todos,
Aqui começa agora a chover .


----------



## Geopower (3 Jan 2021 às 14:02)

A reportar da praia da Fonte da Telha. 
Início de tarde com céu pouco nublado.
Vento fraco de oeste.

Céu muito nublado a norte da Serra de Sintra:






Céu limpo a sul:


----------



## david 6 (3 Jan 2021 às 14:03)

minima de *-3.3ºC*, é boa minima mas esperava um pouco mais, ali às 5h pelos vistos a temperatura subiu de -2 e tal para -1 e tal, não chegou aos -4.3 num dia em dezembro


----------



## Geopower (3 Jan 2021 às 14:09)

Geopower disse:


> A reportar da praia da Fonte da Telha.
> Início de tarde com céu pouco nublado.
> Vento fraco de oeste.
> 
> ...




Entretanto céu tornou-se muito nublado e começa a cair um aguaceiro fraco.


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (3 Jan 2021 às 14:12)

Por aqui o dia começou com o céu bem limpo, mas agora já chove e está céu muito nublado. Não estava à espera de chuva hoje por aqui...


----------



## jonas_87 (3 Jan 2021 às 14:13)

Acabei por passar pelo Pisão  e também não desiludiu.
De longe a segunda zona mais fria do concelho.
A foto postal do interior de Cascais.


----------



## ZéCa (3 Jan 2021 às 14:24)

Céu nublado com chuva que acabou de cair agora mesmo.13,1ºC. Humidade 65%.


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (3 Jan 2021 às 14:53)

Boa tarde pessoal, 

Por Azeitão mínima de 3.5°c,  e de 1.9°c na estação do vizinho @vortex . Agora estão 11.2°c e  vão caindo uns pingos bem grossos e fresquinhos 



Enviado do meu SM-A510F através do Tapatalk


----------



## StormRic (3 Jan 2021 às 15:09)

Boa tarde

Mínimas de *ontem dia 2*, Tomar terá o valor mais baixo das EMA's: *-2,8ºC* (*Seiça* também registou *-2,8ºC* mas hoje já desceu aos *-4,4ºC*, igualando o valor de 27 de Dezembro passado).





Apesar de nos gráficos aparecer acumulado de 0,2 mm em Coruche às 10h, com temperaturas negativas, não há registo de radar. Este acumulado terá outra origem, degelo talvez.





O registo horário das 7h de hoje é o que tem os valores mais baixos e certamente as mínimas hoje foram generalizadamente inferiores às de ontem. Tomar novamente com o valor mais baixo das EMA's.





Aqui pela região Oeste, e também no litoral de Coimbra/Figueira da Foz, entram novas células.
Aqui na Póvoa chegaram os restos de uma, ainda caíu um aguaceiro fraco, mas sem acumulação.





Às 12h12, a imagem do Terra mostra a frente a entrar pelo norte da Península Ibérica, ocluída na parte oriental. Deverá progredir para sul, às 12h de amanhã estará sobre a região de Lisboa e ocluída dissipar-se-à sem grandes consequências ao nível de precipitação aqui na RLC.


----------



## N_Fig (3 Jan 2021 às 15:28)

Pela Figueira vai chuviscando


----------



## Tufao André (3 Jan 2021 às 15:33)

Por aqui já caíram uns aguaceiros fracos, embora sem acumulação e mal molham o chão!

Temperatura em queda ligeira para os actuais 11°C e vento fraco a moderado a acentuar a sensação de frio!


----------



## ZéCa (3 Jan 2021 às 16:16)

Céu nublado. Temperatura a descer, 11.6ºC.


----------



## guisilva5000 (3 Jan 2021 às 16:38)

Mínima: *0,8ºC *


----------



## cactus (3 Jan 2021 às 16:48)

Por aqui tambem já pingou...


----------



## meko60 (3 Jan 2021 às 17:00)

Boa tarde.
Por aqui ainda não fez aquele frio......a mínima foi de 6,4ºC ,agora estão 11ºC e vento nulo.


----------



## ZéCa (3 Jan 2021 às 17:38)

Bela entrada fria que já se prolonga há uns 6,7 dias. Tendo em conta os modelos, vai continuar pelo menos por mais 5 ou 6 dias. Raras são as vezes que isto acontece nos nossos invernos. Neste momento a temperatura a cair de forma acentuada. 9,6ºC. Humidade 72%.


----------



## Pedro1993 (3 Jan 2021 às 18:01)

A tarde, foi bem gélida, mesmo com o sol, que de vez em quando ainda se encobria.

A Protecção Civil de Ourém, já a tomar algumas medidas preventivas, para evitar despistes, já numa zona, com histórico.


----------



## João Branco (3 Jan 2021 às 18:25)

Mínima de *-4.4ºC *na manhã de dia 2, a cerca de meio metro do solo, em Coimbra-vale de São Romão.


----------



## guisilva5000 (3 Jan 2021 às 18:32)

Já vou com 5,7ºC...


----------



## Tufao André (3 Jan 2021 às 18:45)

Assim que o sol se pôs, a temperatura desceu rapidamente para os *8°C *que ainda se mantêm!

Céu limpou, o vento é praticamente nulo e HR a aumentar


----------



## Northern Lights (3 Jan 2021 às 18:57)

Céu muito nublado e 8,9 ºC.
Máxima de 13,4 ºC.


----------



## dvieira (3 Jan 2021 às 19:04)

Pelo o radar do IPMA vem uma célula na zona de Leiria em direção á minha zona e outa mais forte da zona de Alcobaça. Vamos ver se ainda chega cá alguma coisa. O meu sensor marca 4.5 ºC e 65% HR atualmente mas talvez possa estar um grau a menos pois está num abrigo.


----------



## celsomartins84 (3 Jan 2021 às 19:07)

Chove com intensidade em Alfeizerão 

Enviado do meu Redmi Note 8 Pro através do Tapatalk


----------



## Toby (3 Jan 2021 às 19:25)

dvieira disse:


> Pelo o radar do IPMA vem uma célula na zona de Leiria em direção á minha zona e outa mais forte da zona de Alcobaça. Vamos ver se ainda chega cá alguma coisa. O meu sensor marca 4.5 ºC e 65% HR atualmente mas talvez possa estar um grau a menos pois está num abrigo.





celsomartins84 disse:


> Chove com intensidade em Alfeizerão
> 
> Enviado do meu Redmi Note 8 Pro através do Tapatalk



Neste momento, começa aqui.


----------



## StormRic (3 Jan 2021 às 19:25)

dvieira disse:


> Pelo o radar do IPMA vem uma célula na zona de Leiria em direção á minha zona e outa mais forte da zona de Alcobaça. Vamos ver se ainda chega cá alguma coisa.





celsomartins84 disse:


> Chove com intensidade em Alfeizerão



A célula que entrou por S.Martinho do Porto tinha eco amarelo, já dá uma boa rega mas as temperaturas são ainda demasiado altas para haver sequer água-neve, mesmo no cimo das serras da RLC:





Destes aguaceiros que têm entrado hoje pelo litoral da Região Oeste só Santa Cruz acumulou algo mais significativo, *1,4 mm*.


----------



## VazCosta (3 Jan 2021 às 19:32)

StormRic disse:


> As células características de uma corrente polar envelhecida, Cumulonimbus capillatus incus e também aqueles que já perderam a base e degeneraram em Cumulonimbus virga, desfilaram longe, sobre a costa Oeste ou ao largo.
> 
> Vistas desde a Póvoa de Santa Iria:
> WNW, 14:21
> ...



Sim, na realidade, aqui pelo Maxial tenho levado com tudo. Para além do frio não pára de chover depois de 18 dias de chuva em Dezembro e ter atingido os 200mm, o janeiro parece ir igual, 3 dias do mês, 3 dias de chuva,
Hoje ainda não acumulou, mas já choveu por várias vezes.
É o que faz viver encostadinho ao sistema Sintra-Montejunto-Estrela,(lado Norte)


----------



## VazCosta (3 Jan 2021 às 19:45)

StormRic disse:


> A célula que entrou por S.Martinho do Porto tinha eco amarelo, já dá uma boa rega mas as temperaturas são ainda demasiado altas para haver sequer água-neve, mesmo no cimo das serras da RLC:


Não sei, não sei.!!!
Esta célula vem direitinha para aqui e já vou com 3,6 graus e a descer, se tivesse coragem ainda ia lá acima à serra...


----------



## StormRic (3 Jan 2021 às 20:03)

*Bemposta (Bucelas)* foi a estação aqui mais perto da Póvoa que registou a mínima mais baixa, *-0,8ºC*.
Teve um período de cerca de duas horas em que a temperatura foi negativa, entre as 6h30 e as 8h30, aproximadamente. A mínima ocorreu cerca das 8h. 

Nas estações da Póvoa e Santa Iria tivemos (por ordem decrescente de altitude):
*4,8ºC *(Parque); 7,1ºC neste momento.
*6,1ºC* (Meteo S.Iria); 8,0ºC agora.
*4,9ºC* (Escola); 7,7ºC.
*5,5ºC* (Estação C.F.)

O aguaceiro que passou aqui na zona alta da Póvoa, cerca das 16h10, acumulou *0,5 mm* na Escola, tive o prazer de apanhar com ele em cima enquanto tirava fotos do arco-íris.
Na estação nada acumulou e não chegou a Santa Iria.






Isto está um pouco escasso de acontecimentos notáveis por aqui... 
Por isso, imagens do céu e do arco-íris de hoje:

Primeiro aguaceiro sem acumulação, pelas 14h20:





E depois às 15h50, várias vistas para o vale de Vialonga com o referido arco-íris:


----------



## RStorm (3 Jan 2021 às 20:07)

Boa noite

Hoje presenciei algo que não me recordo de ter visto alguma vez por estas bandas: Gelo na estrada! Claro que a estrada não estava toda branca, mas notava-se aquele tom esbranquiçado e os pneus do carro "arranhavam" no alcatrão  O terrenos baldios nos arredores tinham boas camadas de geada, apesar da mínima ter sido de "apenas" *2,4ºC*, esperava um pouco mais baixa... 

O sol reinou durante toda a manhã, mas a partir da hora de almoço o céu começou a aumentar de nebulosidade e tivemos alguns aguaceiros fracos durante a tarde, que apenas molharam o chão e um deles apresentava uma formação muito semelhante a uma shelf cloud  
O vento soprou fraco do quadrante N, por vezes moderado na passagem das células, mas neste momento encontra-se nulo. 

Sigo com *6,3ºC *e 81% HR, portanto se o vento não aparecer, amanhã deverá haver mais um dose industrial de geada  A par disso haverá também maior probabilidade de ocorrerem aguaceiros, veremos como corre 

Mínima: *2,4ºC *
Máxima: *12,1ºC *

T. Atual: *6,3ºC *
HR: 81% 
Vento: Nulo


----------



## StormRic (3 Jan 2021 às 20:10)

VazCosta disse:


> Não sei, não sei.!!!
> Esta célula vem direitinha para aqui e já vou com 3,6 graus e a descer, se tivesse coragem ainda ia lá acima à serra...



Se fosse de dia talvez valesse a pena. Mas...   força! 

No entanto parece-me que a zona que passaria sobre Montejunto está a enfraquecer:





Edição: efectivamente a Serra desfez a célula na zona que a atravessou:


----------



## VazCosta (3 Jan 2021 às 20:57)

StormRic disse:


> Se fosse de dia talvez valesse a pena. Mas...   força!
> 
> No entanto parece-me que a zona que passaria sobre Montejunto está a enfraquecer:
> 
> ...



A temperatura passou de 3,2 para 4,4 graus à passagem da célula, por isso nem me mexi...
Ainda acumulou 0,5mm, o suficiente para registar o 3ºdia de chuva em Janeiro...!!!


----------



## Pedro1993 (3 Jan 2021 às 21:05)

Sigo com 3.8ºC, amanhã vai ser outra manhã bem "branquinha".


----------



## Northern Lights (3 Jan 2021 às 21:06)

6,6 °C 

Enviado do meu HD1903 através do Tapatalk


----------



## ZéCa (3 Jan 2021 às 21:14)

De momento céu limpo. A surgir uma ligeira névoa. Temperatura 7,2ºC. Humidade 82%.


----------



## dvieira (3 Jan 2021 às 21:42)

Neste momento 3.1 º C e 71 % HR mas agora sem células no horizonte. Na previsão a 10 dias do IPMA no meu concelho tem aguaceiros pelas 04h mas duvido que tal aconteça.


----------



## João Pedro (3 Jan 2021 às 21:47)

Boas noites,

Mais uma manhã branca e fria por Samora, com a estação amadora local a registar uma mínima de 3,4 ºC. Pelo meio da manhã fui até aos arrozais e estava já bem agradável, com uma temperatura a rondar os 10 ºC. O céu estava relativamente limpo, mostrando-se apenas mais "carrancudo" sobre as serranias do litoral oeste.

Boa manhã para ver as ibis-pretas, um bando passou mesmo por cima da minha cabeça, até se sentiu o movimento do ar! 











Vários bandos juntaram-se depois mais à frente, para lá da Ponte da Lezíria, formando uma enorme aglomeração com muitas centenas de indivíduos, claramente a infringir as regras para os ajuntamentos...


----------



## hurricane (3 Jan 2021 às 21:56)

dvieira disse:


> Neste momento 3.1 º C e 71 % HR mas agora sem células no horizonte. Na previsão a 10 dias do IPMA no meu concelho tem aguaceiros pelas 04h mas duvido que tal aconteça.



Podia trazer surpresas na Serra d'Aire.


----------



## guisilva5000 (3 Jan 2021 às 22:16)

Chuva a passar por Sintra, temperatura a subir mesmo estando só 3ºC...


----------



## ZéCa (3 Jan 2021 às 22:20)

Temperatura a descer muito lentamente. Céu limpo. Continua uma ligeira névoa por cima dos prédios. Agora 6,7ºC. Humidade 83%.


----------



## TiagoLC (3 Jan 2021 às 22:28)

ZéCa disse:


> Temperatura a descer muito lentamente. Céu limpo. Continua uma ligeira névoa por cima dos prédios. Agora 6,7ºC. Humidade 83%.


Inversão térmica a trabalhar. Camada bem delineada.


----------



## Tufao André (3 Jan 2021 às 22:44)

Por aqui já vamos na casa dos 6°C de temperatura, em descida lenta e vai havendo alguma nebulosidade a entrar!

Vento nulo e muita humidade


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (3 Jan 2021 às 23:26)

Boa noite, 
Por aqui continua o tempo fresco. Depois daquele aguaceiro ao meio-dia que registou 0,3 mm, o resto do dia, pelo menos até às cinco, foi de céu nublado mas não caiu mais nada essencialmente porque todos os aguaceiros que passaram já estavam em dissipação ou mesmo dissipados. 
Quanto às temperaturas, essas sim têm sido bem fresquinhas... 

*Charneca de Caparica*
Máx: 13,0ºC
Mín: 2,2ºC
Prec: 0,3 mm

Agora estão 6,4ºC e céu limpo. Esta noite ainda deverá ser mais fria que a anterior, pelo menos vendo pelo andar das temperaturas, e amanhã parece que os aguaceiros poderão render mais por aqui.


----------



## TiagoLC (3 Jan 2021 às 23:40)

Boa noite.
Estão* 8,1°C* por Carnaxide, depois de já terem estado 6°C.
Esta noite não deverá ser tão fresca como a anterior, teremos mais nebulosidade e até mesmo alguma chuva.


----------



## dvieira (3 Jan 2021 às 23:41)

Estão 1.8 ºC mas o meu sensor está num abrigo e acredito que já esteja perto de 0ºC dado que os carros já estão cheios de gelo. O problema é que não há aguaceiros á vista. Vem agora uma célula da Nazaré mas não acredito que consiga aqui chegar. Se algum aqui chegar de madrugada acredito que possa ser de neve.


----------



## remember (3 Jan 2021 às 23:50)

Boa noite,

Temperatura no sobe e desce, 7.3°C actuais depois de já ter andado na casa dos 6°C.



Enviado do meu POT-LX1 através do Tapatalk


----------



## TiagoLC (3 Jan 2021 às 23:50)

dvieira disse:


> Estão 1.8 ºC mas o meu sensor está num abrigo e acredito que já esteja perto de 0ºC dado que os carros já estão cheios de gelo. O problema é que não há aguaceiros á vista. Vem agora uma célula da Nazaré mas não acredito que consiga aqui chegar. Se algum aqui chegar de madrugada acredito que possa ser de neve.


Neve duvido, pois não há frio suficiente em altitude. Acredito mais em chuva com congelação.


----------



## Gilmet (3 Jan 2021 às 23:53)

Boa noite,

Hoje, pelo Cacém de cima: *5.7ºC* / *11.7ºC*.

Por agora, temperatura estabilizada nos 7.8ºC e céu muito nublado. Já chuviscou.


----------



## Caneira (4 Jan 2021 às 00:57)

Chove em Carcavelos neste momento


----------



## 4ESTAÇÕES (4 Jan 2021 às 01:10)

Aguaceiros no radar em Leiria e Coimbra, MeteoLeiria.org regista 2°C! O pessoal da região está todo a dormir?


----------



## N_Fig (4 Jan 2021 às 01:22)

4ESTAÇÕES disse:


> Aguaceiros no radar em Leiria e Coimbra, MeteoLeiria.org regista 2°C! O pessoal da região está todo a dormir?


Aqui garanto que é só chuva... E até está relativamente forte


----------



## david 6 (4 Jan 2021 às 01:29)

0.9ºC


----------



## Mr. Neves (4 Jan 2021 às 01:29)

4ESTAÇÕES disse:


> Aguaceiros no radar em Leiria e Coimbra, MeteoLeiria.org regista 2°C! O pessoal da região está todo a dormir?



A verdade é que não há ainda muito frio aos 850hPa por essas zonas, para além de que o vento volta e meia está de oeste a injetar HR%. O frio que está em locais mais baixos a esta hora deve-se em grande parte a frio acumulado da inversão da noite anterior. A área de menor espessura atmosférica e com a iso 0º mais baixa nem deve chegar a essas zonas (mas pronto não vale de muito estar agora a observar modelos...) :


----------



## TiagoLC (4 Jan 2021 às 01:39)

Mr. Neves disse:


> A verdade é que não há ainda muito frio aos 850hPa por essas zonas, para além de que o vento volta e meia está de oeste a injetar HR%. O frio que está em locais mais baixos a esta hora deve-se em grande parte a frio acumulado da inversão da noite anterior. A área de menor espessura atmosférica e com a iso 0º mais baixa nem deve chegar a essas zonas (mas pronto não vale de muito estar agora a observar modelos...) :


Exatamente. E mesmo a 500hPa a temperatura está demasiado alta para que haja neve a cotas mais baixas.


----------



## Mr. Neves (4 Jan 2021 às 01:48)

Tiagolco disse:


> Exatamente. E mesmo a 500hPa a temperatura está demasiado alta para que haja neve a cotas mais baixas.



Sim não menosprezando isso, muito embora as nuvens que temos se localizem numa área que se deve situar nas franjas dessa camada de geopotencial, porque esta precipitação não tem grande desenvolvimento vertical, daí ser mais relevante talvez analisar aos 850hPa ou 700hPa.


----------



## N_Fig (4 Jan 2021 às 01:50)

No limite, se a temperatura do ar cá em baixo fosse negativa, poderíamos ter chuva congelante com essas temperaturas em altitude?


----------



## Mr. Neves (4 Jan 2021 às 02:08)

N_Fig disse:


> No limite, se a temperatura do ar cá em baixo fosse negativa, poderíamos ter chuva congelante com essas temperaturas em altitude?



No fundo para termos chuva congelante nem é necessário existir obrigatoriamente um frio extremo em altitude. Bastaria termos uma inversão térmica potente nesses locais onde a temperatura entrasse nos negativos e onde tivéssemos alguma chuva a seguir.

A grande questão é que com a chuva que está a cair a inversão está comprometida por isso não acredito nesse cenário aí...


No famoso evento de chuva congelante de há uns anos tivemos uma situação diferente onde nem foi preciso inversão. Em si a massa de ar frio em altitude nem era das mais geladas de sempre, mas o fluxo forte de leste e a colisão entre uma massa de ar húmido com traços tropicais permitia um "fabrico de frio" avolumado à superfície.

Em termos práticos em 2018 tínhamos intensa vorticidade em altura que fazia o ar quente ser forçado a subir por cima do ar frio da massa continental gerando-se mais e mais precipitação.  Esta precipitação ao passar pelo ar seco e frio conseguiu gerar ainda mais arrefecimento evaporativo da massa de ar fria continental, fazendo com isto baixar também a própria temperatura da massa de ar mais quente e a altitude da iso 0ºC.

Ou seja no fundo foi como se tivéssemos um mega motor de frio permanente assim que se deu a colisão.


----------



## jamestorm (4 Jan 2021 às 02:30)

Estou e São Martinho do Porto, neste momento 5ºC e a chover forte...só me lembro do dia em que nevou em Lisboa (2006), começou assim e de repente..tau, neve! 
Bem sei que não há frio para isso..


----------



## 4ESTAÇÕES (4 Jan 2021 às 02:37)

jamestorm disse:


> Estou e São Martinho do Porto, neste momento 5ºC e a chover forte...só me lembro do dia em que nevou em Lisboa (2006), começou assim e de repente..tau, neve!
> Bem sei que não há frio para isso..



Vamos torcer para que tal aconteça dia 9


----------



## david 6 (4 Jan 2021 às 03:27)

*-0.1ºC *com nuvens a chegar com o resto dos aguaceiros a minima não deve ser tão baixa hoje


----------



## ZéCa (4 Jan 2021 às 06:36)

Bom dia!
Alguns aguaceiros. Temperatura 5,3°C. Humidade 91%.

Enviado do meu SM-N960F através do Tapatalk


----------



## srr (4 Jan 2021 às 09:04)

Bom dia,

Hoje mais "calor" 2,5º sem nevoeiro o que comparado com ontem,

é uma manha de verão :-)


----------



## Pedro1993 (4 Jan 2021 às 09:34)

Bom dia,

Esta manhã segue com nevoeiro praticamente cerrado, e não fosse esta entrada de humidade, e a descida da temperatura seria vertigionosa,
mínima: 1,1ºC, ontem á noite ás 22:30, já marcava 2.2ºC.


----------



## meko60 (4 Jan 2021 às 10:07)

Bom dia!
A mínima ainda não foi muito baixa, 7,3ºC. Segundo o IPMA a madrugada mais fria será a de 4ª feira, veremos.


----------



## lsalvador (4 Jan 2021 às 10:09)

Por Tomar a mínima de hoje foi de -1.9 e neste momento com nevoeiro serrado estão 3.7º


----------



## Sanxito (4 Jan 2021 às 10:21)

Bom dia. 
Aqui por Santa Marta do Pinhal, Corroios,  a mínima ficou nos 8.0°c

Enviado do meu SM-A715F através do Tapatalk


----------



## romeupaz (4 Jan 2021 às 10:23)

Mr. Neves disse:


> A verdade é que não há ainda muito frio aos 850hPa por essas zonas, para além de que o vento volta e meia está de oeste a injetar HR%. O frio que está em locais mais baixos a esta hora deve-se em grande parte a frio acumulado da inversão da noite anterior. A área de menor espessura atmosférica e com a iso 0º mais baixa nem deve chegar a essas zonas (mas pronto não vale de muito estar agora a observar modelos...) :


Eu não estava. Mas só choveu mesmo

Enviado do meu M2002J9G através do Tapatalk


----------



## Northern Lights (4 Jan 2021 às 10:25)

Minima menos fria hoje. 6,7 ºC.
Sigo agora com 8,5 ºC.

Cheguei hoje de férias, sendo que a sala onde trabalho estava com uns fantásticos 11ºC. 
Se não fosse o Ar condicionado seria complicado


----------



## jonas_87 (4 Jan 2021 às 10:38)

Boas,

8,8 graus

Como aqui foi dito e bem, bastante raro(atendendo os últimos anos)todo este frio contínuo pois tanto são mínimas como máximas.
O gfs continua a insistir cota de  neve 250 mts para cá dia 10. Romaria à serra?


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (4 Jan 2021 às 10:38)

Bom dia pessoal,

Tal como previsto , hoje mínima mais alta do que ontem , com 5.9ºc , contudo ontem por esta hora já estavam cerca de 13ºc , e hoje mal passa dos 10ºc  Alguns chuviscos que acumulam 0.3mm  A partir de amanhã é que vai ser a doer, frio a perder de vista


----------



## MSantos (4 Jan 2021 às 10:41)

Boas! 

Algum nebulosidade durante a noite a não permitir a descida acentuada da temperatura, ainda assim foi aos 4.2ºC aqui pela Azambuja.

Por agora manhã de Sol com algumas nuvens.


----------



## jonas_87 (4 Jan 2021 às 12:29)

11,6 graus
2 mm

Frio.
Quarta vai ser valente.
As casas não param de arrefecer.

Ontem na Atrozela estava ambiente digno de outras zonas do país,  estava uma mistura da névoa gelada da inversão com fumo das lareiras.


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (4 Jan 2021 às 12:53)

jonas_87 disse:


> O gfs continua a insistir cota de neve 250 mts para cá dia 10



Por cá igual João, e agora até coloca mais precipitação para esse dia, contudo a nível da mesma só resta mesmo esperar , dado que até poderá ser bem mais  Não podemos ter sempre azar


----------



## jamestorm (4 Jan 2021 às 13:16)

ja por Alenquer, as máximas hoje ainda pelos 10ºC a esta hora....


----------



## david 6 (4 Jan 2021 às 13:38)

minima de *-0.6ºC*, ainda caiu uns pingos no inicio da manhã, a chuvita derreteu a geada que havia de madrugada


----------



## Sanxito (4 Jan 2021 às 13:49)

Boa tarde. 
10.5°c e 81%HR  
A máxima até ao momento é de 13.2°c, assim que o sol descobre não há milagres, sem altitude e sem latitude.
0.4 mm até ao momento. 

Enviado do meu SM-A715F através do Tapatalk


----------



## Northern Lights (4 Jan 2021 às 14:01)

Máxima de 11,9 °C até ao momento 

Enviado do meu HD1903 através do Tapatalk


----------



## TiagoLC (4 Jan 2021 às 14:39)

Bom dia.
A noite foi menos fria e ainda caíram alguns aguaceiros.
Deixo algumas fotos tiradas há cerca de 1h30 do céu ameaçador:



DSC_2317 by tiago_lco, no Flickr



DSC_2318 by tiago_lco, no Flickr



DSC_2319 by tiago_lco, no Flickr


----------



## Tufao André (4 Jan 2021 às 15:14)

Boa tarde a todos!

Aqui a noite também foi menos fria que as anteriores, houve mais nebulosidade e cairam alguns aguaceiros.
Vento fraco, por vezes moderado, de NO.

Máxima a ser atingida agora - *12ºC*


----------



## david 6 (4 Jan 2021 às 15:18)

aguaceiro fraco aqui 11.2ºC


----------



## Gilmet (4 Jan 2021 às 15:21)

Boa tarde,

Dia fresco, mas mais quente que ontem, com mínima de *6.9ºC* e máxima de *11.8ºC*. Actualmente sigo com 9,0ºC e céu muito nublado.


----------



## david 6 (4 Jan 2021 às 15:37)

só com um aguaceiro fraquito temperatura caiu mais de 2ºC, para 9.1ºC


----------



## david 6 (4 Jan 2021 às 16:16)

aguaceiro a caminho parece ter bom aspecto


----------



## MSantos (4 Jan 2021 às 16:19)

Boas!

Céu muito nublado e cai neste momento um frio aguaceiro aqui pela Azambuja, o meu sensor marca 8,5ºC.


----------



## david 6 (4 Jan 2021 às 16:28)




----------



## david 6 (4 Jan 2021 às 16:41)

já chove


----------



## david 6 (4 Jan 2021 às 16:48)

chega mesmo agora a um pico de chuva forte


----------



## TiagoLC (4 Jan 2021 às 16:59)

david 6 disse:


>


Bonita estrutura!


----------



## cactus (4 Jan 2021 às 17:02)

Ceu muito negro e cai um aguaceiro moderado por Setubal temperatura deu um tombo de 2ºc .


----------



## Pedro1993 (4 Jan 2021 às 17:07)

A tarde por cá foi marcada por períodos de aguaceiros fracos a moderados, e com muito frio.


----------



## david 6 (4 Jan 2021 às 17:12)

deixou *3.6mm*, já mais do que esperava, temperatura caiu para  *7.6ºC*


----------



## Tufao André (4 Jan 2021 às 17:13)

Cai um aguaceiro fraco.
O sol ainda não se pôs e a temperatura já desceu para os 10ºC!

Esta noite o frio promete doer... Com a rotação do vento para NE, a previsão é de apenas 2ºC de mínima!!


----------



## david 6 (4 Jan 2021 às 19:17)

4.7ºC


----------



## Sanxito (4 Jan 2021 às 19:41)

Por aqui sigo com 9.4°c e 82%HR. 
O vento é fraco com média de 3.1 km/h nos últimos 10 minutos. 
Precipitação acumulada é  de 0.4 mm

Enviado do meu SM-A715F através do Tapatalk


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (4 Jan 2021 às 19:44)

Boa noite, 

O dia de hoje foi incrivelmente frio. Embora a mínima tenha sido mais elevada fruto da entrada da frente já em dissipação, a máxima foi bastante baixa. Ainda caíram alguns aguaceiros fracos, acumulando 1 mm. 

Para os próximos dias a situação está incrivelmente complicada ao nível dos modelos. Ora põem precipitação ora tiram precipitação! A dois dias dum evento que poderá ser interessante, tal instabilidade nos modelos só aumenta o caráter de incerteza, assim sendo mais vale estarmos atentos para o que pode vir! 

*Charneca de Caparica*
Máx: 13,0ºC
Mín: 4,5ºC
Prec: 1 mm

Neste momento estão 7,2ºC e céu limpo.


----------



## Northern Lights (4 Jan 2021 às 19:54)

7,8 °C


----------



## StormRic (4 Jan 2021 às 20:30)

david 6 disse:


> aguaceiro a caminho parece ter bom aspecto



Bela célula e foto! 

Aqui na Póvoa de Santa Iria mal se deu por alguma precipitação:
*0,5 mm* em dois aguaceiros fracos, pelas 7h25 e às 18h, no Parque Santa Iria;
*0,8 mm* em Meteo Santa Iria (0,7 mm no aguaceiro das 7h30 e 0,1 mm pelas 12h20);
*1,5 mm* na Escola, (0,3 mm às 5h e 1,2 mm às 7h30).

Mínimas: *4,7ºC*, *5,6ºC* e *5,0ºC* naquelas três estações, respectivamente. *-0,5ºC* na Bemposta, Bucelas, onde tem chovido um pouco mais, especialmente às 7h com 2,6 mm dos *3,3 mm* do dia até agora.
Este aguaceiro das 7h em Bucelas (Alt.137m) ocorreu com temperatura de 1,9ºC que desceu posteriormente para 1,5ºC. Terá havido água-neve nos montes de Bucelas (Altitudes >300 m) ?

Mínimas IPMA de ontem dia 3:





Raras estações acima de 3ºC, Lisboa, Barreiro e os Cabos, apenas.

Acumulados muito fraquinhos, havendo até zeros:


----------



## ZéCa (4 Jan 2021 às 20:33)

Boa noite!
Parece que esta noite será mais fria. Agora mesmo 6,8ºC. Humidade 84%.


----------



## jonas_87 (4 Jan 2021 às 20:37)

Chuvisca com 6/7 graus.
Incrível como tem existido frio e chuva constantemente.


----------



## ZéCa (4 Jan 2021 às 20:51)

Neste momento temperatura a subir ligeiramente, de 6,8ºC para 7,4ºC. Será a aproximação dessa célula com chuviscos em Alcabideche que virá na direção da margem sul?


----------



## Sanxito (4 Jan 2021 às 20:52)

Por aqui a temperatura vai descendo a bom ritmo, 8.8°c e 82%HR. 
A mínima de 8.0°c ainda pode ser batida antes da meia noite. 

Enviado do meu SM-A715F através do Tapatalk


----------



## joralentejano (4 Jan 2021 às 20:54)

Boas,
Hoje estive por Leiria. Dia com sol e algumas nuvens, mas não choveu.
No regresso, durante a passagem pela Serra de Aire, em alguns locais o termómetro do carro marcou 5ºC e havia um aguaceiro a Sul de Torres Novas:


----------



## ZéCa (4 Jan 2021 às 21:17)

Por esta altura a temperatura que vinha a baixar, subiu e estabilizou nos 7,2ºC. Humidade alta 86%.


----------



## david 6 (4 Jan 2021 às 21:34)

1.7ºC


----------



## ZéCa (4 Jan 2021 às 21:44)

O aparecimento de nebulosidade condicionou a queda da temperatura por aqui. Estável com 7,2ºC. Será esta noite mais fria?


----------



## Batalha64 (4 Jan 2021 às 21:45)

7,0ºC, uma ligeira subida na última hora.


----------



## TiagoLC (4 Jan 2021 às 22:16)

ZéCa disse:


> O aparecimento de nebulosidade condicionou a queda da temperatura por aqui. Estável com 7,2ºC. Será esta noite mais fria?


Quando o vento rodar para NE na próxima madrugada, a temperatura deverá descer com mais vontade.


----------



## João Pedro (4 Jan 2021 às 22:20)

Ricardo Carvalho disse:


> Por cá igual João, e agora até coloca mais precipitação para esse dia, contudo a nível da mesma só resta mesmo esperar , dado que até poderá ser bem mais  Não podemos ter sempre azar


Com alguma sorte, a serra de Montejunto também levaria umas leves pinceladas de branco, coisa que nunca tive o prazer de ver 





-------------------------

Por Samora o dia foi relativamente ameno, com uma máxima de 12,8 ºC e mínima de 5,7 ºC. 7.3 ºC neste momento. Os próximos dias prometem ser bem frios por aqui...


----------



## jonas_87 (4 Jan 2021 às 22:25)

7 graus estáveis.
Efectivamente vai descer bastante durante a madrugada.
Julgo que os aguaceiros que caíram ha pouco vão ajudar aquelas  geadas com gotas congeladas.


----------



## TiagoLC (4 Jan 2021 às 22:34)

João Pedro disse:


> Por Samora o dia foi relativamente ameno, com uma máxima de 12,8 ºC e mínima de 5,7 ºC. 7.3 ºC neste momento. Os próximos dias prometem ser bem frios por aqui...


Que estação acompanhas? Parece-me demasiado quente para a zona em questão.


----------



## João Pedro (4 Jan 2021 às 22:54)

Tiagolco disse:


> Que estação acompanhas? Parece-me demasiado quente para a zona em questão.


A estação cá da terra. 

https://www.wunderground.com/dashboard/pws/ISAMOR2

Não será das mais fiáveis certamente, mas os valores estão sempre um ou dois graus abaixo da estação de Vila Franca pelo que será mais ou menos razoável. Diria que o valor real será, possivelmente um ou dois graus abaixo. Samora está ainda muito perto do estuário do Tejo. Coruche, por exemplo, é mais fria, pois está mais para o interior. Infelizmente esqueci-me do meu sensor no Porto, é o que dá as pressas a fazer as malas


----------



## VazCosta (4 Jan 2021 às 23:01)

João Pedro disse:


> Com alguma sorte, a serra de Montejunto também levaria umas leves pinceladas de branco, coisa que nunca tive o prazer de ver


----------



## ZéCa (4 Jan 2021 às 23:17)

Temperatura completamente estabilizada nas últimas 3 horas. 7,2°C Humidade 85%.


----------



## Gilmet (4 Jan 2021 às 23:24)

Como já foi referido, a temperatura esteve efectivamente estabilizada durante as últimas horas, mas iniciou há pouco a descida.

*6.5ºC* actuais, nova mínima de hoje, dia 4.


----------



## Mammatus (4 Jan 2021 às 23:26)

Boa noite pessoal 

Sábado, 02/01, dia de céu quase limpo, de assinalar apenas o desfile (NS) de nebulosidade no horizonte a oeste, responsável pelos aguaceiros ocorridos no extremo ocidental do distrito de Lisboa.

P.S.: estamos num período de baixas temperaturas, vou igualmente indicar os registos da estação de Palhais

*12.9ºC* / *7.7ºC
*
Palhais: *12.9ºC* / *3.3ºC*


Domingo, 03/01, após uma madrugada fria, o céu esteve limpo até final da manhã, posteriormente entrou nebulosidade vinda de NW a qual se manteve praticamente toda a tarde, ainda rendeu um aguaceiro muito fraco que durou escassos minutos, e acentuou a sensação de frio. A nebulosidade dissipou-se ao cair da noite.

*13.2ºC* / *5.6ºC*
*0.25 mm*

Palhais: *12.7ºC* / *0.6ºC
0.25 mm

*
Hoje, o céu foi alternando entre períodos de muita nebulosidade e boas abertas. Caiu um aguaceiro fraco durante a manhã. 
Houve um período da tarde em que o céu esteve bem cinzento e "ameaçador", originou apenas umas pingas grossas, nem acumulou, pois claro está! Os acumulados apenas dizem respeito à precipitação da manhã.

*13.9ºC* / *7.1ºC*
*0.25 mm*

Palhais: *14.4ºC* / *3.2ºC*
*0.25 mm*


Sigo com 8.4ºC, céu pouco nublado, vento fraco de E.
Palhais segue com 6.7ºC


----------



## dvieira (4 Jan 2021 às 23:36)

Neste momento 1.2 ºC e 71% HR no meu sensor. Já á gelo nos carros á quase 2 horas.


----------



## david 6 (5 Jan 2021 às 00:12)

*0ºC*


----------



## Sanxito (5 Jan 2021 às 00:19)

Sigo com 7.7°c e 87%HR, a mínima foi registada ainda antes de meia noite. 
A minha mulher saiu agora da autoeuropa e o carro tem vindo a marcar 3°c naquela zona. 

Enviado do meu SM-A715F através do Tapatalk


----------



## Tufao André (5 Jan 2021 às 00:48)

Por aqui vai descendo para os actuais *6°C *e o céu vai limpando!

Vento fraco ainda de N, quando rodar para NE vai descer mais...

Já não esperava, mas ainda cairam uns aguaceiros fracos ao início da noite!


----------



## N_Fig (5 Jan 2021 às 00:58)

Depois desta madrugada ter sido de chuva e temperaturas baixas (mas mais altas que nos dias anteriores, chuva com 2 ºC é um desperdício...), esta madrugada já vai bem lançada, com 1,7 ºC na estação do IPMA à meia-noite
@Mammatus esses registos de mínimas são altíssimos para a situação em que nos encontramos! Num dos dias a mínima é igual à do Cabo Carvoeiro, que tem sempre das mínimas mais altas do país no inverno


----------



## david 6 (5 Jan 2021 às 01:25)

tá muito estável a temperatura entre os *-0.5ºC e os -0.2ºC*


----------



## Mammatus (5 Jan 2021 às 01:36)

N_Fig disse:


> Depois desta madrugada ter sido de chuva e temperaturas baixas (mas mais altas que nos dias anteriores, chuva com 2 ºC é um desperdício...), esta madrugada já vai bem lançada, com 1,7 ºC na estação do IPMA à meia-noite
> @Mammatus esses registos de mínimas são altíssimos para a situação em que nos encontramos! Num dos dias a mínima é igual à do Cabo Carvoeiro, que tem sempre das mínimas mais altas do país no inverno



De acordo com a indicação no site do WeatherUnderground a estação em causa localiza-se algures nesta zona

https://www.google.com/maps/@38.649...4!1sBkrB0D3fy3RxdhhVZMMkrQ!2e0!7i13312!8i6656

É uma zona alta aqui do Barreiro, perto do Parque da Cidade, talvez isso explique as mínimas elevadas tendo em conta a actual sinóptica.


----------



## joralentejano (5 Jan 2021 às 01:53)

N_Fig disse:


> Depois desta madrugada ter sido de chuva e temperaturas baixas (mas mais altas que nos dias anteriores, chuva com 2 ºC é um desperdício...), esta madrugada já vai bem lançada, com 1,7 ºC na estação do IPMA à meia-noite
> @Mammatus esses registos de mínimas são altíssimos para a situação em que nos encontramos! Num dos dias a mínima é igual à do Cabo Carvoeiro, que tem sempre das mínimas mais altas do país no inverno





Mammatus disse:


> De acordo com a indicação no site do WeatherUnderground a estação em causa localiza-se algures nesta zona
> 
> https://www.google.com/maps/@38.649...4!1sBkrB0D3fy3RxdhhVZMMkrQ!2e0!7i13312!8i6656
> 
> É uma zona alta aqui do Barreiro, perto do Parque da Cidade, talvez isso explique as mínimas elevadas tendo em conta a actual sinóptica.


Até pensei que fosse um possível problema da estação, mas a estação do IPMA no Lavradio também tem tido mínimas elevadas. Tendo em conta o contexto do resto do país, aí a temperatura tem sido amena. 
No dia 1, a mínima da estação do IPMA foi a mais elevada da rede (8,7ºC). Até os cabos tiveram uma temperatura mais baixa. 
No dia 2, teve mínima de 7,3ºC e só ficou atrás do Cabo Carvoeiro e da estação na Praia da Rocha. 
Apenas dia 3 teve uma mínima mais baixa, de 3,8ºC.
Notável!


----------



## david 6 (5 Jan 2021 às 02:05)

david 6 disse:


> tá muito estável a temperatura entre os *-0.5ºC e os -0.2ºC*



não sai disto continua nos *-0.4ºC*, cá para mim já vai ser uma minima "normal" esperava mais, a não ser que dê um tombo rápido


----------



## jamestorm (5 Jan 2021 às 02:37)

2ºC aqui em Alenquer, ha zonas do campo que ja marcam 0ºC e estamos com geada já nos carros estacionados na rua.


----------



## charlie17 (5 Jan 2021 às 02:48)

Por aqui sigo com zero graus certinhos... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Sent from my ANE-LX1 using Tapatalk


----------



## david 6 (5 Jan 2021 às 02:59)

*-1.1ºC*, parece que finalmente saiu daquele impasse ao fim de 2h


----------



## N_Fig (5 Jan 2021 às 03:27)

joralentejano disse:


> Até pensei que fosse um possível problema da estação, mas a estação do IPMA no Lavradio também tem tido mínimas elevadas. Tendo em conta o contexto do resto do país, aí a temperatura tem sido amena.
> No dia 1, a mínima da estação do IPMA foi a mais elevada da rede (8,7ºC). Até os cabos tiveram uma temperatura mais baixa.
> No dia 2, teve mínima de 7,3ºC e só ficou atrás do Cabo Carvoeiro e da estação na Praia da Rocha.
> Apenas dia 3 teve uma mínima mais baixa, de 3,8ºC.
> Notável!


O valor 1961-90 das mínimas de janeiro para o Lavradio era de 7,1 ºC, nos primeiros 2 dias esteve acima disso!


----------



## david 6 (5 Jan 2021 às 03:56)

*-1.6ºC*


----------



## ZéCa (5 Jan 2021 às 07:00)

Por aqui neste momento 2,7ºC. Humidade alta 94%.


----------



## Northern Lights (5 Jan 2021 às 07:57)

3,4 °C. É também a mínima 

Enviado do meu HD1903 através do Tapatalk


----------



## fhff (5 Jan 2021 às 08:08)

Tinha o carro cheio de gelo. Alto Concelho de Alenquer.


----------



## romeupaz (5 Jan 2021 às 08:12)

meteoleiria.org :
Arredores: -0.5°C
Centro: -0.9°C
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Enviado do meu M2002J9G através do Tapatalk


----------



## meko60 (5 Jan 2021 às 08:43)

Bom dia!
Está fresquinho aqui por Almada velha,4,4ºC, a humidade nos 95% e vento quase nulo.


----------



## jonas_87 (5 Jan 2021 às 08:51)

Boas,

Grande geada nos vales aqui da freguesia.
Registei -2,5 graus às 8h.


----------



## srr (5 Jan 2021 às 08:52)

Nem neves nem chuvas,

Temos geadas com nevoeiro que é terrivel para os ossos,

Temp as 08h00 ( -1,00 )


----------



## dvieira (5 Jan 2021 às 08:55)

-2.0 foi a mínima registada no meu sensor hoje.


----------



## hurricane (5 Jan 2021 às 09:00)

O meteoblue já preve neve para Fátima e a Serra d'Aire na madrugada de Domingo. E na minha terra perto de Porto de Mos, chuva com 0 graus. Mais depressa neva lá que em Bruxelas.


----------



## AnDré (5 Jan 2021 às 09:02)

Bom dia,

Onde moro, nada de geada. Apenas muita orvalhada. Mas na cidade de Odivelas havia bastante geada nos carros.
Todo o vale onde passa a CRIL também tinha geada significativa.


----------



## Gilmet (5 Jan 2021 às 09:06)

Bom dia,

Pelo alto do Cacém, mínima de *4.7ºC*.  
Porém, os carros tinham geada bem visível, 3 andares abaixo!

De momento, 5.6ºC, em lenta subida. Céu pouco nublado.


----------



## Tufao André (5 Jan 2021 às 09:08)

Bom dia!

Que gelo... *2°C *por aqui de mínima, com formação de geada! 

A esta hora ainda estão 3°C, vento fraco ou nulo de NE e alguma neblina nos vales.
Céu bem limpinho!


----------



## meko60 (5 Jan 2021 às 09:13)

A temperatura desceu um pouco, 4,2ºC .


----------



## fhff (5 Jan 2021 às 09:28)

Não me lembro de uma viagem casa-trabalho, ao longo do Litoral Oeste em que as temperaturas foram dos -1ºC aos 4ºC (já às 9H00). Muito frio nas zonas baixas, mas não muito mais quente nas zonas altas.
Gelo no alcatrão, nas bermas e também algum na própria via.


----------



## jonas_87 (5 Jan 2021 às 09:38)

Interior de Cascais...que grizo!!!


----------



## Sanxito (5 Jan 2021 às 09:46)

Mammatus disse:


> De acordo com a indicação no site do WeatherUnderground a estação em causa localiza-se algures nesta zona
> 
> https://www.google.com/maps/@38.649...4!1sBkrB0D3fy3RxdhhVZMMkrQ!2e0!7i13312!8i6656
> 
> É uma zona alta aqui do Barreiro, perto do Parque da Cidade, talvez isso explique as mínimas elevadas tendo em conta a actual sinóptica.


É semelhante ao que acontece comigo aqui em Santa Marta do Pinhal. Tenho a estação no topo de um prédio de 10 andares, e por ali a inversão não acontece com facilidade, é muito alto. Nas áreas envolventes a geada é relativamente comum até porque a zona mais baixa da localidade é um congelador. 

A mínima que registei ficou nos 4.8°c, agora sigo com 5.1°c. 

Enviado do meu SM-A715F através do Tapatalk


----------



## Sanxito (5 Jan 2021 às 10:03)

Não sabia bem onde colocar este print, mas como o tema é inversão e esta é uma estação que sigo há bastante tempo, aqui fica a mínima desta noite.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Enviado do meu SM-A715F através do Tapatalk


----------



## MSantos (5 Jan 2021 às 10:06)

Bom dia! 

Mais uma madrugada fresca aqui pela Azambuja! A mínima foi de *0.4ºC*, o valor mais baixo do Inverno até ao momento.


----------



## Pedro1993 (5 Jan 2021 às 10:49)

Bom dia,

Mais uma manhã que acordou com um denso manto branco de geada, das mais fortes até ao momento, pelo menos, o sol já vai aquecendo um pouco, o que já não é mau.

mínima: -1,9ºC


----------



## Sanxito (5 Jan 2021 às 10:51)

Regressei a casa e reparei que a temperatura  continuou a descer, a mínima foi registada agora pela 10:06 com 3.9°c. 
Agora sigo com 4.4°c e 95%HR. O vento com média de 13.8 km/h NE torna o ambiente bastante desconfortável . 

Enviado do meu SM-A715F através do Tapatalk


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (5 Jan 2021 às 11:14)

Bom dia pessoal,

Está fresquinho, mas ainda vai arrefecer mais  Hoje mínima de 2.3ºc , e de 0.5ºc na estação do vizinho @vortex , e mesmo com sol vai subindo devagarinho, apenas cerca de 6ºc pela zona  Fica uns registos desta manhã, infelizmente o sensor estava sem pilha quando tirei da caixa, mas hoje vou deixar num local de inversão dado que a madrugada promete ser valente 




Frost and fog in the Arrábida Natural Park, January 2021 by Ricardo Carvalho, no Flickr




Frost and fog in the Arrábida Natural Park, January 2021 by Ricardo Carvalho, no Flickr




Frost and fog in the Arrábida Natural Park, January 2021 by Ricardo Carvalho, no Flickr




Frost and fog in the Arrábida Natural Park, January 2021 by Ricardo Carvalho, no Flickr


----------



## Toby (5 Jan 2021 às 11:14)




----------



## Northern Lights (5 Jan 2021 às 11:22)

Muito frio. O termómetro de uma farmácia marcava á sombra 4° às 9h 


Está é a vista sobre o Tejo.


----------



## StormRic (5 Jan 2021 às 11:37)

Bom dia

O nevoeiro das zonas baixas passou por aqui (alto da Póvoa de Santa Iria) durante a dissipação há uma/duas horas atrás.
Mínimas de hoje aqui na zona (é uma área elevada, 70 a 140 m acima do estuário do Tejo):

*2,8ºC*, Parque Santa Iria, actual *4,7ºC*;
*2,5ºC*, Meteo Santa Iria, a recuperar mais rapidamente, *6,5ºC*;
*1,8ºC* na Escola, aqui perto , a estação foi abaixo entretanto, desde as 8h45, já ia a recuperar nos 3,5ºC.

De resto, só a estação da Bemposta pode dar conta da inversão nos vales da região, mas nada a ver com o vale de Vialonga/Loures onde não há estações 
Então em Bucelas (Bemposta) fez *-2,1ºC*, estando em negativos entre as 1h/2h e as 9h10, provavelmente com nevoeiro gelado pois a HR esteve sempre nos 99%.
Pelas 9h40 registou *0,2 mm*, possivelmente água de nevoeiro ou degelo, a essa hora a temperatura já tinha saltado para os cerca de 4ºC, altura em que o nevoeiro dissipou.


----------



## VimDePantufas (5 Jan 2021 às 11:53)

Bom dia,
Está muito frio hoje, e parece que irá ficar mais frio !


----------



## jonas_87 (5 Jan 2021 às 11:54)

Ricardo Carvalho disse:


> Bom dia pessoal,
> 
> Está fresquinho, mas ainda vai arrefecer mais  Hoje mínima de 2.3ºc , e de 0.5ºc na estação do vizinho @vortex , e mesmo com sol vai subindo devagarinho, apenas cerca de 6ºc pela zona  Fica uns registos desta manhã, infelizmente o sensor estava sem pilha quando tirei da caixa, mas hoje vou deixar num local de inversão dado que a madrugada promete ser valente
> 
> ...



Epa belos postais, têm sido bons tempos, chuva a potes, agora potentes inversões e a cereja no bolo lá para Sábado... isso é que era. haha

____

Por Alcabideche mínima de 3 graus e nova geada, sendo a 3ª deste outono inverno, no espaço de 1 semana e meia.
Revelador do frio instalado.
Hoje nos vales acabou por acontecer aquilo que tinha falado ontem, as gotas dos aguaceiros noturnos (22h), acabaram por congelar o que tornou a geada/gelo mais espetacular. Nota também que no congelador da Atrozela vi copas de arvores brancas, ou seja, outro claro sinal da potente inversão térmica desta madrugada.
Os valores da mínima  nos congeladores terão rondando os - 3ºC, metendo a zona de Colares no bolso, incrível pois são vales com pequenos desníveis mas com um poder de arrefecimento simplesmente medonho.


----------



## dvieira (5 Jan 2021 às 12:03)

Neste momento 4.8 ºC e 61% HR.


----------



## david 6 (5 Jan 2021 às 12:10)

minima de *-2ºC* (pensei que fosse mais) atual ainda *6ºC*


----------



## guisilva5000 (5 Jan 2021 às 12:34)

Relva do parque já está queimada com as geadas constantes. Infelizmente esqueci-me de medir a temperatura hoje. Ontem foi de 1,4ºC.

Não me lembro de nos meus quase 7 anos de fórum ter visto uma mínima de* 1ºC* prevista para Lisboa, caso muito raro:







Para já não falar das máximas sempre igual ou abaixo dos 10ºC... Se a segunda quinzena do mês não foi muito anómala, podemos ter dos Janeiros mais frios do século. (Idem a maioria do território ocidental europeu).


----------



## Northern Lights (5 Jan 2021 às 12:45)

7,5 °C às 12h45


----------



## almeida96 (5 Jan 2021 às 12:47)

Ontem ainda acumulou *4 mm*. 

Aqui no "planalto" as mínimas nunca são grande coisa...* 3,1 º C* em Albarraque/Tabaqueira e de *5,0 ºC* na Abrunheira.

Já em Galamares (vale da Ribeira de Colares) a mínima foi de *1,3 ºC.
*
A esta hora estão ainda uns frios* 9,8 ºC .*


----------



## Tufao André (5 Jan 2021 às 12:58)

Isto hoje vai subindo muito lentamente! *8ºC *ainda a esta hora...  Isto sim é ainda mais raro que as mínimas baixas! 
E está sol, nem quero imaginar como será nos próximos dias com o céu muito nublado... 

Vai soprando uma ligeira brisa de NE a piorar a sensação de frio!!

Até os telhados de alguns prédios vizinhos tinham geada em cima e os terrenos do metro da Amadora Este tinham uma camada bem razoável! Acredito bem que nessa zona tenha ido aos 0ºC, já que tem um potencial incrivel para inversões...


----------



## jonas_87 (5 Jan 2021 às 13:07)

Foto de Alcabideche.
As gotas dos últimos aguaceiros de ontem à noite acabaram por congelar.


----------



## Gilmet (5 Jan 2021 às 13:49)

Temperatura actual, e máxima, de 9.5ºC.

Morar em zonas altas é assim, nem frio de noite por causa do vento, nem nevoeiro de dia para manter os valores baixos. 

Às *12h*, na rede do IPMA, as estações do Barreiro, de Coruche e de Alcácer do Sal seguiam com *4.8ºC*, *3.6ºC* e *2.2ºC* (!) respectivamente.


----------



## Sanxito (5 Jan 2021 às 13:58)

Bem, dia totalmente atípico. 
Máxima registada pelas 00:29 com 7.9°c. 
Neste momento ainda registo 6.4°c e 90%HR. O vento mantém o ambiente bem desagradável,  windchill de 4°c. 
Desde que o sol nasceu este valor de temperatura é o mais alto.

Enviado do meu SM-A715F através do Tapatalk


----------



## TiagoLC (5 Jan 2021 às 13:58)

Boa tarde.
A noite foi fria. De manhã havia geada, é o terceiro dia consecutivo. É tão raro haver um dia de geada por aqui, quanto mais três de seguida. 
Nota-se bem que os relvados não estão a aguentar este frio. Tanto aqui em Carnaxide como em Benfica vi relvado queimado.
Neste momento o que nos vale é o sol quentinho porque o vento em si é cortante. 
Os próximos dias prometem. Tudo a ir às serras sábado à noite.


----------



## Northern Lights (5 Jan 2021 às 13:58)

9,3 °C. Vamos lá ver se chega aos 10°C 

Enviado do meu HD1903 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Tufao André (5 Jan 2021 às 14:59)

Temperatura actual e máxima de apenas *9ºC*! 

O vento de NE mais intenso e constante não deixa subir mais... A sensação térmica é de 7ºC!! 
Há muito tempo que não estava tanto frio durante um dia com sol, incrível!


----------



## dvieira (5 Jan 2021 às 15:25)

Temperatura máxima atingida até agora muito baixa de apenas 5.6 °C e penso que já não irá subir daqui.


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (5 Jan 2021 às 16:14)

jonas_87 disse:


> Epa belos postais, têm sido bons tempos, chuva a potes, agora potentes inversões e a cereja no bolo lá para Sábado... isso é que era. haha



Obrigado João   O sensor já está escondido no Alambre, vamos ver que valores regista esta madrugada/manhã  Quanto ás possibilidade de ver o elemento branco para Sábado ou Domingo vão -se manter até lá independentemente daquilo que os modelos nesta altura já forem metendo ou tirando, vamos estar dependentes de apenas algumas centenas de Km´s  

----------

Por agora está fresquinho, mas ao sol até se está bem  Cerca de 12.5ºc , mas depois de o sol se pôr vai ser uma descida valente, curioso para ver que temperatura terei lá para as 19h


----------



## criz0r (5 Jan 2021 às 16:37)

Ricardo Carvalho disse:


> Obrigado João   O sensor já está escondido no Alambre, vamos ver que valores regista esta madrugada/manhã  Quanto ás possibilidade de ver o elemento branco para Sábado ou Domingo vão -se manter até lá independentemente daquilo que os modelos nesta altura já forem metendo ou tirando, vamos estar dependentes de apenas algumas centenas de Km´s
> 
> ----------
> 
> Por agora está fresquinho, mas ao sol até se está bem  Cerca de 12.5ºc , mas depois de o sol se pôr vai ser uma descida valente, curioso para ver que temperatura terei lá para as 19h



A foto da caixa do sensor, sobre a poça de lama congelada está qualquer coisa Ricardo . Tenho imensa curiosidade, em saber a temperatura que poderás registar nessa zona. Estava capaz de me aventurar a fazer uns kms e colocar o datalogger junto á Ribeira de Aiana. No passado Sábado, apanhei -2.4ºC num outro spot aqui junto ao Estádio do Cova da Piedade.


----------



## Northern Lights (5 Jan 2021 às 16:46)

9,5°C  foi a máxima. Agora sigo com 8,9 °C.
A mínima acabou por ser de 3,2 °C.


----------



## dvieira (5 Jan 2021 às 18:15)

Neste momento já 2.8 ºC e 57% HR.


----------



## cactus (5 Jan 2021 às 18:22)

Aqui a temp. 8,9ºC algumas nuvens , aqui mesmo ao lado estacao das Pontes já marca 5ºC.


----------



## Pedro1993 (5 Jan 2021 às 18:25)

A tarde por cá, foi agradável dentro do possível, pois o sol, marcou a sua presença, neste momento registo 7ºC, subiu um pouco, pois há cerca de meia hora atrás já registou 6.2ºC.


----------



## david 6 (5 Jan 2021 às 20:08)

1.6ºC


----------



## Microburst (5 Jan 2021 às 20:10)

Boa noite

Neste momento aqui pelo Feijó estão no exterior 6,1ºC com 75% de humidade, na minha marquise virada a Noroeste estão 14,2ºC com 70% de humidade, e na sala, mesmo com aquecedor ligado no máximo onde estamos todos refugiados, tenho 20ºC com 61% de humidade. Realmente a qualidade da construção em Portugal deixa muito a desejar, tal qual foi referido noutro tópico.


----------



## MSantos (5 Jan 2021 às 20:11)

david 6 disse:


> 1.6ºC



Já!? 

Na margem norte do Tejo, aqui pela Azambuja, ainda uns "quentes" 5.1ºC.


----------



## Northern Lights (5 Jan 2021 às 20:30)

6,0°C.

Enviado do meu HD1903 através do Tapatalk


----------



## remember (5 Jan 2021 às 20:44)

Boas,

A mínima por cá foi de 2.5°C.

Impressionante, mas nada que me espante dado conhecer mais ou menos a zona, hoje à saída do IC16 para Belas, o sensor do carro estava próximo dos 2°C, começo a subir para a Serra da Silveira desce aos 0°C, passando por Belas e depois Idanha sempre com a temperatura inalterada já perto das 9h da manhã, assim que passo a placa Idanha, olho para um escampado que ali há até fumo deitava, tudo branco... Estive para parar lol

Só começou a subir perto do Continente de Belas!

Mesmo caminho para cá saio do Intermarché de Massamá/Belas com 3.5°C passo por Idanha/Belas sempre nos 1.5°C/1°C entro no IC16 até à ligação do IC17 sempre a subir até ir aos 5.5°C.

Grande parte da zona junto a Odivelas 4.5/4°C, chego a casa 7.8°C



Enviado do meu POT-LX1 através do Tapatalk


----------



## dvieira (5 Jan 2021 às 20:50)

Parece-me que esta noite ainda vai ser mais agreste. Neste momento 0.4 ºC e 66% HR.


----------



## guisilva5000 (5 Jan 2021 às 20:53)

remember disse:


> Boas,
> 
> A mínima por cá foi de 2.5°C.
> 
> ...



A estrada junto à ribeira de Carenque (que pertence já ao concelho da Amadora), a este da serra da Silveira e do Pendão, deve ser também um bom sítios para inversões, visto que o sol põe-se muito mais cedo por lá. Não me admira que vá aos negativos todos os dias e até era bom ter alguém a reportar de lá, visto que é uma zona bastante urbanizada.

A Idanha acredito que seja o local mais frio da freguesia, uma vez passei por lá de manhã um dia e tinha uma geada descomunal. Muito potencial.
_________________________

Máxima de *9,6ºC*.

O céu azul de Inverno tem um encanto especial. Pôr do sol a meter o Búgio "a arder":













Já vou com* 2,7ºC* . Com algumas esperanças que desça abaixo dos -1,5ºC por aqui e estabeleça novo recorde. Vamos ver.


----------



## ZéCa (5 Jan 2021 às 21:03)

Boa noite!
Fica aqui o registo das temperaturas de hoje no Barreiro. Parte da manhã, 3,8ºC e tarde, 9,2ºC.  Máxima não passou dos 10.0ºC.
Aqui no Seixal neste momento 6,0ºC. Parece descer mais facilmente em relação a ontem.


----------



## Toby (5 Jan 2021 às 21:40)

As apostas estão abertas


----------



## remember (5 Jan 2021 às 21:41)

guisilva5000 disse:


> A estrada junto à ribeira de Carenque (que pertence já ao concelho da Amadora), a este da serra da Silveira e do Pendão, deve ser também um bom sítios para inversões, visto que o sol põe-se muito mais cedo por lá. Não me admira que vá aos negativos todos os dias e até era bom ter alguém a reportar de lá, visto que é uma zona bastante urbanizada.
> 
> A Idanha acredito que seja o local mais frio da freguesia, uma vez passei por lá de manhã um dia e tinha uma geada descomunal. Muito potencial.
> _________________________
> ...


Em que zona de Belas é que moras? 

Enviado do meu POT-LX1 através do Tapatalk


----------



## jamestorm (5 Jan 2021 às 21:45)

Hoje estamos a descer de forma brutal aqui em Alenquer- Alto Concelho: 1ºC já a esta hora, mesmo muito frio na Rua. Devemos descer a negativos...
E por aí? geada valente


----------



## david 6 (5 Jan 2021 às 21:45)

MSantos disse:


> Já!?
> 
> Na margem norte do Tejo, aqui pela Azambuja, ainda uns "quentes" 5.1ºC.



0.1ºC, coruche ultima hora já tinha 1.2ºC também


----------



## Toby (5 Jan 2021 às 21:48)

Desde que tenho uma estação (2011), nunca vi uma temperatura tão baixa a esta hora do dia.
E continua a descer: 0.6°


----------



## MSantos (5 Jan 2021 às 21:50)

MSantos disse:


> Já!?
> 
> Na margem norte do Tejo, aqui pela Azambuja, ainda uns "quentes" 5.1ºC.



Cerca de duas horas depois estamos aqui na Azambuja com 3.5ºC em descida agora a um ritmo mais lento. Veremos até onde chega mas acredito em valores ligeiramente negativos por aqui.


----------



## romeupaz (5 Jan 2021 às 21:50)

vai estar fresquinho vai...
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Enviado do meu M2002J9G através do Tapatalk


----------



## ZéCa (5 Jan 2021 às 21:55)

A descer de forma bem mais acentuada em relação a ontem, á mesma hora. 5,2ºC. Humidade 74%.


----------



## Gilmet (5 Jan 2021 às 22:03)

Boa noite,

Pelo Cacém de cima, extremos de hoje: *4.7ºC* / *9.8ºC*.

Neste momento sigo com uns miseráveis 6.5ºC...

---

Pelas 19:00, nas zonas baixas do Cacém, já havia alguma geada nos carros, com o sensor Auriol no meu carro a marcar 4.4ºC! 






Resolvi deixar esse mesmo sensor no vale da ribeira das Jardas, aqui perto, em Mira-Sintra. No mesmo local onde já registei -3.7ºC no dia 19 de Janeiro de 2017.

Pelas 20:28, estavam já 2.0ºC nesse local!






A melhor instalação que consegui foi esta, invadindo o apartamento de um caracol  a ver se dura até amanhã!


----------



## meko60 (5 Jan 2021 às 22:09)

Boa noite.
A noite vai fresca por Almada velha, estão 7,2ºC e vento fraco de NE.
A máxima de hoje : 9,3ºC
A mínima de hoje : 3,7ºC


----------



## guisilva5000 (5 Jan 2021 às 22:10)

1,3ºC...


----------



## david 6 (5 Jan 2021 às 22:13)

*-0.7ºC*


----------



## TiagoLC (5 Jan 2021 às 22:15)

guisilva5000 disse:


> 1,3ºC...


Brutal. Será que chegas aos negativos ainda hoje?
Daqui a pouco vou ao vale do Jamor fazer uns registos.


----------



## guisilva5000 (5 Jan 2021 às 22:17)

Tiagolco disse:


> Brutal. Será que chegas aos negativos ainda hoje?
> Daqui a pouco vou ao vale do Jamor fazer uns registos.


Meia noite e 0ºC seria uma coincidência perfeita


----------



## Duarte Sousa (5 Jan 2021 às 22:23)

A estação da Bemposta, perto de Bucelas, já vai em terreno negativo: *-0,8ºC* neste momento.

Se o vento colaborar vai registar uma bela mínima 

Por aqui a temperatura tem andado a saltitar entre os 3,9ºC e os 4,5ºC.


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (5 Jan 2021 às 22:36)

criz0r disse:


> A foto da caixa do sensor, sobre a poça de lama congelada está qualquer coisa Ricardo . Tenho imensa curiosidade, em saber a temperatura que poderás registar nessa zona. Estava capaz de me aventurar a fazer uns kms e colocar o datalogger junto á Ribeira de Aiana. No passado Sábado, apanhei -2.4ºC num outro spot aqui junto ao Estádio do Cova da Piedade.


Obrigado Rúben  Conhecendo o potencial da zona, não ficaria admirado de amanhã registar por lá -3/-4°C , mas vamos aguardar! Se te quiseres, e tiveres disponibilidade de te aventurar recomendo um local perto da Aiana, junto da Lagoa Pequena, a caminho da Lagoa de Albufeira, zona com um potencial de inversão brutal 

-------------

Aqui por casa sigo com 
3.4°c às 22.30h, não tenho memória de tal coisa  Se a mínima de 2.3°c fosse batida até à meia-noite era simplesmente surreal , vamos aguardar! Na zona já existe estações a baixo dos 3°c como é  o caso do meu vizinho @vortex .

Enviado do meu SM-A510F através do Tapatalk


----------



## david 6 (5 Jan 2021 às 22:52)

a subir, voltou ao positivo... 0ºC agora, mas o carro já tem um camadão geada em cima


----------



## Tufao André (5 Jan 2021 às 23:07)

Bem isto por aqui vai bem lançado... *4°C *apenas a esta hora!!  

Fui treinar e sai do ginásio do estádio da luz com 6°C e notava-se uma ligeira brisa, mas chegando aqui (3 km ao lado) com condições de vento nulo e HR alta, foi sempre a descer!
Incrível a diferença em curta distância... 

Se o vento não aparecer, será que vou aos 0°C ou até mesmo ao negativo?!


----------



## ZéCa (5 Jan 2021 às 23:07)

Por aqui parece ter estabilizado. Parece não querer descer mais. Por enquanto!
4,1ºC.


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (5 Jan 2021 às 23:15)

Boa noite,
Mas que gelo vem a ser este? Hoje infelizmente tive que sair de casa e apanhei um gelo que há muito tempo que não apanhava... A mínima foi de 1,7°C - não foi propriamente a mais baixa de sempre, mas o vento de nordeste tornou a sensação térmica muito desagradável.   

Já a máxima foi de uns cálidos 9,4°C. Acho que é a primeira vez que a estação registou uma máxima abaixo de 10°C desde que foi instalada a 6 de janeiro de 2019. A temperatura não subiu muito durante o dia porque, até à hora de almoço, o céu esteve constantemente coberto com alguma névoa. 

Em fevereiro de 2018 registei, no sensor da bomba de calor, -2,8°C, que é o meu registo de temperatura mais baixo por aqui. Na sinóptica atual e com a brisa constante ao longo da noite não estou a ver a atingir aquela temperatura novamente nos próximos dias, mas se atingisse temperaturas negativas já não seria mau... 

*Charneca de Caparica*
Máx: 9,4°C
Mín: 1,7°C 
Prec: 0,3 mm (nevoeiro) 

Sigo com 4,9°C e céu limpo. Veremos qual vai ser a temperatura mínima atingida esta noite!


----------



## João Pedro (5 Jan 2021 às 23:18)

Boa noite,

Por cá a temperatura vai descendo muito lentamente, a estação local a indicar 4,5 ºC neste momento, mas o IPMA informa que deveria estar apenas 1 ºC 
Não me lembro nunca de ver uma previsão assim para Benavente/Samora... 






Mínima de 1,1 ºC e máxima de 10,1 ºC. Ameno o suficiente para uma caminhada bastante agradável a seguir ao almoço. Muito nevoeiro às primeiras horas do dia.
Não há geada ainda, mas nota-se que se está a querer começar a formar nos carros. Amanhã deve estar bonito deve...


----------



## david 6 (5 Jan 2021 às 23:20)

david 6 disse:


> a subir, voltou ao positivo... 0ºC agora, mas o carro já tem um camadão geada em cima



já vai de novo *-0.6ºC*


----------



## fhff (5 Jan 2021 às 23:22)

Vou nos 2°C, em Alenquer, e 4°C, em Sintra.      
Está de estalar :-)


----------



## Mammatus (5 Jan 2021 às 23:42)

Boa noite 

Algum nevoeiro matinal (acumulou *0.25 mm*) que após levantar deu lugar a um dia lindo de sol, porém frio, máxima de apenas *10.4ºC*. 
Mínima até agora de *4.1ºC*.
Sigo com 5.1ºC e vento fraco de E.

Palhais com máxima semelhante, *10.2ºC*, mas com um valor razoavelmente mais baixo no que concerne à temperatura mínima, *1.1ºC*, o habitual. 
Segue com 2.8ºC, vento nulo.


----------



## dvieira (5 Jan 2021 às 23:49)

Para finalizar por hoje neste momento -1,0 °C e 69 % HR.


----------



## DaniFR (5 Jan 2021 às 23:56)

Por Coimbra, sigo com -0,6°C. A descida tem sido um pouco instável, já subiu, já desceu, agora parece que vai descendo lentamente.


----------



## Duarte Sousa (5 Jan 2021 às 23:59)

A estação da Bemposta esteve bem próximo de bater a mínima diária, atingiu os -1,8ºC mas depois estagnou e acabou por não bater a mínima que tinha sido de -2,1ºC. Vamos ver o valor mínimo desta madrugada que se aproxima 

Aqui sigo com *2,9ºC*.

Nota: há cerca de meia-hora tocou a sirene dos BV Loures por 3 vezes. Incêndio habitacional nas Torres da Bela Vista, neste momento com 28 operacionais e 9 meios terrestres segundo o site da prociv. Nestes dias frios é sempre comum vermos imensas ocorrências de incêndios habitacionais um pouco por todo o país, infelizmente.


----------



## belem (6 Jan 2021 às 00:04)

Gilmet disse:


> Boa noite,
> 
> Pelo Cacém de cima, extremos de hoje: *4.7ºC* / *9.8ºC*.
> 
> ...



Na zona da Estação de Mira-Sintra (rotunda, por exemplo) e nas zonas baixas do Parque Urbano da Rinchoa, é que devem estar a ocorrer boas inversões.


----------



## david 6 (6 Jan 2021 às 00:25)

a subir de novo *-0.2ºC *


----------



## david 6 (6 Jan 2021 às 00:44)

lá vai de novo rápido agora *-1.2ºC* ver se é desta que pega


----------



## StormRic (6 Jan 2021 às 00:44)

Duarte Sousa disse:


> A estação da Bemposta esteve bem próximo de bater a mínima diária, atingiu os -1,8ºC mas depois estagnou e acabou por não bater a mínima que tinha sido de -2,1ºC. Vamos ver o valor mínimo desta madrugada que se aproxima



Depois do pequeno patamar nos -1,7ºC/-1,6ºC pouco antes da meia noite, logo a seguir retomou a descida e passou pelos *-2,1ºC* à meia-noite e meia, embora agora mesmo mostre -2,0ºC (eu vi lá os -2,1ºC !).
Comparando com ontem à mesma hora, a diferença é de 3ºC para baixo hoje. Ou, vendo de outra forma, a temperatura que hoje fez às 00h30, ontem só foi atingida às 7h49 !!


----------



## Tufao André (6 Jan 2021 às 00:52)

Despeço-me por hoje com uns gélidos *3°C*!   
Em lenta descida, eventualmente na noite mais fria da semana... Veremos como será a mínima!


----------



## Sanxito (6 Jan 2021 às 00:58)

Boa noite. 
Por aqui sigo com 5.8°c e 84%HR. 
A máxima foi a mais baixa desde que comprei a estação em 2012, ficou nos 9.3°c. 
Ate amanhã.

Enviado do meu SM-A715F através do Tapatalk


----------



## Mammatus (6 Jan 2021 às 01:00)

Temperaturas estáveis desde o meu último post, há coisa de 1h

4.7ºC
Palhais, 3.0ºC


----------



## StormRic (6 Jan 2021 às 01:02)

Temperaturas mínimas na RLC,nas EMA's do IPMA, dias 3 (domingo) e 4 (2ª):











Acumulados:


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (6 Jan 2021 às 01:15)

2,4°C neste preciso momento. Que brutalidade de frio! Ontem tinha esta temperatura pouco antes de atingir a mínima, por volta das sete da manhã.


----------



## StormRic (6 Jan 2021 às 01:16)

Temperaturas neste momento:
*4,4ºC*, Parque Santa Iria, (máxima ontem: *9,1ºC*);
*4,9ºC*, Meteo Santa Iria, (máxima: *13,1ºC*);
*-2,1ºC*, Bemposta, Bucelas (iguala a mínima de ontem),(máxima : *11,2ºC*).


----------



## jamestorm (6 Jan 2021 às 01:43)

-1ºC neste momento aqui em Alenquer - Alto Concelho, no quintal sente-se já o estalar típico da geada debaixo dos pés, os carros estão tb com uma camada grande.
A Netatmo aqui perto diz 0.6ºC mas, acredito que haja já vários locais do concelho abaixo de zero a esta hora.


----------



## david 6 (6 Jan 2021 às 01:45)

tristeza, hora parece vai disparar, hora para ou ainda sobe um pouco durante uma meia hora, tá -1ºC desiludido


----------



## StormRic (6 Jan 2021 às 02:15)

Enquanto não há fotos de geada ou de neve aqui pela zona, ficam algumas fotos a ilustrar os dias de segunda e terça-feira (4 e 5):

*Dia 4*, cerca das 14:41/14:45, para NNE (direcção Póvoa - Vialonga) com o Monte Serves do lado esquerdo:















*Dia 5*, cerca das 14:34, céu quase limpo mas, para SE (direcção Alcochete), Cumulus mediocris que quase pareciam congestus, resultado do levantamento do nevoeiro da manhã e de alguma convecção nos níveis baixos motivada pelo aquecimento:


























Aqueles Cumulus situavam-se perto do estuário do Sado. Mais além, as nuvens altas sobre o Alentejo estavam associadas ao vale depressionário e frente a sul do Algarve:

Imagem do Aqua às 13h36. No canto superior direito, a neve na Serra da Estrela.


----------



## charlie17 (6 Jan 2021 às 02:19)

Eu sigo com -0.6°C

Num trabalho que fiz para a faculdade, verifiquei que (com dados desde 2018), em média, no inverno, a temperatura mínima aqui em cima é ~1.85	°C mais quente do que a registada lá em baixo. Como a série é apenas de 2 anos, vale o que vale. 


Sent from my ANE-LX1 using Tapatalk


----------



## david 6 (6 Jan 2021 às 02:28)

*-2.3ºC*


----------



## david 6 (6 Jan 2021 às 03:01)

*-3.2ºC*, parece que se decidiu de vez  minha estação a prever neve, era bom


----------



## StormRic (6 Jan 2021 às 03:27)

david 6 disse:


> *-2.3ºC*



Vai bem lançada, quase a par da Bemposta (Bucelas): *-2,7ºC* mas está aos altos e baixos.

Santa Iria, em ambas as estações, Parque e Meteo, vai descendo regularmente, *3,2ºC* neste momento.


----------



## david 6 (6 Jan 2021 às 03:33)

StormRic disse:


> Vai bem lançada, quase a par da Bemposta (Bucelas): *-2,7ºC* mas está aos altos e baixos.
> 
> Santa Iria, em ambas as estações, Parque e Meteo, vai descendo regularmente, *3,2ºC* neste momento.



aqui acontece o mesmo quando parece que vai disparar, trava um bocado, isso quando não acaba por subir umas décimas, ainda agora tou com -3.2ºC há meia hora, a estação de coruche até está estagnada há 3 horas, deve andar a dançar também


----------



## jamestorm (6 Jan 2021 às 03:48)

-2ºC neste momento..vai descer mais..


----------



## StormRic (6 Jan 2021 às 04:06)

*-3,0ºC*,. Bemposta (Alt.137 m)
*+3,0ºC*, Parque Santa Iria (Alt. 138 m)
A altitude absoluta de uma estação não é determinante na descida de temperatura durante uma inversão. Mais importante é o envolvimento do relevo:
Santa Iria está no cimo de um monte, à volta são vales largos de encostas com mais de uma centena de metros; Bemposta está no fundo de um vale, à volta são montes com encostas de uma a duas centenas de metros.


----------



## david 6 (6 Jan 2021 às 04:15)

despeço me com *-3.5ºC*, lá fora já tudo brilha graças ao gelo


----------



## ZéCa (6 Jan 2021 às 06:42)

Agora mesmo. Gelo! Temperatura neste momento 1,2ºC. Deverá baixar um pouco mais.


----------



## Northern Lights (6 Jan 2021 às 06:57)

1,9°C


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (6 Jan 2021 às 07:12)

Está fresquinho 






Enviado do meu SM-A510F através do Tapatalk


----------



## jonas_87 (6 Jan 2021 às 07:25)

Boas

Incrível a camada de geada no terreno descampado perto de casa, a pequena inversão que faz por lá está ajudar e muito.
Entretanto lá vou dar um salto aos vales...


----------



## nettle (6 Jan 2021 às 08:08)

Bom dia,
Só costumo cá vir quando faz muito frio ou muito calor, portanto aqui vai...
-3 no termometro do carro, em Vale Salgueiro (Maceira, Leiria)
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Enviado do meu Mi A3 através do Tapatalk


----------



## srr (6 Jan 2021 às 08:39)

Abrantes, nos vales -6º


----------



## meko60 (6 Jan 2021 às 08:53)

Bom dia.
2,8ºC em Almada velha.


----------



## Northern Lights (6 Jan 2021 às 09:07)

2,5 °C, mínima de 1,8°C.


----------



## Thomar (6 Jan 2021 às 09:09)

Bom dia!







Temperatura mínima mais baixa deste ano *-1,2ºC*  e mais baixa do que qualquer mínima do ano passado!

Está tudo coberto de geada. Lindo!


----------



## AnDré (6 Jan 2021 às 09:20)

Bom dia!

Geada ligeira onde moro. 
Mas em baixo, na cidade de Odivelas, a geada era generalizada. 
Praticamente todo o vale ao longo da CRIL/A8 está branquinho.

Em Camarate, a geada também é ligeira.


----------



## PaulusLx (6 Jan 2021 às 09:20)

Pipa, Alenquer -2, descendo depois para a Carnota, registei -4!


----------



## Tufao André (6 Jan 2021 às 09:25)

Bom dia!

Foi mesmo a noite mais fria até agora, com uma mínima que por aqui chegou aos *0°C*!!!  
Já ia bem lançada ontem à noite, felizmente o vento não estragou a inversão e é só gelo/geada por todo o lado... 

Ainda estão *2°C *a esta hora, algum vento de NE a dar sensação de -2°C!!


----------



## MSantos (6 Jan 2021 às 09:40)

Bom dia! 

Aqui na Azambuja também fui aos negativos, *-0.6ºC*, por agora ainda subsiste geada sobre os carros e o meu sensor já em subida marca 0.9ºC.


----------



## Microburst (6 Jan 2021 às 09:43)

Bom dia! Geada por todo o lado, e um frio ainda mais desconfortável devido ao vento moderado de E/NE. A temperatura mínima que por aqui atingi foi de 0,6°C às 06h14, com 87% de humidade, por esta altura 2,1°C com sensação térmica de -2°C devido ao vento, 83% de humidade e pressão nos 1012hpa. Céu nublado por nuvens altas, hoje nem o sol vai dar para aquecer um pouco.


----------



## Duarte Sousa (6 Jan 2021 às 09:44)

Bom dia.

Mínima de *0.1ºC*, a mais baixa deste inverno até agora.

Estação da Bemposta, perto de Bucelas, foi aos *-3,6ºC*.


----------



## VimDePantufas (6 Jan 2021 às 09:48)

Bom dia,

Hoje está tanto frio, tanto frio que até me doem os dedos a escrever.
O calor da lareira parece nem aquecer a cozinha, está mesmo muito frio.


----------



## Toby (6 Jan 2021 às 09:49)

Bom dia,
6.7°c (noite mini -0.2°)

@Thomar amanhã de manhã... em francês ou... em arménio


----------



## Mammatus (6 Jan 2021 às 09:53)

Bom dia,

Que grizo! 

Panorama às 09h


Barreiro - Parque da Cidade





Esse foi o valor da temperatura mínima, *1.4ºC*.

Palhais




A mínima foi de *-0.5ºC*.

O vento fraco marcou sempre presença durante toda a madrugada.


Céu nublado por nuvens altas, em direcção a norte o céu está limpo.
Sigo com 1.9ºC.
Vento fraco de ENE

Palhais com 0.7ºC.


----------



## Microburst (6 Jan 2021 às 09:54)

Como é que se descongela o pêlo dum mini-cão que se andou a rebolar em cima dum relvado congelado todo satisfeito da vida? 

Hoje a condensação até sai pelas narinas, é muito raro chegar a esse ponto pelo menos por aqui.


----------



## dvieira (6 Jan 2021 às 09:56)

Bom dia, a temperatura mínima registada hoje foi de -3,7 °C menos 1.7 °C em relação a ontem.


----------



## Gilmet (6 Jan 2021 às 09:56)

Bom dia,

Pelo Cacém de cima, mínima "fraquinha" de *3.9ºC*. O vento, apesar de fraco, marcou presença durante a madrugada.

Por agora sigo com 5.5ºC e céu muito nublado, por alguns Cirrus e Altostratus.



belem disse:


> Na zona da Estação de Mira-Sintra (rotunda, por exemplo) e nas zonas baixas do Parque Urbano da Rinchoa, é que devem estar a ocorrer boas inversões.



Sem dúvida! Foi lá que deixei o sensor! Já posto umas fotos! 

EDIT: fotos aqui!


----------



## jonas_87 (6 Jan 2021 às 09:59)

Potente inversão no Pisao, até com luvas doia as mãos.


----------



## Geopower (6 Jan 2021 às 10:09)

Manhã fria em Lisboa, no entanto sem geada visível. Vento fraco de NE. Céu nublado por nuvens altas.
Panorâmica a oeste a partir de Cacilhas:


----------



## DaniFR (6 Jan 2021 às 10:17)

Bom dia 

Por Coimbra, sigo com 3,6°C, e mínima de -2,3°C. 

A geada permanence nos locais onde não bate o sol. Fotos tiradas agora:


----------



## João Branco (6 Jan 2021 às 10:24)

Bom dia, mínima de *-6.9C  *no sensor interno do meu Auriol a cerca de meio metro do solo em Coimbra-São Romão.


----------



## fhff (6 Jan 2021 às 10:28)

Muito frio -3°C, na zona da Merceana,  às 8H. Viagem de quase 50 km,  sempre entre os -3 e +2. Nunca me tinha acontecido.. 
Ainda mais baixo do que ontem.


----------



## Jaime da Manta Branca (6 Jan 2021 às 10:34)

Bom dia e bom ano.

Hoje, pelas 8:30 no Covão dos Musaranhos - Lagoa d'Óbidos. 
O sensor do carro registava -3ºC. Não muito habitual.


----------



## Pedro1993 (6 Jan 2021 às 11:16)

Bom dia,

Sigo com uma manhã bem gelada, a geada ainda permanece em alguns locais, e as poças de água de água estão ainda geladas.

mínima: -3ºC


----------



## Vitor TT (6 Jan 2021 às 11:23)

Tempo frio, algo raro ultimamente com esta intensidade e duração,

2,9º foi a temperatura mínima por aqui, e estão "só" 5,4º, 
de realçar, os "quentes" 9,6º que tive hoje no quarto, a mais baixa de sempre.


----------



## Pedro1993 (6 Jan 2021 às 11:49)

*TOMAR – Concelho registou 6,1 graus negativos durante a manhã desta quarta-feira*

O concelho de Tomar registou, durante a manhã desta quarta-feira, uma temperatura mínima de 6,1 graus negativos, numa ‘medição’ efectuada pela estação meteorológica do MeteoTomar

https://radiohertz.pt/tomar-concelh...y2tBPu0DBsx1UbX_ahoKuhorFU8mQ0x2pvDtns5fCWZPo

MeteoTomar
https://app.weathercloud.net/d03587...iyglMBP6TuGTGrtqObAC2ziXJHJ3h2b5b2wcw#current


----------



## TiagoLC (6 Jan 2021 às 11:50)

Boa tarde!
Mínima de *2,4°C* por aqui. É a temperatura mais baixa que já vi por Carnaxide desde que entrei no fórum. De manhã os carros mais abrigados estavam cobertos por uma bela camada de geada.
*5,8°C* e um vento cortante de NE neste momento. Surreal!


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (6 Jan 2021 às 11:54)

Bom dia pessoal,

Está frescote   Só para ficar registado que são *11.50h * e ainda estão* 5.5ºc* em Azeitão , muito provavelmente dos dias mais frios dos últimos anos por cá  Em casa tive mínima de* -0.8ºc*, um pouco mais a baixo o vizinho @vortex registou* -1.7ºc* , contudo o "congelador" cá do sítio não é lá  Tal como tinha dito deixei o sensor num local de forte inversão , e hoje lá fui hoje ver o que o Auriol tinha registado no Alambre , e voilá! Aquilo é mesmo potente, miníma de *-5.8ºc*  medidos a cerca de 1 metro do solo , ficam umas fotos "fresquinhas" da coisa 

Confere ai @criz0r 




Frost  in the Arrábida Natural Park, January 2021 by Ricardo Carvalho, no Flickr




Frost  in the Arrábida Natural Park, January 2021 by Ricardo Carvalho, no Flickr




Frost  in the Arrábida Natural Park, January 2021 by Ricardo Carvalho, no Flickr




Frost  in the Arrábida Natural Park, January 2021 by Ricardo Carvalho, no Flickr


----------



## Duarte Sousa (6 Jan 2021 às 12:00)

Uma fotografia tirada por uma amiga minha esta manhã.

Lezíria de Loures toda de branco, fantástico 






Fátima Batista


----------



## Duarte Sousa (6 Jan 2021 às 12:09)

Esta manhã em Galamares, Sintra, por uma prima minha.

Que mania de tirarem fotos na vertical 




































Fátima Diniz


----------



## Tufao André (6 Jan 2021 às 12:26)

Já passa das 12h e ainda estão uns incríveis *5ºC* por aqui!!    O vento fraco a moderado de NE a dar um windchill de apenas 2ºC... cortante mesmo!

Hoje sem sol devido às nuvens altas, não deve ultrapassar os 8ºC de máxima... Assim diz a app e acredito mesmo que é o que vai acontecer! Talvez o dia mais frio aqui dos ultimos anos


----------



## Duarte Sousa (6 Jan 2021 às 12:27)

Parque da Venda do Pinheiro.


----------



## MSantos (6 Jan 2021 às 12:32)

Boas!

Mais impressionante do que a mínima ligeiramente negativa é a temperatura registada a esta hora ser de apenas *5,8ºC*. Se as nuvens altas não derem tréguas a máxima nem aos 8ºC deve chegar.


----------



## Microburst (6 Jan 2021 às 12:33)

12h30: 4,1ºC pelo Feijó neste momento, sensação térmica 0,7ºC, 80% de humidade e pressão nos 1011hpa.

Céu nublado por nuvens médias/altas.


----------



## Gilmet (6 Jan 2021 às 12:41)

Fantásticas fotos, malta! 

Por aqui ainda *7.3ºC*.  Uma maravilha, apesar de já ter ido aos 8.1ºC.

De referir que, nesta zona, máximas abaixo dos 9ºC são raríssimas, em grande parte por ficar numa zona que já não é benzida pelos nevoeiros que por vezes aprisionam baixos valores de temperatura durante todo o dia, na bacia do Tejo. À excepção do 29/01/2006, e de mais um par de dias depois disso, não me recordo de tal ter acontecido.


----------



## dvieira (6 Jan 2021 às 12:54)

Neste momento céu nublado em especial por nuvens altas com 3.6 ºC e 55% HR.


----------



## jonas_87 (6 Jan 2021 às 13:00)

Boas

6,6 graus por aqui com vento moderado e rajadas...cortante.

Posso dizer que nunca tinha visto a vertente do vale do pisão com gelo desde do topo à base.
Em 8 anos que levo disto das inversões neste vale, posso dizer que é muito raro.
Resultou numa foto porreira.


----------



## AnDré (6 Jan 2021 às 13:03)

Duarte Sousa disse:


> Uma fotografia tirada por uma amiga minha esta manhã.
> 
> Lezíria de Loures toda de branco, fantástico
> 
> ...



Na subida para o túnel do Grilo, o cenário era exatamente esse.


----------



## criz0r (6 Jan 2021 às 13:15)

Ricardo Carvalho disse:


> Bom dia pessoal,
> 
> Está frescote   Só para ficar registado que são *11.50h * e ainda estão* 5.5ºc* em Azeitão , muito provavelmente dos dias mais frios dos últimos anos por cá  Em casa tive mínima de* -0.8ºc*, um pouco mais a baixo o vizinho @vortex registou* -1.7ºc* , contudo o "congelador" cá do sítio não é lá  Tal como tinha dito deixei o sensor num local de forte inversão , e hoje lá fui hoje ver o que o Auriol tinha registado no Alambre , e voilá! Aquilo é mesmo potente, miníma de *-5.8ºc*  medidos a cerca de 1 metro do solo , ficam umas fotos "fresquinhas" da coisa
> 
> ...



Surreal. Sempre fiquei com a pulga atrás da orelha relativamente a essa zona e lá está, registo incrivel Ricardo, parabéns .

Por aqui, mínima de 3.2ºC sem registo de geada ou gelo, muito por culpa do vento que se manteve fraco/moderado.


----------



## david 6 (6 Jan 2021 às 13:18)

tive minima de *-4.5ºC*, nascer do sol estava assim (já coloco mais fotos daqui nada):


----------



## guisilva5000 (6 Jan 2021 às 14:14)

Mínima de *-1,6ºC*, descida durante a noite foi muito lenta. Não deixa de passar o recorde de 2017, por isso é de facto novo absoluto por aqui.

Boas fotos de todos! 

Dia 10 possivelmente mais um potencial para novo recorde


----------



## remember (6 Jan 2021 às 14:14)

Duarte Sousa disse:


> Uma fotografia tirada por uma amiga minha esta manhã.
> 
> Lezíria de Loures toda de branco, fantástico
> 
> ...


O Trancão é que estava, que paisagem... O rio com uma cor acastanhada e tudo ao lado branco, brutal, pena não ter tirado uma foto!

Odivelas toda branca sempre nos 0°C em toda a extensão do IC17, por estranho que pareça Serra da Silveira=>Belas/Idanha sempre a marcar 1/1.5°C. O escampado em Idanha todo branco, mais uma vez todo branco e a deitar fumo... Várias pessoas a tirar fotos. A temperatura deve ter sido de malucos, ontem perto das 20h já marcava isso...

Reparei que a temperatura esteve sempre a descer até uma certa hora e depois começou a recuperar muito mais rápido que ontem.

Dados de hoje de manhã lá por casa:









Enviado do meu POT-LX1 através do Tapatalk


----------



## StormRic (6 Jan 2021 às 14:28)

Boa tarde

Fantásticas fotos aqui publicadas por toda a RLC!
Sem dúvida o dia mais frio deste inverno, duma forma geral.

*-3,6ºC* na Bemposta/Bucelas, a mínima mais baixa deste inverno (anterior foi -2,8ºC em 27 de Dezembro); subiu até *8,9ºC* cerca das 13h mas já começou a descer;
*1,7ºC* em Parque Santa Iria (Alt.137 m, acima do vale de Loures/Vialonga), máxima presentemente de *6,3ºC* !
*1,8ºC* em Meteo Santa Iria, *7,7ºC* agora;
A estação da Escola só voltou a ser ligada às 9h da manhã, já a temperatura ia em *2,6ºC*, agora marca *6,8ºC*. 
*2,7ºC* perto da Estação C.F.,* 7,6ºC* agora.


----------



## david 6 (6 Jan 2021 às 14:29)




----------



## João Pedro (6 Jan 2021 às 14:32)

Boas!

Belos registos @Ricardo Carvalho @Duarte Sousa @david 6  e @jonas_87 
Eu, infelizmente, desta vez não me consegui convencer a sair da cama...  Mas deve ter estado bonito por cá também  Aqui na rua os carros estavam bem cobertos de geada, e no quintal a água gelou num balde 

A estação local registou uma mínima de 0,1 ºC. Neste momento registam-se apenas uns frescos 6,6 ºC, bom para uma caminhada!


----------



## dvieira (6 Jan 2021 às 14:40)

Neste momento estão 6.3 °C e 46 % HR. A temperatura um pouco mais elevada em relação a ontem e também mais vento. É impressão minha ou pelo o radar está uma pequena célula perto de Peniche ?


----------



## MSantos (6 Jan 2021 às 14:50)

MSantos disse:


> Boas!
> 
> Mais impressionante do que a mínima ligeiramente negativa é a temperatura registada a esta hora ser de apenas *5,8ºC*. Se as nuvens altas não derem tréguas a máxima nem aos 8ºC deve chegar.




Por volta das 13h o Sol conseguiu "furar" a nebulosidade e com isso a temperatura subiu, a máxima abaixo dos 10ºC já deverá estar feita e foi de *9,4ºC*.

Por agora 8,7ºC com algumas nuvens altas.


----------



## Northern Lights (6 Jan 2021 às 15:06)

Máxima de apenas 8,3 ºC.
Não me lembro de ver uma máxima tão baixa. Pelo menos nos 2 anos e meio que tenho de registos.

Agora sigo com 7,9  ºC.


----------



## VimDePantufas (6 Jan 2021 às 15:18)

Está muito frio, por aqui 6,9º C .


----------



## david 6 (6 Jan 2021 às 15:27)

por aqui temperatura também não sobe, 8.4ºC


----------



## VimDePantufas (6 Jan 2021 às 15:29)

Aqui já desce, 6,7 º C


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (6 Jan 2021 às 15:32)

criz0r disse:


> Surreal. Sempre fiquei com a pulga atrás da orelha relativamente a essa zona e lá está, registo incrivel Ricardo, parabéns .



É verdade Rúben , zona com muito potencial , tal como um local ali na  zona de Picheleiros , o Vale Ribeira da Ajuda , inclusive já falamos dele aqui no fórum , em que o membro @jonas_87 falou de um estudo que foi feito acerca do mesmo pela Prof. Dra. Maria João Alcoforado   https://www.meteopt.com/forum/topic...r-inversao-termica.7909/pagina-26#post-759646

---------------------------------

Por agora temos uns atuais *8.6ºc* , mas já com a presença de vento que provoca um windchill daqueles *(6.1ºc )*  Fica mais uns registos desta manhã 

*O vidro do carro antes de sair de casa *




Frost  in the Arrábida Natural Park, January 2021 by Ricardo Carvalho, no Flickr




Frost  in the Arrábida Natural Park, January 2021 by Ricardo Carvalho, no Flickr




Frost  in the Arrábida Natural Park, January 2021 by Ricardo Carvalho, no Flickr




Frost  in the Arrábida Natural Park, January 2021 by Ricardo Carvalho, no Flickr




Frost in the Arrábida Natural Park, January 2021 by Ricardo Carvalho, no Flickr




Frost  in the Arrábida Natural Park, January 2021 by Ricardo Carvalho, no Flickr




Frost  in the Arrábida Natural Park, January 2021 by Ricardo Carvalho, no Flickr




Frost  in the Arrábida Natural Park, January 2021 by Ricardo Carvalho, no Flickr

Obrigado também para ti @João Pedro


----------



## Thomar (6 Jan 2021 às 15:37)

Belos registos @Ricardo Carvalho ! Fresquinho hoje...


----------



## Tufao André (6 Jan 2021 às 15:39)

O céu já se encontra totalmente tapado por núvens médias e altas, o vento de NE sopra mais intenso por vezes e a temperatura pouco sobe!

Ainda estão *7ºC* e windchill de 3ºC provocado pelo vento!    Por este andar não deve subir muito mais que isto... 
Ao menos esta noite já não será tão fria!


----------



## AnDré (6 Jan 2021 às 15:43)

Gago Coutinho, às 14h com 5,6ºC e vento moderado de NE.
Mesmo o Geofísico estava com 6,2ºC a essa hora.


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (6 Jan 2021 às 15:47)

Thomar disse:


> Belos registos @Ricardo Carvalho ! Fresquinho hoje...



Obrigado vizinho  Hoje foi sem dúvida daquelas manhãs de frio muito pouco comuns de termos por cá, mas dia 9/10 em princípio teremos potencial idêntico  Só falta mesmo a cereja no topo do bolo para Sábado  Parabéns a todos pessoal, registos simplesmente maravilhosos , e corajosos, apenas dignos de meteoloucos! Penso algumas vezes quando estou a fazer registos deste género e alguém passa e fica a olhar para mim do tipo, o que é que aquele maluco anda aqui a fotografar com um "briol" destes


----------



## TiagoLC (6 Jan 2021 às 15:48)

dvieira disse:


> É impressão minha ou pelo o radar está uma pequena célula perto de Peniche ?


Ruído do radar apenas.


----------



## Thomar (6 Jan 2021 às 16:02)

Aqui por Cabanas, na minha casa, o sensor lá fora marca uns _escaldantes_ *+7,1ºC*, nos últimos dias por esta hora tenho pelo menos +2ºC.


----------



## Thomar (6 Jan 2021 às 16:18)

Thomar disse:


> Aqui por Cabanas, na minha casa, o sensor lá fora marca uns _escaldantes_ *+7,1ºC*, nos últimos dias por esta hora tenho pelo menos +2ºC.



Como sempre em situações de inversões térmicas a temperatura desce muito rápido por aqui até cerca das 20H, porque estou perto da serra da arrábida,






a temperatura está em queda por aqui , registo apenas *+5,9ºC* em quanto para os lados de Azeitão a temperatura ronda os* +8ºC. *Daqui a umas horas já será diferente, as temperaturas equivalem-se ou fica mais fresco em Azeitão do que por aqui.


----------



## Thomar (6 Jan 2021 às 16:31)

Não fosse a nebulosidade que vai entrar esta noite por aqui, e ia ter uma mínima épica, agora 16h30m, *apenas +5,6ºC!*


----------



## jonas_87 (6 Jan 2021 às 16:55)

Ricardo Carvalho disse:


> Parabéns a todos pessoal, registos simplesmente maravilhosos , e corajosos, apenas dignos de meteoloucos! Penso algumas vezes quando estou a fazer registos deste género e alguém passa e fica a olhar para mim do tipo, o que é que aquele maluco anda aqui a fotografar com um "briol" destes



Por acaso penso no mesmo, ainda hoje tive que andar uns 100 metros na estrada do Pisão com 3 negativos e carros a passarem por mim e olharem. É graças estas maluquices que conseguimos registos fotográficos e registos de temperaturas pouco comuns. Ha dois dias atrás molhei os pés numa poça semi congelada e posso dizer que cheguei a casa sem sentir os pés.
Desculpem o offtopic mas detrás de fotos e registos há muita peripécia que muito pessoal nem imagina 
________

8,0 graus  de máxima ,que épico!


----------



## david 6 (6 Jan 2021 às 16:57)

aqui também já foi feita a máxima do dia que foi 8.9ºC, ou seja minima -4.5ºC, maxima 8.9ºC, belo dia, actual 7.4ºC


----------



## Thomar (6 Jan 2021 às 17:06)

Não sei se já repararam, mas pela capital o tempo tem estado fresquinho, já imagino, os meus amigos de Lisboa a dizer, que com este frio que não há aquecimento global...


----------



## david 6 (6 Jan 2021 às 17:08)

Thomar disse:


> Não sei se já repararam, mas pela capital o tempo tem estado fresquinho, já imagino, os meus amigos de Lisboa a dizer, que com este frio que não há aquecimento global...




é, infelizmente essa é a mentalidade de muito pessoal, já vejo aqui pessoas a reclamar a pedir que venha é calor calor


----------



## Thomar (6 Jan 2021 às 17:13)

david 6 disse:


> é, infelizmente essa é a mentalidade de muito pessoal, já vejo aqui pessoas a reclamar a pedir que venha é calor calor



Então se a gente ouvir a rádio comercial (por exemplo), o tempo em Portugal continental deveria ser de umas ilhas tropicais  sempre com mínimas tropicais e máximas tropicais, santa paciencia!.....


----------



## jfo (6 Jan 2021 às 17:16)

Thomar disse:


> Então se a gente ouvir a rádio comercial (por exemplo), o tempo em Portugal continental deveria ser de umas ilhas tropicais  sempre com mínimas tropicais e máximas tropicais, santa paciencia!.....



Sendo assim, a malta da Rádio Comercial podia emigrar para o Brasil.


----------



## ZéCa (6 Jan 2021 às 18:15)

Dia frio!
Em coina, às 08:48h, marcava 0,3ºC.
No Barreiro, manhã às 11:36h, 5,6ºC. De tarde, às 15:06h, 8,5ºC. Temperatura hoje não passou dos 9,5ºC.
Neste momento no Seixal marca 6,9ºC.


----------



## Edward (6 Jan 2021 às 18:23)

Boa tarde.
Madrugada e manhã que há muito não se viam, pelo menos desde janeiro de 2017 

Pouco depois das oito horas ainda -2°C segundo o termómetro do carro. E à mesma hora, e mesmo depois de uns bons minutos ao sol, ainda mantinha o gelo por todo o lado. Geada muito forte. E também pude reparar em algumas poças de água congeladas na rua.

Uma pena que a estação do IPMA em Torres Vedras / Dois Portos não esteja activa, com certeza teria registado uma mínima bem interessante hoje.


----------



## Thomar (6 Jan 2021 às 18:25)

Por aqui a temperatura a estabiliza nos +5,9 e deverá grande alteração só me resta esperar.


ZéCa disse:


> Dia frio!
> Em coina, às 08:48h, marcava 0,3ºC.
> No Barreiro, manhã às 11:36h, 5,6ºC. De tarde, às 15:06h, 8,5ºC. Temperatura hoje não passou dos 9,5ºC.
> Neste momento no Seixal marca 6,9ºC.


Em coina, às 08:48h, marcava 0,3ºC. Só!!!!
 Pela minha experiência ali da zona em Coina temperatura mínima deve ter sido no mínimo aos -2-ºC, e ali na zona do nó da A33 deve ter chegado aos -3ºC.


----------



## Thomar (6 Jan 2021 às 18:26)

Por aqui a temperatura a estabiliza nos +5,9 e deverá grande alteração só me resta esperar.


ZéCa disse:


> Dia frio!
> Em coina, às 08:48h, marcava 0,3ºC.
> No Barreiro, manhã às 11:36h, 5,6ºC. De tarde, às 15:06h, 8,5ºC. Temperatura hoje não passou dos 9,5ºC.
> Neste momento no Seixal marca 6,9ºC.


Em coina, às 08:48h, marcava 0,3ºC. *Só!!!!*
Pela minha experiência ali da zona em Coina temperatura mínima deve ter sido no mínimo aos -2-ºC, e ali na zona do nó da A33 deve ter chegado aos -3ºC.


----------



## Northern Lights (6 Jan 2021 às 18:31)

Céu nublado com 7,1°C. 


Enviado do meu HD1903 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Thomar (6 Jan 2021 às 18:40)

Já só tenho *+ 4,4ºC*, estou estupefacto!


----------



## Edward (6 Jan 2021 às 18:42)

Pela tarde, a nebulosidade foi marcando presença cada vez maior.

Registo ainda na costa para mar calmo, por contraste com as semanas anteriores.

Esta tarde, pela praia de Porto Novo:


----------



## dvieira (6 Jan 2021 às 18:54)

Neste momento estou com 3.1 ºC e 55% HR. Espero hoje uma noite um pouco menos fria em relação a ontem mas vamos ver. Entretanto nesta última saída do ECMWF a dar alguma esperança de ver alguns farrapos de neve.


----------



## meko60 (6 Jan 2021 às 18:59)

Por agora a temperatura está em 7,5ºC.
Extremos do dia:
Mínima; 2,7ºC
Máxima; 7,9ºC


----------



## jonas_87 (6 Jan 2021 às 19:23)

Mais 5 fotos de hoje.




Mítico sinal de trânsito no Pisão com gotas congeladas, é sempre uma boa forma de avaliar a inversão por lá.












Todas as árvores com gelo, fiquei parvo.


----------



## david 6 (6 Jan 2021 às 19:39)

4.4ºC, hoje com nebulosidade a descida deve ser mais lenta


----------



## Northern Lights (6 Jan 2021 às 19:42)

6,6 ºC. 
Frio cortante na rua!


----------



## Luís Manuel (6 Jan 2021 às 19:42)

Boas,

Hoje no Bombarral ás 08:00 estavam -4 junto ao Continente....


----------



## Thomar (6 Jan 2021 às 20:01)

Boas pessoal, são quase 20h e a temperatura está mais baixa do que o habitual. Por agora o termómetro vai marcando apenas *+4,1ºC. *Está frio..,**


----------



## RStorm (6 Jan 2021 às 20:17)

Boa Noite

O tempo prossegue gélido, com temperaturas muito baixas e algum vento cortante a acompanhar  Hoje atingi a temperatura mais baixa da minha estação e foi negativa, *-0,9ºC  *Posso estar a ter memória curta, mas já foi há uns bons anos que vi uma temperatura negativa por estas bandas e foi num termostato de um carro, isto tudo apesar desta zona ser propicia a inversões. 
Gelo q.b. em cima do carros e noutras superfícies, no entanto não tenho presenciado geada pois saio de casa ainda de noite, mas certamente que também haverá em doses industrias  

Nestes últimos dias, o céu tem alternado entre períodos soalheiros e períodos mais cinzentos e nublados, como o caso de hoje e segunda-feira, dia em que ainda ocorreram alguns aguaceiros esporádicos e dispersos.  
O vento tem predominado do quadrante N em geral fraco, sendo nulo durante a madrugada.   

O briol promete continuar a marcar território nos próximos tempos, mas no que toca a instabilidade ainda é tudo uma incógnita e os modelos andam às aranhas. Pode haver algumas surpresas em locais poucos habituais mas sem certezas  Cá espero e rezo para ver o fórum repleto de magnificas fotos do elemento branco, coisa que aqui vai ser uma miragem como é óbvio  

Segunda: *4,0ºC / 13,6ºC *
Terça: *2,2ºC / 9,8ºC *
Quarta: *-0,9ºC / 8,2ºC *

T. Atual: *6,0ºC *
HR: 62% 
Vento: N / 9,7 Km/h


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (6 Jan 2021 às 20:37)

Boa noite,
Bem, isto hoje foi duro, hein? A temperatura mínima não foi tão baixo quanto eu esperava devido ao aumento súbito do vento durante a madrugada, mas o dia foi incrivelmente frio. A temperatura máxima, mais uma vez, foi inferior a 10°C. Dois dias consecutivos sem ultrapassar os 10°C é raro por estas bandas... 
Isto, aliado ao vento moderado, provocou uma sensação térmica gélida. E ainda sem contar com a quase inexistência do sol ao longo do dia, pois todo o céu estava coberto com nuvens associadas à depressão Filomena. Aliás, por momento o tempo até parecia um daqueles "ambientes de neve" - bastante gélidos e por vezes com as nuvens algo "amareladas", como os meus avós contavam. 

*Charneca de Caparica*
Máx: 7,6°C
Mín: 1,1°C 

Agora estão 7,3°C, céu nublado e vento de leste. Parece que a máxima tem sido registado agora...


----------



## ZéCa (6 Jan 2021 às 20:43)

Boa noite!
Neste momento 6,6ºC.


----------



## Thomar (6 Jan 2021 às 20:53)

Thomar disse:


> Boas pessoal, são quase 20h e a temperatura está mais baixa do que o habitual. Por agora o termómetro vai marcando apenas *+4,1ºC. *Está frio..,**



Devagar, devagarinho, a temperatura por aqui está nos *+3,9ºC*, está estável e até ás *23h* não deve sofrer grande alteração.
Estou com alguma espectativa em relação à nebulosidade e possível precipitação na região sul que poderá hipotecar uma mínima abaixo de zero graus por aqui.


----------



## Gilmet (6 Jan 2021 às 20:58)

Boa noite,

Extremos de hoje, pelo Cacém de cima: *3.9ºC* / *8.6ºC*.
Verificando os meus registos de Mira-Sintra, desde 11/01/2006, este foi o 2º dia com a máxima mais baixa, apenas superado pelo dia 29/01/2006. O 3º dia com máxima mais baixa foi 28/01/2007, com 9ºC. Um dia interessante o de hoje, potencialmente o primeiro de muitos dias interessantes. 

Por agora, 6.8ºC e céu muito nublado. Vento fraco a moderado. A descida de hoje não deverá ser tão grande.


----------



## DaniFR (6 Jan 2021 às 20:59)

Por Coimbra já estamos nos negativos


----------



## João Pedro (6 Jan 2021 às 21:50)

Boas,
A seguir ao almoço dei um saltinho até aos arrozais para desentorpecer as pernas e "martirizar-me" um bocadinho com o frio que se fazia sentir... 
Estava um ambiente soturno, um "ambiente de neve" como muito bem referiu o @"Charneca" Mundial .

Duas fotos de Montejunto... ficará pintadinha de branco no sábado? 





Aqui com um mega-bando de íbis-pretas a passar





Máxima baixa, 7,8 ºC apenas. 4,7 ºC agora.


----------



## dvieira (6 Jan 2021 às 21:59)

Neste momento 0.8 ºC e 60% HR. Já começa haver gelo nos carros. A atualização da previsão do IPMA a 10 dias por concelho penso estar um pouco atrasada normalmente penso que era pelas 21h30.


----------



## DaniFR (6 Jan 2021 às 22:06)

João Branco disse:


> Bom dia, mínima de *-6.9C  *no sensor interno do meu Auriol a cerca de meio metro do solo em Coimbra-São Romão.


Incrível!!  
Essa zona é uma autêntica arca congeladora. O sol aí põe-se muito cedo, o que ajuda no arrefecimento rápido.


----------



## cactus (6 Jan 2021 às 22:11)

Neste momento aqui marca 5ºC , de manha por volta das 6Hquando fui para o trabalho , a temperatura variou na cidade ente os 0ªC e -1ºC , vamos ver logo de manhã se será mais baixa :


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (6 Jan 2021 às 22:19)

Boa noite pessoal, 

Máxima de apenas 9.1°c, a mais baixa que já registei desde que faço registos! O último recorde pertencia ao dia 31 de Dezembro de 2019 com um registo de 10.2°c! Contudo nesse dia a sinóptica era completamente diferente da atual, no topo da Serra registei cerca de 17°c, só que Azeitão esteve debaixo de nevoeiro cerrado o dia inteiro e temperatura não conseguiu subir  Fica a carta , e uma foto desse dia .












Agora estão 4.3°c, apesar de hoje aparentemente não ir descer tanto, amanhã teremos mais uma geada valente! Não existe praga que sobreviva a tanto frio/geada  Sem dúvida uma valente tareia de frio como há muito não tínhamos, e ainda a procissão vai no adro .


----------



## ZéCa (6 Jan 2021 às 22:20)

Por agora vai descendo. 5,2ºC. Humidade 70%.


----------



## Mammatus (6 Jan 2021 às 22:28)

Boa noite, 

Máxima de *8.1ºC*!

À excepção daquele mítico 29/01/2006 não me recordo de uma temperatura máxima tão baixa! Foi registada após as 16h.
De notar que ao meio dia estavam apenas 4.5ºC.

Mínima de *1.4ºC*.

O tempo nublado e o vento, que marcou presença durante todo dia, agravou ainda mais a sensação de frio.






Palhais registou *7.7ºC* de máxima, a mínima foi de *-0.5ºC*.






Sigo com 5.7ºC, céu limpo, vento fraco a moderado de ENE. 
Palhais, 4.5ºC.


----------



## almeida96 (6 Jan 2021 às 23:13)

Um dia interessante: a mínima não foi nada de especial novamente, mas a máxima foi excecionalmente baixa . Os dados são de Albarraque, perto da Tabaqueira e a cotas mais baixas. Aqui pelo planalto a mínima foi decerto mais alta 

Máx: *7,6 ºC*
Mín: *1,9 ºC
*
Por agora *6ºC*. Está a custar a descer...


----------



## jonas_87 (6 Jan 2021 às 23:23)

João Branco disse:


> Bom dia, mínima de *-6.9C  *no sensor interno do meu Auriol a cerca de meio metro do solo em Coimbra-São Romão.



Belos registos,  a primeira e terceira foto fazem me lembrar algumas inversões de ha uns anos atrás em que presenciei/estudei que eram como essas, ou seja os terrenos  tinham esses canaviais e as canas funcionavam como barreira natural/aprisionamento de ar frio, potenciando a inversão.Muito interessante mesmo o peso que isso tem na inversão local.
___

6,2 graus e vento


----------



## srr (6 Jan 2021 às 23:46)

-1.6 Abrantes - Alvega as 23h00


----------



## jamestorm (7 Jan 2021 às 00:45)

hoje claramente não está para descer tanto por aqui, ha uma ligeira brisa e tudo... 3ºC por agora.


----------



## criz0r (7 Jan 2021 às 00:58)

6.9°C com rajadas médias de 30km/h. Não deverá descer tanto quanto ontem. 

Enviado do meu POT-LX1 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Tufao André (7 Jan 2021 às 01:31)

O dia fica marcado por extremos bem interessantes e raros por estas bandas: 
*0°C* / *7,5°C* 

A noite segue menos fria, algo ventosa e com mais nebulosidade! 
A temperatura está estabilizada nos *6°C *à várias horas, embora o vento seja algo cortante...


----------



## david 6 (7 Jan 2021 às 02:35)

está calor hoje, 3.3ºC, encoberto e uma brisa


----------



## jamestorm (7 Jan 2021 às 02:53)

claramente hoje não é dia pra grandes marcas, temperatura a subir a esta hora para os 4ºC, nebulosidade a entrar.


----------



## remember (7 Jan 2021 às 04:51)

Bom dia,

Humidade baixa e temperatura a oscilar muito pouco, ao contrário dos outros dias, penso que a mínima já foi atingida... 

Enviado do meu POT-LX1 através do Tapatalk


----------



## ZéCa (7 Jan 2021 às 06:31)

Bom dia!
Manhã menos fria. Algum vento e céu nublado. 6,2ºC. Humidade 63%.


----------



## Toby (7 Jan 2021 às 06:46)

Thomar disse:


> Como sempre em situações de inversões térmicas a temperatura desce muito rápido por aqui até cerca das 20H, porque estou perto da serra da arrábida,
> 
> 
> 
> ...



No meu projecto de mapa da estação meteorológica, tem a topografia com a possibilidade de medir distâncias.
Há um problema com alguns nomes de ruas, mas isso não é o mais importante.






*PS: O idioma será configurável *


----------



## Toby (7 Jan 2021 às 06:51)

Bom dia,

Noite mais quente


----------



## srr (7 Jan 2021 às 08:34)

Boas,

Hoje parece verão, mais 7 graus que ontem as 08h00.


----------



## Northern Lights (7 Jan 2021 às 08:51)

Mínima bem mais alta do que nos dias anteriores. 6,5 •C. Quase a máxima de ontem  Agora sigo com 7 °C.

Enviado do meu HD1903 através do Tapatalk


----------



## jonas_87 (7 Jan 2021 às 09:03)

7,1 graus

Olhando para semana atenção dias 12/13 as mínimas poderão ser ainda mais baixas, que evento incrível...

Lisboa com mínima de 0 graus.


----------



## Geopower (7 Jan 2021 às 09:37)

Manhã menos fria que ontem.
Céu muito nublado. Vento fraco de NE.

Panorâmica  a W-NW a partir da Ponte 25 de Abril com céu limpo a NW:


----------



## dvieira (7 Jan 2021 às 09:52)

Hoje a mìnima foi mais alta de -0.7 °C e apenas atingida perto das 08h da manhã. Quase toda a noite um pouco acima de 0 a temperatura. Quanto a neve já quase perdi as esperanças estas últimas saídas desiludiram-me bastante. A minha única esperança é que o IPMA nesta última actualização prevê prevê precipitação para Mação e para por exemplo Ferreira do Zêzere e  que essas células possam chegar um pouco mais a oeste. Eu diria que se nada mudar até á Run do ECMWF do 12h posso atirar a toalha ao chão.


----------



## Gilmet (7 Jan 2021 às 09:58)

Bom dia,

Mínima altíssima por aqui, com *6.3ºC*. O céu muito nublado / encoberto, e o vento, não permitiram maior descida.

De momento sigo já com 8.5ºC (prestes a bater a máxima de ontem) e o Sol ainda não brilha.


----------



## Pedro1993 (7 Jan 2021 às 10:17)

Bom dia

Esta manhã, de hoje fugiu á regra dos dias anteriores, pois não houve presença de geada, e o sol já brilha.

mínima: 2.1ºC


----------



## MSantos (7 Jan 2021 às 12:17)

Boas!

Hoje sem geada de madrugada aqui na Azambuja, devido ao vento e a alguma nebulosidade a temperatura não desceu tanto como nos dias anteriores. A mínima foram uns "quentes" 3.9ºC.


----------



## Northern Lights (7 Jan 2021 às 12:21)

Sigo com 9,1 ºC.
A minima foi "elevada", mas a máxima promete ser da mesma ordem de dias anteriores.


----------



## VimDePantufas (7 Jan 2021 às 12:54)

Hoje não sinto tanto frio, pelo menos neste momento, espero que no sábabado possa sentir mais


----------



## guisilva5000 (7 Jan 2021 às 16:36)

De facto a mínima saltou e bem, *4,8ºC*. 

Dia bom de sol mas já nebulado.


----------



## Tufao André (7 Jan 2021 às 17:06)

Boa tarde!

Mínima bem mais alta hoje, não baixou dos 6ºC com o vento e a nebulosidade. 
Durante a tarde ainda chegou aos 11ºC de máxima, mas já em descida. *9ºC* com vento fraco a moderado de NE*.
*
Um dia de sol, no entanto a ficar nublado por núvens altas novamente!


----------



## remember (7 Jan 2021 às 17:08)

Boas,

Já não posso ouvir falar em frio, só me apetece dizer asneiras

Chuva que é bom nem vê-la, é frio até mais não, escusado será dizer que a temperatura dentro de casa oscila entre os 9°C e os 12°C no máximo...  Mínima de 6.3°C esta noite. 

Enviado do meu POT-LX1 através do Tapatalk


----------



## RStorm (7 Jan 2021 às 17:28)

Boa Tarde

Mais um dia frio, mas notou-se que esteve mais "quente" do que os últimos dias, devido aos efeitos da depressão Filomena.
O céu apresentou-se muito nublado, limpando gradualmente a partir do final da manhã e dando lugar a uma tarde soalheira, voltando novamente a encobrir agora no final do dia.
O vento tem soprado fraco a moderado do quadrante N/NE, factor que aliado à nebulosidade impediu a inversão e formação de gelo durante a madrugada.  

Aproveitei o sol da tarde para dar uma volta pelos campos e fiquei impressionado com a quantidade de erva queimada que por ai abunda devido às geadas  Havia campos tão "amarelados" que fazia lembrar o verão 

Mínima: *2,3ºC *
Máxima: *11,7ºC *

T. Atual: *8,9ºC *
HR: 46% 
Vento: NE / 3,2 Km/h


----------



## Gilmet (7 Jan 2021 às 17:45)

Boa tarde,

Extremos de hoje, pelo Cacém de cima: *6.3ºC* / *10.7ºC*.

De momento, 8.4ºC, em descida.


----------



## meko60 (7 Jan 2021 às 19:20)

Boa noite.
Hoje esteve um pouco melhor no que respeita a temperaturas.O vento cauasa um certo desconforto térmico,sopra moderado de NE.
Mínima:6,4ºC
Máxima:10,2ºC


----------



## ZéCa (7 Jan 2021 às 20:33)

Boa noite!
A temperatura hoje não passou dos 11,8ºC. De momento vai com 7,1ºC. Humidade 58%.


----------



## dvieira (7 Jan 2021 às 21:50)

A temperatura já esteve em 1,1 ºC á cerca de 1 hora atrás mas subiu não sei qual o motivo talvez vento ou nebulosidade. Agora estou com  2,3 ºC e 58% HR.


----------



## João Pedro (7 Jan 2021 às 21:53)

Boa noite,

Dia bastante "normal" hoje, ligeiramente mais quente do que ontem com a máxima a atingir 11,8 ºC. A mínima foi de 3,6 ºC e agora estão 5,5 ºC.


----------



## ZéCa (7 Jan 2021 às 22:25)

A baixar muito lentamente. 6,2ºC.


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (7 Jan 2021 às 22:55)

Boa noite,
Por aqui a depressão Filomena trouxe um pouco de ar mais "quente". A temperatura mínima foi bem mais alta, tendo sido de uns "agradáveis" 6,0ºC e a máxima finalmente ultrapassou os 10ºC, como seria o normal. Chuva é que nem vê-la...  Ainda esteve céu nublado ao início da manhã, mas as nuvens rapidamente foram-se embora e o céu ficou limpo o resto do dia. 
Hoje, devido à nebulosidade e ao vento de leste, não houve nem geada nem orvalho. 

*Charneca de Caparica*
Máx: 11,0ºC
Mín: 6,0ºC 

Agora estão 6,5ºC e céu limpo. A temperatura esta noite está a descer bem mais rapidamente que na noite anterior e há a possibilidade de a mínima ser batida, ainda antes da meia-noite. Logo se vê!


----------



## criz0r (7 Jan 2021 às 23:11)

Boa noite,

7.4°C a descer lentamente. Rajadas médias na casa dos 25km/h e windchill de 5.2°C.


Enviado do meu POT-LX1 através do Tapatalk


----------



## MSantos (7 Jan 2021 às 23:39)

*Seguimento Especial FILOMENA (08-10 Jan 2021)*


----------



## remember (7 Jan 2021 às 23:46)

Boa noite,

O vento hoje está mais calmo, quase a atingir a mínima de 6.3°C.






Enviado do meu POT-LX1 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Tufao André (8 Jan 2021 às 00:00)

6°C e em descida lenta... Vento fraco a moderado de NE a dar um windchill de 3°C! 

Amanhã é esperado um dia mais frio e nublado que hoje, entre os 3°C e os 9°C. Veremos..


----------



## Mammatus (8 Jan 2021 às 00:01)

Boas,

O dia foi agradável quando comparado com a "porrada" de frio que tivemos ontem e também mais alegre, pois o sol marcou também presença, não obstante alguns períodos em que surgiu nebulosidade alta, esta associada à região depressionária Filomena. 
Máxima de *11.6ºC*.

A mínima foi mais elevada, *5.3ºC*, consequência do vento de ENE que soprou durante toda a madrugada, se por um lado atenuou a descida da temperatura no período nocturno, por outro acentuou e muito a sensação térmica. Acordei, era aí 5 da manhã, fui espreitar à janela... o vento até cortava, rapidamente voltei para o vale dos lençóis. 

Sigo com céu limpo, 5.9ºC, vento moderado de ENE.


Palhais *11.4ºC* / *4.2ºC*
Segue agora com 4.7ºC (mais umas décimas e a mínima seria batida).


----------



## jamestorm (8 Jan 2021 às 01:25)

3 ºC por agora, com potencial pra descer mais ...mas acho que menos de 0ºC não vai hoje.


----------



## StormRic (8 Jan 2021 às 03:52)

Ontem, *dia 7*, mínima de *5,2ºC* em Parque Santa Iria; máxima de *10,6ºC*. Vento bastante fixo em NE, com rajadas à volta dos 40 Km/h, produziu uma sensação de frio bastante desagradável.
*4,6ºC* já foi a mínima nesta madrugada, à 1h20.
Também esta madrugada, os cerca de 5ºC aqui na rua, pelas 2h30 com vento à volta dos 30 Km/h e rajadas superiores, criou um _windchill_ negativo na Kestrel de -0,4ºC. Não estava mesmo nada agradável... 

A situação sinóptica mostra a frente quente da "Filomena" bem encostada ao litoral africano. Pelo Algarve só se apanha uns chuviscos...


----------



## Toby (8 Jan 2021 às 05:18)

Bom dia a todos,











Sem hipótese de obter alguma neve (derretida).


----------



## ZéCa (8 Jan 2021 às 06:34)

Bom dia!
Neste momento 5,1ºC. Humidade 75%.


----------



## Northern Lights (8 Jan 2021 às 09:28)

Minima de 5,7 ºC.
Agora sigo com 6,5 ºC.


----------



## VimDePantufas (8 Jan 2021 às 09:57)

Bom dia,
A mínima hoje foi de 2,8º C, o céu está nublado, iremos verficar a evolução do tempo .


----------



## Tufao André (8 Jan 2021 às 10:02)

Bom dia! 

A mínima hoje ficou-se pelos 4°C, com algum vento e nebulosidade média/alta.

Vai subindo lentamente, *7°C *actuais! Vento fraco a moderado de NE e algum sol por entre as nuvens


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (8 Jan 2021 às 10:17)

Bom dia pessoal,

Por Azeitão mínima de *3.4ºc* , mas sem dúvida o dia mais desagradável desde o início deste evento de frio! Windchill de *1.8ºc* neste momento devido ao vento moderado predominante de NE , tudo seco que nem um carapau devido ao mesmo! 
Temperatura atual de *5.1ºc*


----------



## Geopower (8 Jan 2021 às 10:25)

Início de manhã com céu pouco nublado. Vento moderado de NE.
Panorâmica a NE a partir de Cacilhas:


----------



## jonas_87 (8 Jan 2021 às 10:40)

Boas,

7 graus e vento cortante.
Claramente que não estamos habituados a um evento assim tão prolongado e intenso.
Já perdi a conta ao número de vezes que as minimas foram inferiores a 5 graus.


----------



## SpiderVV (8 Jan 2021 às 11:01)

Boas pessoal, tendo em conta que está a começar a Filomena e a possibilidade de neve em alguns sítios, vamos tentar centralizar o seguimento no *tópico especial* por agora.

Obrigado!


----------



## ZéCa (10 Jan 2021 às 22:17)

A baixar! Neste momento 5,7ºC.


----------



## meko60 (10 Jan 2021 às 22:27)

Boa noite.
Continua o tempo fresco aqui por Almada Velha. Temperatura actual:7,7ºC e os extremos de hoje foram Máxima;10,4ºC, Minima;4,9ºC .


----------



## N_Fig (11 Jan 2021 às 00:49)

Como disse, a Figueira tinha batido já a mínima desta madrugada, chegou a descer aos 1,6 ºC (valor horário), depois veio a lestada e... já vai nos 6,4 ºC


----------



## david 6 (11 Jan 2021 às 03:59)

*-1.8ºC*


----------



## david 6 (11 Jan 2021 às 04:15)

*-2.4ºC*


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (11 Jan 2021 às 08:23)

Boas,
Por aqui a lestada foi quase constante ao longo do dia, não permitindo a formação de inversões térmicas fortes. Assim sendo, a temperatura de madrugada manteve-se quase constante nos 6 aos 6,5°C e só começou realmente a descer por volta das sete da manhã, quando a lestada parou. Tendo em conta que já nasceu o sol, a temperatura não deverá descer muito mais... 

Estão 5,3°C e céu limpo, com alguma névoa.


----------



## VimDePantufas (11 Jan 2021 às 09:10)

Bom dia,
Por aqui muito frio, uma mínima de -1,7º C, nesnte momento -1,2º C e céu limpinho .


----------



## Geopower (11 Jan 2021 às 09:51)

Bom dia.
Início de manhã com céu limpo e vento fraco de norte.
Panorâmica a Oeste/NW a partir de Cacilhas:


----------



## Gilmet (11 Jan 2021 às 11:27)

Bom dia,

Mínima de *3.9ºC*. 3º dia consecutivo com mínimas abaixo dos 4ºC.

Por agora, ainda 7.9ºC, apesar do céu praticamente limpo.


----------



## jonas_87 (11 Jan 2021 às 12:22)

Boas,

Minima de 3 graus,  sem geada. 

8,2 graus por aqui com vento moderado e rajadas.

Cascais segue com apenas 9,5 graus.
Que frio nao fosse esta zona a mais ventosa.


----------



## david 6 (11 Jan 2021 às 13:20)

minima de *-4.7ºC*, estou curioso com a próxima minima, supostamente ainda vai ser mais baixa, bater os -5?


----------



## StormRic (11 Jan 2021 às 14:44)

david 6 disse:


> minima de *-4.7ºC*, estou curioso com a próxima minima, supostamente ainda vai ser mais baixa, bater os -5?



Boa tarde
Estamos na dúvida, o registo horário das *8h* tinha* -4,3ºC* em *Coruche* e pode dizer-se que foi um dos pólos do frio esta madrugada na RLC:





Seiça registou *-5,3ºC* de mínima hoje.

Aqui em Parque Santa Iria, no cimo de um monte, sem qualquer inversão portanto, uns mornos *4,2ºC*.

*9,4ºC* agora, com vento entre 10 e 20 Km/h a rodar de NNE para ENE. Houve um pico de vento de 30 Km/h pelas 11h, com rajadas até 47 Km/h.


----------



## N_Fig (11 Jan 2021 às 15:05)

Ventania dos diabos esta madrugada, resultou na Figueira ter tido uma mínima bem amena, e acima de lugares como Faro...


----------



## Northern Lights (11 Jan 2021 às 15:19)

Hoje registei uma minima de 4,5ºC.
Máxima até agora de 10,5 ºC.
Por agora 10,1 ºC.


----------



## david 6 (11 Jan 2021 às 17:01)

StormRic disse:


> Boa tarde
> Estamos na dúvida, o registo horário das *8h* tinha* -4,3ºC* em *Coruche* e pode dizer-se que foi um dos pólos do frio esta madrugada na RLC:
> 
> 
> ...



penso que Coruche já deve ter ido aos -5ºC hoje, senão foi deve ter ficado lá encostado, dúvida em relação ao quê? eu estou confiante nos -5  

por aqui agora 11ºC a descer


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (11 Jan 2021 às 17:26)

Boa tarde pessoal, 

Por Azeitão mínima de 1.1ºc , já lhe perdi a conta ás mínimas abaixo de 2ºc por cá, desde a quebra do vórtice polar, algo muito pouco comum por cá, ainda mais tantos dias seguidos, a próxima madrugada tem potencial para provavelmente ser a noite mais fria do ano, vamos ver  Neste momento estão 10.4ºc , depois de uma máxima de 11.8ºc , tem sido de facto uma tareia daquelas


----------



## guisilva5000 (11 Jan 2021 às 17:26)

Mínima de *1,1ºC *por Belas. 

Dia de céu limpo!


----------



## ZéCa (11 Jan 2021 às 18:43)

Boa noite!
Hoje foi uma manhã bem fria! A temperatura mais baixa que apanhei foi junto às rotundas de Coina. Negativa, -1,4ºC.
Neste momento, 6,7ºC. Parece querer descer mais rapidamente em relação a ontem.
(Peço desculpa pela má qualidade de imagem.)


----------



## jonas_87 (11 Jan 2021 às 18:55)

0 graus ha momentos no ponto mais frio do concelho. incrível aquele local!!
Deixei lá o auriol para registar a mínima.


----------



## Luís Manuel (11 Jan 2021 às 19:53)

Boas,
Mais uma vez hoje ás 08:00 no Bombarral -3.5 junto ao Continente.


----------



## david 6 (11 Jan 2021 às 20:09)

*0.4ºC*


----------



## Jorge_scp (11 Jan 2021 às 20:11)

Comprei um sensor, neste momento marca - 0,4 na Maçã, em Sesimbra. É uma zona de moderada/forte inversão, embora haja locais no concelho com mais potencial. Amanhã estou a pensar ir fazer uns registos...


----------



## ZéCa (11 Jan 2021 às 20:35)

Temperatura em queda acentuada. Neste momento já faz 4,1ºC. Humidade 57%.


----------



## david 6 (11 Jan 2021 às 20:43)

*-0.4ºC*


----------



## jonas_87 (11 Jan 2021 às 20:44)

david 6 disse:


> *-0.4ºC*



Vais aos -6?


----------



## david 6 (11 Jan 2021 às 20:46)

jonas_87 disse:


> Vais aos -6?



era bom  mas não sei se chega a tanto, veremos, -5 estou bastante confiante


----------



## Toby (11 Jan 2021 às 20:55)

Boa noite


----------



## N_Fig (11 Jan 2021 às 21:19)

Tal como ontem, a estação do IPMA bateu a mínima da madrugada nas observações das 7, veremos se entretanto não se levanta vento e temperatura dispara...


----------



## Gilmet (11 Jan 2021 às 21:44)

Boa noite,

Extremos de hoje: *3.9ºC* / *10.1ºC*.

De momento sigo com 6.6ºC  e vento fraco. 

Deixei o meu sensor Auriol no mesmo local da semana passada, a ver o que regista amanhã de manhã. 
 Pelas 20:30, no vale da ribeira das Jardas, a temperatura era de 3ºC, com alguma geada já visível.


----------



## guisilva5000 (11 Jan 2021 às 21:54)

Mínima de *1,1ºC *por Belas.

Dia de céu limpo!


Gilmet disse:


> Boa noite,
> 
> Extremos de hoje: *3.9ºC* / *10.1ºC*.
> 
> ...


1,3ºC aqui 

Tens de levar o auriol a passear amanhã!


----------



## João Pedro (11 Jan 2021 às 21:56)

Boas noites,

Hoje, na viagem de regresso ao Porto, decidi fazer um "pequeno" desvio até ao Caramulo para ver a Estrela nevada. Boa visibilidade desde o topo da serra; penso que de todas as vezes que já lá estive esta terá sido uma das melhores. Muito frio e muito gelo ainda; na estrada, valetas e rochas. Só fui ao Cabeço da Neve, estavam 3 ºC e vento, pelo que a sensação térmica era bastante inferior. Já não arrisquei o Caramulinho... 






Belo pano de fundo sobre Tondela 





Via-se bem a Torre ainda completamente gelada




Para dar aqui uma nota de Litoral Centro, já que estas fotos foram obtidas no Interior Norte e Centro...

Hoje por Samora a mínima foi de 1,7 ºC, pelas 10h00 da manhã ainda havia geada nos vidros do carro


----------



## jamestorm (11 Jan 2021 às 21:59)

A esta hora já 1ºC aqui em Alenquer - Alto Concelho, com muita formação de geada. Fiz a A8 com temperaturas sempre entre os 4ºC e 2ºC
Amanha deve haver um amanhecer bem branco.


----------



## jamestorm (11 Jan 2021 às 22:01)

grandes fotos!! 


João Pedro disse:


> Boas noites,
> 
> Hoje, na viagem de regresso ao Porto, decidi fazer um "pequeno" desvio até ao Caramulo para ver a Estrela nevada. Boa visibilidade desde o topo da serra; penso que de todas as vezes que já lá estive esta terá sido uma das melhores. Muito frio e muito gelo ainda; na estrada, valetas e rochas. Só fui ao Cabeço da Neve, estavam 3 ºC e vento, pelo que a sensação térmica era bastante inferior. Já não arrisquei o Caramulinho...
> 
> ...


----------



## Mammatus (11 Jan 2021 às 22:02)

Boa noite,

Dia de céu limpo.
Extremos: *11.2ºC* / *3.5ºC*
Sigo com 5.9ºC e vento nulo


Em Palhais a história é outra, segue com uns impressionantes *1.3ºC*! Inversão térmica  em pleno.
Vento nulo

Impressionante a queda acentuada da temperatura após o ocaso


----------



## João Pedro (11 Jan 2021 às 22:04)

jamestorm disse:


> grandes fotos!!


Deviam estar no seguimento do Interior Norte e Centro...  Foi a força do hábito das últimas 3 semanas 
Obrigado James!


----------



## guisilva5000 (11 Jan 2021 às 22:06)

IPMA Coruche já com -1ºC... se não vai aos -6ºC hoje não sei


----------



## remember (11 Jan 2021 às 22:29)

Boas,

Finalmente de volta ao seguimento normal 

Isto dos seguimentos especiais fica uma confusão do catano 

Mínima de hoje 5.2°C, novamente a zona do IC17 em toda a extensão junto a Odivelas com 0.5°C!

Hoje, na volta apanhei ali uma zona depois da Serra Silveira a marcar 0.5°C, para a hora que era 20:15! 






Enviado do meu POT-LX1 através do Tapatalk


----------



## ZéCa (11 Jan 2021 às 22:31)

Ou muito me engano, ou esta, será a noite mais fria dos últimos dias. Temperatura sempre em queda. Agora vai com 2,9ºC. Humidade 63%.


----------



## jonas_87 (11 Jan 2021 às 22:38)

4,6 graus...amanhã  promete.
Quarta também há muito potencial pois o vento nos cumes será ainda mais fraco.


----------



## guisilva5000 (11 Jan 2021 às 22:56)

0,6ºC...

Muita humidade também! Tudo a congelar amanhã.


----------



## jonas_87 (11 Jan 2021 às 22:58)

Lá vai aldeia Seíça ter estragos nos contadores...segue nos -4 graus.


----------



## StormRic (11 Jan 2021 às 23:04)

guisilva5000 disse:


> IPMA Coruche já com -1ºC... se não vai aos -6ºC hoje não sei



Em queda livre: *-1,6ºC* às 22h.





Por esta zona (Santa Iria de Azóia/Póvoa de Santa Iria) temos temperaturas ridículas, para chegar a negativas ainda faltaria muito:
Escola: *7,1ºC* (já tinha descido aos 6,5ºC e 'tropeçou' não sei em quê, o vento mantém-se fraco < 8 Km/h e não mudou de rumo); a mínima de hoje foi *5,3ºC* e a máxima *11,2ºC*. Ao sol na Quinta da Piedade (junto á escola) estava um regalo à tardinha, vento em calma.
Parque Santa Iria: *6,3ºC* (aconteceu o mesmo, já tinha descido aos 5,4ºC); mínima *4,2ºC*, máxima *10,0ºC*. Vento anda à volta dos 10 Km/h.

Bem mais interessante é aqui não muito longe, no vale de Bucelas:
Bemposta:* -1,9ºC* (desde as 21h24 que já bateu a mínima de *-0,7ºC* da madrugada passada); a máxima hoje foi *11,8ºC*.

E só para não deixar os créditos da RLC por outras regiões, convém referir Seiça (Ourém, Santarém) que já vai descontrolada nos *-3,6ºC*. Mas ainda tem de continuar pois a mínima passada foi *-5,3ºC*. A máxima foi *13,8ºC* .


----------



## remember (11 Jan 2021 às 23:23)

O vento parou, já vai a descer...

Foto do amanhecer de hoje








Enviado do meu POT-LX1 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Tufao André (11 Jan 2021 às 23:31)

Noite de inversão hoje, céu limpo, vento fraco/nulo e muita humidade a fazer descer a temperatura para os *4°C *apenas a esta hora!!

Por este andar vai aos 0°C ou quem sabe mesmo aos negativos... -1°C talvez! 
Geada é certinha pela manhã


----------



## ZéCa (11 Jan 2021 às 23:32)

Em queda bruta! 2,1°C.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Enviado do meu SM-N960F através do Tapatalk


----------



## jonas_87 (11 Jan 2021 às 23:32)

Muito frio,  a estação de referência e assinalado a vermelho o sensor no vale,  grande mínima amanhã.


----------



## dvieira (11 Jan 2021 às 23:33)

Noite vai fria -0,1 ° C e 56 % HR. Locais no concelho com menor altitude já com valores mais baixos de temperatura como caso de Seiça no comentário acima devido á inversão térmica.


----------



## jamestorm (11 Jan 2021 às 23:53)

0ºC nesta altura..já muita geada no quintal e nos carros na rua.


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (11 Jan 2021 às 23:54)

Boa noite,
Hoje sim, temos boas condições para uma temperatura bem fria!
Depois de uma madrugada com bastante lestada e com pouca variação da temperatura e um dia fresco, a noite segue bem fresquinha. O vento diminuiu ao longo do dia e lá chegou a valores quase nulos, permitindo uma bela duma inversão. A temperatura tem descido bem, sendo que na última hora baixou dos 2,8°C para os 1,9°C. O carro já está completamente congelado a estas horas! 

Aqui vão os dados dos últimos dias: 

*Charneca de Caparica*

Ontem
Máx: 10,8°C
Mín: 4,5°C

Hoje 
Máx: 11,1°C 
Mín: 1,9°C (???)

Agora estão 1,9°C e céu limpo com alguma névoa.


----------



## Mammatus (12 Jan 2021 às 00:13)

5.6ºC


Palhais, *0.6ºC *

Evolução da temperatura na última hora e meia.


----------



## guisilva5000 (12 Jan 2021 às 00:15)

*-0,3ºC. 
*
P. Rainha à frente de Coruche com -2,6ºC


----------



## Mammatus (12 Jan 2021 às 00:46)

Aqui sigo com uns desinteressantes 5.1ºC.


EDIT: já em terreno negativo, *-0.2ºC*.


----------



## david 6 (12 Jan 2021 às 01:03)

guisilva5000 disse:


> *-0,3ºC.
> *
> P. Rainha à frente de Coruche com -2,6ºC



lá se foi a P. Rainha  subiu para positivos em 1h, enquanto coruche vai -3ºC


entretanto por aqui estragou se, ia bem lançado do nada estabilizou e subiu para positivo e tudo..., agora já vai a descer de novo com *-1ºC*, mas perdeu muito tempo ali naquilo... então deixa lá ver, pensava chegava aos -5 agora não sei, talvez ontem a esta hora tinha mais e acabou por ir aos -4.7


----------



## david 6 (12 Jan 2021 às 01:36)

disparou *-2.6ºC*


----------



## guisilva5000 (12 Jan 2021 às 01:37)

Parques de Sintra a mostrar o Palácio de Queluz com geada. Zona onde se junta a ribeira de Carenque com o Jamor.


----------



## StormRic (12 Jan 2021 às 02:09)

Aqui pela zona alta da Póvoa de Santa Iria a temperatura está difícil de descer. Também bastante seco, ponto de orvalho muito baixo, *-5,0ºC*, HR em *47%*, vento aumentou para 8 a 11 Km/h: fracas possibilidades de geada na Quinta da Piedade.

Escola: *5,3ºC* 
Parque Santa iria: *4,5ºC* , ponto de orvalho *-5,3ºC*, HR *49%* 

Bemposta/Bucelas:* -2,5ºC* há meia hora, subiu para -2,0ºC agora... . Ponto de orvalho apenas 1ºC a menos, HR 92%, vento < 1 Km/h, boas condições para geada.


----------



## StormRic (12 Jan 2021 às 02:22)

Seiça: *-5,4ºC*, HR 91%, vento 0 Km/h. Ideal...


----------



## StormRic (12 Jan 2021 às 02:37)

david 6 disse:


> lá se foi a P. Rainha  subiu para positivos em 1h, enquanto coruche vai -3ºC
> 
> 
> entretanto por aqui estragou se, ia bem lançado do nada estabilizou e subiu para positivo e tudo..., agora já vai a descer de novo com *-1ºC*, mas perdeu muito tempo ali naquilo... então deixa lá ver, pensava chegava aos -5 agora não sei, talvez ontem a esta hora tinha mais e acabou por ir aos -4.7





david 6 disse:


> disparou *-2.6ºC*



Realmente, Praia da Rainha teve uma subida espectacular de *8,6ºC* em duas horas, como se tivessem ligado um aquecedor ao pé do termómetro , passou de -2,6ºC para 6,0ºC !










Enquanto *Coruche *continua a descida quase regular: *-3,3ºC* às 2h.


----------



## david 6 (12 Jan 2021 às 02:37)

despeço me aqui com *-3.5ºC*, 91% humidade


----------



## charlie17 (12 Jan 2021 às 02:39)

Sigo com - 1.5°C e conto hoje ou amanhã bater o recorde da Tmin da minha estação desde que a instalei (-2.3°C)
Esta semana a estação de Coruche vai ter mínimas perto do recorde absoluto quase de certeza...


Sent from my ANE-LX1 using Tapatalk


----------



## StormRic (12 Jan 2021 às 02:40)

david 6 disse:


> despeço me aqui com *-3.5ºC*, 91% humidade



 fotos pela manhã!


----------



## StormRic (12 Jan 2021 às 05:14)

Seiça: *-6,3ºC*
Bucelas:* -3,4ºC*
Santa Iria: *3,8ºC*
Escola: *3,3ºC*

Coruche: *-4,3ºC* 
Cabo da Roca: 8,0ºC


----------



## Northern Lights (12 Jan 2021 às 06:53)

Sigo com 4,3 °C.
Muito aquém do 1°C previsto...

Enviado do meu HD1903 através do Tapatalk


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (12 Jan 2021 às 06:57)

Bom dia,
Hoje parece que bati a anterior mínima registada pela estação: tenho neste momento -0,5°C e a temperatura ainda continua a descer bem!


----------



## ZéCa (12 Jan 2021 às 07:32)

Bom dia!
Aqui foi batida a mínima.
Temperatura negativa de -0,7°C.
	

	
	
		
		

		
			








Enviado do meu SM-N960F através do Tapatalk


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (12 Jan 2021 às 07:49)

Bom dia  
Calor estranho por aqui...






Enviado do meu SM-A510F através do Tapatalk


----------



## jonas_87 (12 Jan 2021 às 08:03)

Boas,

2,5 graus por aqui.
Pouca geada pois houve vento.
Na próxima madrugada será melhor.


----------



## Jorge_scp (12 Jan 2021 às 08:30)

Para já, partilho que fiz alguns registos brutais pelo concelho de Sesimbra, logo à tarde coloco aqui. Superou as minhas expectativas.


----------



## david 6 (12 Jan 2021 às 08:35)

Bom dia, está um calor russo aqui  minima de *-6.7ºC*

atual: *-6ºC*
já tive sair aqui na Fajarda e voltar para a seguir ir a Évora, o carro marcava sempre *-6ºC*, passei na rua aqui do vale, que divide a Fajarda em dois, o carro lá marcou *-7ºC*


----------



## Thomar (12 Jan 2021 às 09:07)

Bom dia, por aqui a temperatura mínima foi aos negativos mas não é a mínima do ano, *-0,9ºC*! Terrenos e carros com uma bela camada de geada.

Por curiosidade das estações meteorológicas amadoras conhecidas por registarem inversões térmicas brutais:

*-7,2ºC* Seiça
*-6,7ºC* Tomar (meteotomar @lsalvador) 
*-6,7ºC* Fajarda - Coruche (@david 6 )

Comparação com os registos horários mínimos na rede IPMA:

*-5,8ºC *Alvega (6h)
*-5,6ºC* Tomar (8h)
*-5,6ºC* Coruche (8h)


----------



## jonas_87 (12 Jan 2021 às 09:08)

Boas pessoal

Hoje bati os meus registos de sempre no que diz respeito ás inversões.
6,1 negativos no ponto mais frio de Cascais
As poças estão  congeladas com uma camada inacreditável.
Há arvores com as copas congeladas.


----------



## Northern Lights (12 Jan 2021 às 09:20)

A mínima acabou por descer um bocadinho mais.
Mínima de 3,3ºC.


----------



## Geopower (12 Jan 2021 às 09:32)

Manhã muito fria em Lisboa. Céu limpo. Vento fraco de NE.
Estação IPMA da Gago Coutinho registava 1.6°C às 08h:00m.

Geada visível no Campo Grande junto à estação de metro:


----------



## Duarte Sousa (12 Jan 2021 às 09:32)

Bom dia.

Mínima de *0,0ºC* por aqui. A geada mantém-se nos locais onde o Sol ainda não chegou, tanto nos carros como nos relvados.

Pela hora de almoço irei recolher os 3 sensores que coloquei durante o dia de ontem, tal como referi aqui.


----------



## srr (12 Jan 2021 às 09:35)

Bom dia

Minima - 5º


----------



## mecre90 (12 Jan 2021 às 09:49)

Neste momento continuo com - 3 no centro de Tomar.


----------



## Thomar (12 Jan 2021 às 10:11)

mecre90 disse:


> Neste momento continuo com - 3 no centro de Tomar.



Só por curiosidade, no centro de Tomar onde (se puderes dizer)? Na zona baixa (Nabão), na zona alta e que tipo de sensor utilizas?


----------



## dvieira (12 Jan 2021 às 10:23)

No meu sensor registei temperatura mínima hoje de -2,9 °C. Mas tenho relatos de pessoas aqui de temperaturas  na ordem de -6 talvez em locais de inversões térmicas e por causa de termómetros não rigorosos.


----------



## Tufao André (12 Jan 2021 às 10:36)

Bom dia! 

Segundo uma estação próxima, em Benfica, a mínima registada foi de *2,8ºC*. Esperava menos por acaso... Talvez o vento tenha estragado a inversão ou então, a estação como não se localiza exactamente onde me encontro, as condições sejam um pouco diferentes apesar da curta distancia!

O que é certo é não ter faltado geada, que ainda persiste nos locais mais sombrios e abrigados... Ainda estão *4,9ºC *a esta hora! Sobe lentamente

Dados de ontem: *10,9ºC*/*4,9ºC *(sem geada)


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (12 Jan 2021 às 10:50)

Bom dia pessoal,

Pelo meu "quintal" noite mais fria do ano até agora com uma mínima de *-1.4ºc*   Geada generalizada tal como no passado dia 6, hoje entretanto não tive possibilidade de colocar qualquer sensor em local de inversão , ou fazer qualquer registo fotográfico, ver se amanhã o consigo fazer apesar de  o pontencial ser ligeiramente inferior! Agora estão 5.8ºc e vento praticamente nulo.

- Obrigado pelos "quadros " maravilhosos da Serra da Estrela @João Pedro


----------



## Jorge_scp (12 Jan 2021 às 11:06)

Ricardo Carvalho disse:


> Bom dia pessoal,
> 
> Pelo meu "quintal" noite mais fria do ano até agora com uma mínima de *-1.4ºc*   Geada generalizada tal como no passado dia 6, hoje entretanto não tive possibilidade de colocar qualquer sensor em local de inversão , ou fazer qualquer registo fotográfico, ver se amanhã o consigo fazer apesar de  o pontencial ser ligeiramente inferior! Agora estão 5.8ºc e vento praticamente nulo.
> 
> - Obrigado pelos "quadros " maravilhosos da Serra da Estrela @João Pedro



Boas Ricardo, se conseguires colocar um sensor no Vale da Rasca, perto do cruzamento que segue para a Comenda, era óptimo. Hoje já registei no Alambre, Calhariz e Lagoa Pequena, logo coloco aqui todos os registos. Passei depois no Vale da Rasca às 9h15 pois tive de vir a Setúbal, e o carro ainda marcava - 2,5 e com um cenário gelado, árvores, telhados, tudo.

PS: Registei tudo com um sensor Auriol


----------



## charlie17 (12 Jan 2021 às 12:16)

Bom dia,
Na minha estação tive recorde de mínima com *-3.4ºC*.
IPMA Coruche estava com* -5.8ºC* às 8h.
Agora sigo com 8.5ºC


----------



## MSantos (12 Jan 2021 às 14:51)

Boas!

Hoje furei o teletrabalho e vim até ao meu posto em Coruche. Por volta das 8h quando saí da Azambuja o meu carro marcava -1ºC. Cheguei a Coruche por volta das 9h e estava tudo gelado ainda e registei valores de -2ºC/-1ºC. Nas lezírias do Sorraia, nos talhões do arroz, havia grandes charcas geladas e toda a paisagem estava branca, parecia que tinha nevado. 

Por agora aqui na Zona Industrial do Monte da Barca temos uma tarde luminosa de Sol e céu limpo, ao Sol está bastante agradável.


----------



## N_Fig (12 Jan 2021 às 15:07)

Mínima horária de -2,6 ºC, provavelmente a mais baixa desde fevereiro de 2012


----------



## Gilmet (12 Jan 2021 às 15:13)

Boa tarde,

Pela zona alta do Cacém, mínima _miserável_ de *3.7ºC* (4º dia abaixo dos 4ºC, no entanto!).

Sigo agora com 10.2ºC, perto da máxima que foi, até ao momento, *10.4ºC*.



guisilva5000 disse:


> Tens de levar o auriol a passear amanhã!



Deixei o sensor no mesmo local de há uns dias (vale da ribeira das Jardas, perto da estação de Mira-Sintra/Meleças), e a mínima registada no local foi de *-1.6ºC*! Confesso que esperava um pouco menos, acabou por ficar até aquém dos -1.8ºC registados no dia 6. Mas mesmo assim entrou nos negativos, que é sempre um orgulho. 

Quando cheguei ao local já o Sol ia alto e não havia muita geada, a não ser na sombra. No entanto, a uns 500 m de minha casa, depois da descida para o vale, mas na zona do Cacém, há um local que me captou o interesse pela quantidade de geada que tinha, quer no dia 6, quer hoje. Os carros, pobres coitados, estavam completamente congelados. O meu carro marcou 0ºC aqui, mais baixo do que posteriormente em Mira-Sintra.

















Até a estrada tinha algum gelo.






Pergunto-me se este local, mais perto de minha casa, não será talvez tão ou mais frio do que a zona baixa de Mira-Sintra. Talvez deixe lá qualquer coisa esta noite, se encontrar um sítio adequado. 

Em Mira-Sintra, o valor mínimo medido, e a geada por volta das 9h.


----------



## StormRic (12 Jan 2021 às 15:15)

Boa tarde

Na zona alta da* Póvoa* a temperatura durante a madrugada desceu aos solavancos e só perto das 8h chegou finalmente perto de zero, mesmo assim ficou-se pelos *0,6ºC* positivos, mínima mais baixa deste inverno.
Mas o ponto de orvalho manteve-se pelo menos 5,2ºC mais abaixo e a correspondente HR não foi além dos *69%*. O vento teve raros momentos de calma. Fracas condições, portanto, para geadas aqui nesta área.





Em Parque Santa Iria (Altitude maior, 138 m) a situação foi semelhante, agravada pelo vento. Mínima de *0,3ºC*.





Na Bemposta, vale de BUcelas, mesma altitude que Santa Iria mas encaixe num vale rodeado de relevos importantes. Mínima de *-4,1ºC* e ponto de orvalho muito próximo, HR 93%, vento sempre muito fraco, < 3 Km/h e grandes intervalos de calma.
As geadas foram certamente generalizadas quer neste vale quer em todo o vale do Trancão (Loures/Vialonga).


----------



## StormRic (12 Jan 2021 às 15:58)

Mínimas de ontem: *-4,9ºC *em Coruche.







Temperaturas hoje às 8h: batidas as mínimas de ontem.


----------



## david 6 (12 Jan 2021 às 16:15)

3 fotos geadas de hoje, 2 primeiros no vale aqui na Fajarda e outra na minha casa, além disso as torneiras estavam congeladas, só a mangueira que tem mais força saiu água mas ainda demorou uns 15 segundos a sair e saiu com pedaços de gelo


----------



## cactus (12 Jan 2021 às 16:34)

Por setubal minima negativa de -1ºC , geada por quase todo o lado, mesmo junto ao rio , no caminho para o trabalho 25km de casa ainda apanhei minimas de que já nem me recordo de apanhar , tipo -4º ,e -3ºc quase todo o caminho -


----------



## ZéCa (12 Jan 2021 às 18:23)

Boa tarde!
Poderá ter sido das manhãs mais frias por aqui. A máxima hoje chegou a 12,4ºC. A mínima foi negativa e bastante gelo, -1,5ºC.
De realçar que perto das 14 horas, a temperatura não atingia os 10ºC.





,
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




,
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




,
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




,


----------



## Microburst (12 Jan 2021 às 18:31)

Boa tarde. Aqui pela parte baixa do Feijó, resvés Miratejo, estiveram uma noite e dia bastante frios com a mínima a atingir os 0,3ºC pouco passava das 7 da manhã. 

Muita humidade, e consequente geada, esta manhã ao contrário dos dias anteriores, e a máxima foi alcançada perto das 15h30 com 9,6ºC. Por esta altura 5,2ºC, céu limpo e vento fraco de Norte. Adivinha-se mais uma noite bem gelada.


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (12 Jan 2021 às 18:59)

Boa tarde pessoal, 

Mais uma noite fresquinha a caminho  Depois de uma máxima de 12.9°c , a mais alta dos últimos 10 dias , já vai descendo com vontade, com uns actuais 6.1°c , tem sido uma tareia de frio daquelas! Hoje como tive disponibilidade fui deixar dois sensores auriol em locais de forte inversão, amanhã conferimos e vemos as diferenças @Jorge_scp  Quando fui colocar os sensores já estava mais frio aprisionado no Alambre do que no Vale da Rasca, mas vamos ver!

Vale do Alambre 17.06h










Vale da Rasca 17.37h


----------



## dvieira (12 Jan 2021 às 20:00)

Neste momento 1,7 º C e 56% HR.


----------



## Microburst (12 Jan 2021 às 20:20)

Feijó neste momento 4,1°C e 76% de humidade.

Edit: primeiras línguas de nevoeiro já visíveis a sudoeste


----------



## ZéCa (12 Jan 2021 às 20:40)

Parece vir aí mais uma noite/manhã bem frias, a juntar aos últimos dias (bastantes).  Há muito tempo que não se via um inverno com tantos dias seguidos de frio. Para recordar! Neste momento aqui já vai com 2,9° C
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Enviado do meu SM-N960F através do Tapatalk


----------



## StormRic (12 Jan 2021 às 21:03)

Todo o trajecto entre a Póvoa e Linda-a-Velha feito 5°C. Depois daí até Almada, 4°C.

Enviado do meu SM-J530F através do Tapatalk


----------



## guisilva5000 (12 Jan 2021 às 22:12)

jonas_87 disse:


> Boas pessoal
> 
> Hoje bati os meus registos de sempre no que diz respeito ás inversões.
> 6,1 negativos no ponto mais frio de Cascais
> ...



Incrível registo Jonas! Sem dúvida que hoje e amanhã devem ser dias dificeis de se repetir... Also, também tenho o novo auriol! 





____________________

Mínima: *-1,7ºC* (Novo recorde por Belas)
Atual: *-0,3ºC  *

Hoje dei um salto à praia da Califórnia, Sesimbra. Dia de céu limpo e água incrível! Mar calmíssimo e a 14ºC/15ºC, até convidava a banhos.


----------



## ZéCa (12 Jan 2021 às 22:18)

Tendo em conta o valor da temperatura a esta hora, a noite de hoje e manhã de amanhã tendem a ser ainda mais frias em relação à noite de ontem. Aqui já marca 1,7°C.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Enviado do meu SM-N960F através do Tapatalk


----------



## fhff (12 Jan 2021 às 22:34)

Mínima de -3°C. Muita geada de manhã.  Vamos ver hoje. Para já sigo com 1,5 °C, pelo alto concelho de Alenquer. Em Sintra 4°C.


----------



## Mammatus (12 Jan 2021 às 22:55)

Boa noite pessoal, 

Registei uma bela mínima *0.7ºC*, suplantou o valor de dia 6 (1.4ºC). É um valor francamente baixo tendo em conta que estou numa região amena.
Máxima de *11.6ºC*.

Dia bonito de céu limpo, algum vento a soprar de E-ENE até final da tarde, tornando-se fraco ou mesmo nulo ao cair da noite.

Sigo agora com 5.1ºC.








Já na estação de Palhais, foi registado um valor de -0.9ºC, mas o mesmo pode perfeitamente ser batido antes da meia-noite, pois neste momento estão *-0.2ºC*!
A madrugada passada desiludiu porque apareceu vento, mas agora o vento é nulo, oxalá se mantenha.


----------



## charlie17 (12 Jan 2021 às 23:00)

Já estou a aproximar-me do 0, sigo com *0.3ºC*, e ainda são 23h... isto significa que na estação IPMA Coruche já deve estar com valores inferiores a -1ºC.
O meu tio disse-me que em certas localidades da zona do Couço a água congelou nos tubos e houve ruturas de água...
@david6 como vai essa inversão hoje?


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (12 Jan 2021 às 23:32)

Boas e frias noites, 
E eu a pensar que esta noite ia ser mais quente... Estava bem enganado, segue mas é mais fria que a anterior e ainda a decrescer bem! Veremos qual será a temperatura atingida amanhã de madrugada... 

Quanto às máximas, tenho dúvidas se terei mais alguma máxima este mês abaixo dos 10°C. São valores raros mas que já aconteceram várias vezes este mês!  

*Charneca de Caparica*
Máx: 11,0°C
Mín: -0,6°C (mínima absoluta da estação)

Agora estão 1,8°C e céu limpo, com bastante fumo devido às lareiras. De salientar uma nova estação Wunderground na Lagoa de Albufeira, que segue já com -1,8°C!!!   
https://www.wunderground.com/dashboard/pws/ISESIM4


----------



## João Pedro (12 Jan 2021 às 23:39)

Ricardo Carvalho disse:


> Bom dia pessoal,
> 
> Pelo meu "quintal" noite mais fria do ano até agora com uma mínima de *-1.4ºc*   Geada generalizada tal como no passado dia 6, hoje entretanto não tive possibilidade de colocar qualquer sensor em local de inversão , ou fazer qualquer registo fotográfico, ver se amanhã o consigo fazer apesar de  o pontencial ser ligeiramente inferior! Agora estão 5.8ºc e vento praticamente nulo.
> 
> - Obrigado pelos "quadros " maravilhosos da Serra da Estrela @João Pedro


De nada! Sempre um prazer partilhar 
Com o novo confinamento à porta, achei que esta poderia bem ser a minha última oportunidade de ver neve, ainda que ao longe, durante este inverno...


----------



## Gilmet (12 Jan 2021 às 23:41)

Boa noite,

Hoje, pelo Cacém de cima: *3.7ºC* / *11.0ºC*.

De momentos, estáveis 6.6ºC, muito similar às noites anteriores.


----------



## Mammatus (12 Jan 2021 às 23:46)

Sigo com 5.2ºC.

Entretanto em Palhais, a malandra anda num sobe e desce, esteve negativa, voltou a terreno positivo, e agora 0ºC.
Continua a valer a mínima de -0.9ºC.











EDIT (23:55): voltou a terreno negativo, -0.4ºC, é a loucura 

EDIT (00:00): -0.4ºC

Mínima de dia 12/01 fechada, *-0.9ºC*, suplantou o valor de dia 06/01 (-0.5ºC) e quase a bater o valor registado a 27/12 (-1.0ºC), o mais baixo desde o início do Inverno.
A máxima foi de *11.5ºC*.


----------



## dvieira (12 Jan 2021 às 23:51)

Para finalizar por hoje agora -0,1 °C e 62 % HR.


----------



## guisilva5000 (13 Jan 2021 às 00:01)

Atual: *-1,1ºC*, por vezes a subir.


----------



## david 6 (13 Jan 2021 às 01:10)

*-3ºC*


----------



## mecre90 (13 Jan 2021 às 01:47)

Thomar disse:


> Só por curiosidade, no centro de Tomar onde (se puderes dizer)? Na zona baixa (Nabão), na zona alta e que tipo de sensor utilizas?



Na rua das Poças, no termómetro do carro, vale o que vale, mas tem batido certo com o auriol qu tenho em casa.


----------



## StormRic (13 Jan 2021 às 04:56)

david 6 disse:


> *-3ºC*



Coruche vai bem lançada, talvez melhor ainda do que ontem.

24 horas do registo horário do IPMA, das 2h de ontem às 2h de hoje:

Entretanto, já há geada aqui na zona alta da Póvoa. Os veículos estão cobertos por uma fina camada e a relva junto à Quinta da Piedade já mostra alguma cristalização, fraquinha mas é o primeiro registo que consigo aqui 

























Como se vê nas fotos, a menor temperatura na relva que registei em vários pontos foi de *-1,1ºC* cerca das 3h33, vento em calma. A dois metros de altura registava à volta de *1,8ºC*.
*2,9ºC* agora na estação da Escola. Vento < 3 Km/h ou calma. Na altura dos registos na relva marcava *3,8ºC* com ponto de orvalho *-3,3ºC* e *60%* de HR.
*3,4ºC* é a mínima até ao momento em Parque Santa iria, mas aos altos e baixos, o vento não ajuda, até 8 Km/h; HR 58%, ponto de orvalho -4,1ºC.

Na Bemposta, Bucelas, *-3,8ºC*, com HR 96%.

Seiça em queda livre, nos *-5,8ºC*.

Coruche às 4h registava *-4,1ºC*, talvez não desça tanto como ontem (ainda falta saber qual foi a mínima de ontem).


----------



## ZéCa (13 Jan 2021 às 06:44)

Bom dia!
Mais uma noite/manhã geladas. Agora negativa de -0,6°C.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Enviado do meu SM-N960F através do Tapatalk


----------



## Northern Lights (13 Jan 2021 às 07:20)

Sigo com 1,5 °C :Cold:

Enviado do meu HD1903 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Toby (13 Jan 2021 às 07:23)

Bom dia, 






Parece que o Lidl está a ter um ataque de meteopt.


----------



## PaulusLx (13 Jan 2021 às 07:53)

Outra vez, às 07h20, -4 em Santana da Carnota, Alenquer


----------



## Microburst (13 Jan 2021 às 08:46)

Bom dia! Manhã de sol muito tímido, com muita geada e meio enevoada, neste momento uns gélidos -1,2°C com 96% de humidade.


----------



## srr (13 Jan 2021 às 09:06)

Bom dia,

Outra vez couves ;

Hás 08h00 -6º nos vales e -3º na cidade.


----------



## DaniFR (13 Jan 2021 às 09:14)

Bom dia 

Mínima de -2,8°C e uma bela camada de geada, mesmo nos locais normalmente mais protegidos.


----------



## Geopower (13 Jan 2021 às 09:30)

Bom dia. Manhã ainda mais fria que ontem em Lisboa. IPMA Gago Coutinho com 1.1°C. às 08.00. 
Geada bem visível no Campo Grande.


----------



## Gilmet (13 Jan 2021 às 09:31)

Bom dia,

Morar em zonas altas é uma frustração nestes dias. Mínima de *4.4ºC*. 
3 andares abaixo, ao nível do solo, havia geada nos carros e relva, portanto já se sabe o que aconteceu.

Actuais 7.0ºC e céu limpo, excepto na Serra, onde os pontos mais altos estão cobertos pela habitual camada de Fractus (o "_barrão_"), coisa que ainda assim já não se via há algum tempo (pelo menos em condições de céu limpo à volta).


----------



## AnDré (13 Jan 2021 às 09:36)

Bom dia,

Mais uma manhã de geada generalizada em todo o troço a CRIL entre Odivelas e o túnel do Grilo.
No entanto, onde moro, a geada era apenas ligeira.


----------



## dvieira (13 Jan 2021 às 09:44)

A mínima hoje foi de -2,1 ° C mas talvez com mais geada em relação a ontem devido a existir mais humidade e um período maior com temperatura abaixo de zero.


----------



## Thomar (13 Jan 2021 às 09:45)

Bom dia. Por aqui mínima negativa mas ligeiramente superior a ontem, *-0,4ºC*.
Ontem à noite já muito perto da meia-noite a temperatura era apenas de *+2,7ºC*, (o que era *menos 1,1ºC do marcava na noite anterior)*, mas veio o vento depois da meia-noite que impossibilitou uma mínima próximo dos* -2ºC.*
Mas, mesmo assim, geada generalizada e até em maior quantidade do que ontem.


----------



## Duarte Sousa (13 Jan 2021 às 09:53)

Bom dia.

Mínima de *0,1ºC* por aqui, registada pelo sensor antigo.

Coloquei um dos novos sensores do LIDL/Auriol ao lado do antigo e este novo registou -1,6ºC. De facto estes novos sensores não são muito de fiar.

Peço a que quem faça registos com estes novos sensores, tenha o bom senso de ter em atenção esta discrepância.


----------



## Tyna (13 Jan 2021 às 10:00)

Ora Muito bom dia, 
por aqui ( livramento- mafra) um "camadão " de geada, eram 8:10 na estrada entre o livramento e a malveira , n8, marcava -1.5  ali para os lados do vale da guarda, tudo branco  branco, lindo


----------



## raposo_744 (13 Jan 2021 às 10:15)

Aqui foi a manhã mais fria 
Gelo onde nas, vezes anteriores, não havia. Acabaram de bater na passadeira. Um parou e o de trás derrapou no gelo e enfiou-se


----------



## Tufao André (13 Jan 2021 às 10:34)

Bom dia! 

Mínima mais baixa que ontem, apenas 0.5°C e com muita geada!! 

Ainda estão *4,5°C* com bastante humidade (80%) a formar neblina no horizonte e vento nulo!

Máxima de ontem chegou aos 11,2°C. Hoje deve subir um pouco!


----------



## Northern Lights (13 Jan 2021 às 12:49)

A mínima de hoje fixou-se em 0,9 ºC 
Agora sigo já com 11,9 ºC.

Penso que as temperatura anómalas acabaram.
Era bom que nos próximos tempos viesse chuva e com fartura.


----------



## guisilva5000 (13 Jan 2021 às 13:32)

Mínima: *-2,3ºC* (Sensor antigo -2,1ºC)

Sem dúvida que a mínima mais baixa por Belas, e algo que não devo voltar a rever muito rapidamente. 

Céu limpo e muito sol


----------



## jonas_87 (13 Jan 2021 às 13:34)

Boas,

Valor incrível em Alcabideche 0 graus de mínima Épico!
Bem avisei que o vento nulo ia ajudar e muito.









Apanhei gelo na via rápida de Montelavar.
Zona brutal de inversões.


----------



## david 6 (13 Jan 2021 às 13:51)

hoje mais "quentinho"  minima foi de *-5.9ºC*

desculpem não haver fotos hoje, mas hoje podia levanta mais tarde e estava muito cansado, não sai das mantas , hoje Coruche vai me ganhar, às 7h tinha -5.3ºC, às 8h não registou que costuma ser a hora mais fria


----------



## belem (13 Jan 2021 às 13:57)

Aqui em Carcavelos (entre as 7:35 e 7:45)  o panorama que observei era este: No Bairro da Escola Politécnica (numa zona já colada à Parede), nada de geada, apenas muito orvalho, mas a cerca de pouco mais de 1,5 km de distância (em linha reta), na grande rotunda (perto da Quinta do Marquês e do Pingo Doce de Sassoeiros) já se viam alguns lençóis brancos extensos de geada (finos mas perfeitamente visíveis) e em Sassoeiros também (inclusivamente nas bermas da N6-7).

Depois (entre 7:50 e 8:05, mais ou menos) apanhei a A5 em direção a Cascais (Areia) e a geada estava presente em vários descampados situados na berma desta auto-estrada (ainda que pouca espessa, cobria extensões assinaláveis) praticamente até ao destino (Areia).


----------



## belem (13 Jan 2021 às 14:14)

jonas_87 disse:


> Boas,
> 
> Valor incrível em Alcabideche 0 graus de mínima Épico!
> Bem avisei que o vento nulo ia ajudar e muito.
> ...



Olhando assim de repente, até pensei que era a ponte sobre a Ribeira das Vinhas, na A5 (junta a esta ribeira também devem ter havido fortes inversões esta noite).


----------



## jonas_87 (13 Jan 2021 às 14:24)

belem disse:


> Olhando assim de repente, até pensei que era a ponte sobre a Ribeira das Vinhas, na A5 (junta a esta ribeira também devem ter havido fortes inversões esta noite).



Parece sim, mas não  , é o local que indiquei.
Relativamente às fortes de inversões certamente com 4 negativos/5 negativos no vale mas mais para o lado do Pisão. Essa conheço a bem ao mm estou à vontade para falar.


----------



## Northern Lights (13 Jan 2021 às 14:27)

De momento, 13,1 ºC.
Hoje havia uma pelicula de geada na vegetação, assim como nas viaturas 

Vamos lá ver se o fenómeno vai voltar a acontecer neste inverno por cá


----------



## remember (13 Jan 2021 às 14:28)

Boa tarde,

Segundo dia com geada no carro, mas hoje mais forte que ontem, quando cheguei ao carro marcava - 1.5°C mas não fiquei espantado dada a geada que era muita em toda a superfície do carro.

Hoje mínima de 1.2°C, mais uma décima que ontem, na passagem por Odivelas - 1.5°C e da Serra da Silveira até à entrada de Belas - 2°C, mesmo valor à passagem por Idanha.

Finalmente chegou ao fim este episódio de frio, parece... agora é preciso é chuvinha da boa!!!

Algumas fotos de hoje, escampado à entrada de Idanha, o termómetro do carro marcava - 2°C junto a esse terreno. 



Enviado do meu POT-LX1 através do Tapatalk


----------



## belem (13 Jan 2021 às 14:36)

jonas_87 disse:


> Parece sim, mas não  , é o local que indiquei.
> Relativamente às fortes de inversões certamente com 4 negativos/5 negativos no vale mas mais para o lado do Pisão. Essa conheço a bem ao mm estou à vontade para falar.



Sim, depois ao ver a foto com mais atenção, apercebi-me que não é o mesmo local (a da A5 tem muitas árvores e diz Ribeira das Vinhas no cartaz).

Impressionantes esses valores, quase que inacreditáveis para a região em questão!


----------



## jonas_87 (13 Jan 2021 às 14:41)

belem disse:


> Sim, depois ao ver a foto com mais atenção, apercebi-me que não é o mesmo local (a da A5 tem muitas árvores e diz Ribeira das Vinhas no cartaz).
> 
> Impressionantes esses valores, quase que inacreditáveis para a região em questão!



O chave desta madrugada foi muito a ausência de vento mesmo nos topos do referido vale, mais ar frio gerado que de seguida era acumulado nas covas.Alcabideche teve 0 graus e muita geada,portanto na cova foi violento, como diz o outro "é  so fazer contas "
A estrada do Pisão vai com 3 dias seguidos com formação de gelo,algo inacreditável pois estamos a falar de Cascais!Olha ontem:


----------



## guisilva5000 (13 Jan 2021 às 14:50)

remember disse:


> Boa tarde,
> 
> da Serra da Silveira* até à entrada de Belas - 2°C*, mesmo valor à passagem por Idanha.
> 
> ...



É exatamente esse descampado que acho dos mais frios da freguesia. 

E os -2ºC que registaste no carro só confirma o valor do meu Auriol!


----------



## criz0r (13 Jan 2021 às 15:03)

Boas,

Mínima recorde de 0.9ºC na estação principal e 0.0ºC na Auriol antiga a cerca 2 metros do solo.
Geada e gelo aos magotes.


----------



## StormRic (13 Jan 2021 às 15:33)

Boa tarde

Começando pelas mínimas de ontem: para além das estações do costume, *Setúbal *a registar uns notáveis *-4,1ºC*. *Coruche* chegou aos *-6,3ºC*.





Hoje terá sido a última madrugada de extremos de frio, por alguns dias. Pelas 8h estava assim:





E para dar a perspectiva do território continental, a estação IPMA com mínima mais baixa ontem foi Mirando do Douro, mas apenas 1,9ºC abaixo de Coruche:





Aqui "por casa", a estação da* Escola* registou a temperatura mais baixa desde a sua instalação há dois anos (16 de Janeiro de 2019, às 12h30, para ser exacto):

*0,3ºC* pelas 7h45/8h00. Comparando com o que registava às 3h30, cerca de 3ºC acima daquele valor, quando fiz as medições na Quinta da Piedade, poderá ter havido valores negativos na ordem dos -2ºC a -4ºC neste pequeno pólo de frio durante inversões, aqui na zona alta da Póvoa. Ajudou significativamente o longo período de calma do vento, entre as 6h00 e as 9h00 e a humidade relativa a subir acima do valor crítico dos 70%, pelas 8h estava 74%. Houve geada extensa em toda a Quinta, ainda não me chegaram registos fotográficos (eu não tive oportunidade de lá ir).

Parque Santa Iria registou mínima "sem história" de *2,1ºC*, local relativamente muito alto, 138 m, cimo de um monte.
Meteo Santa Iria, em cota mais baixa cerca de 40 m, teve *1,2ºC* e HR 81%, daí a existência de geada bastante extensa.

Bemposta no vale de Bucelas deverá ter sofrido um ataque de geada extremo:
*-4,3ºC* de mínima; vento em calma toda a noite e madrugada, até à 9h30; 98% de HR.

Seiça hoje foi mais moderada do que ontem: *-6,7ºC*.


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (13 Jan 2021 às 17:33)

Boa tarde pessoal,

Mais um mínima abaixo  de 2ºc por cá, contudo mais alta que ontem, ao menos não foi negativa   Mínima de 1.5ºc, contudo a máxima já foi simpática , cerca de 14ºc  Fica umas fotos desta manhã 




Frost  in the Arrábida Natural Park, January 2021 by Ricardo Carvalho, no Flickr




Frost  in the Arrábida Natural Park, January 2021 by Ricardo Carvalho, no Flickr




Frost  in the Arrábida Natural Park, January 2021 by Ricardo Carvalho, no Flickr


----------



## david 6 (13 Jan 2021 às 18:11)

geada em Coruche que encontrei na página da Câmara Municipal de Coruche:


----------



## MSantos (13 Jan 2021 às 18:40)

Boas!

Mínima de *-0.9ºC* hoje aqui por Azambuja, curiosamente a mínima foi igual a ontem. Durante o dia muito Sol e temperatura já a passar facilmente pelos 12ºC, o que não tem acontecido.

Para os próximos dias ainda é possível alguma geada pelo Vale do Tejo mas a tendência é ir suavizando as temperaturas, venha de lá um calorzinho para o pessoal aquecer as casas!


----------



## dvieira (13 Jan 2021 às 18:42)

Neste momento 4,4º C e 76%HR. Destaco para hoje o nível de humidade aqui, as estradas nos locais mais sombrios estão molhadas. A manhã pode ser perigosa pois se essa humidade se transformar em gelo nas estradas dado que na minha zona e outras também estão previstas temperaturas ainda negativas.


----------



## Pedro1993 (13 Jan 2021 às 19:28)

Este últimos dias tem sido muito fortes, no que toca á presença de geada, de tal forma, que até já está a queimar as folhas das couves, agora ás 17 horas ainda era bem visível a geada, em alguns locais sombrios, vai valendo o sol, que desde de manhã nos aquece a alma.

mínima: -2.4ºC


----------



## RStorm (13 Jan 2021 às 19:28)

Boa Noite 

O tempo prossegue soalheiro e bastante fresco, com céu praticamente limpo. 
O vento deu tréguas na segunda-feira e fez com que estas duas últimas madrugadas proporcionassem boas inversões, com as temperaturas a irem aos negativos e uma bela quantidade de gelo/geada  As tardes têm sido fresquinhas, acompanhadas de alguma neblina. 

A partir de amanhã as temperaturas já vão subir bem, diria até para valores algo agradáveis para época. Mas pronto, também já merecemos  
Entretanto parece que já se avizinha chuva no horizonte, possivelmente a partir do fim de semana  Venha ela  

Segunda: *2,2ºC* / *10,4ºC *
Terça: *-0,1ºC / 9,9ºC *
Quarta: *-0,7ºC / 12,0ºC 
*
T. Atual: *8,0ºC*
HR: 80% 
Vento: N / 1,1 Km/h


----------



## almeida96 (13 Jan 2021 às 19:35)

De manhã havia geada por aqui, mesmo em terreno plano! registei *-0,7 ºC *no novo termómetro auriol (mas pelo que vi não são os mais fidedignos).

Algumas imagens de hoje de manhã (pelas 9h) aqui perto. Comparado com outros registos de outras zonas (ou melhor dizendo, congeladores ) são um pouco pobres mas para esta zona não é mau :
















A temperatura registada:






As poças estavam congeladas!


----------



## guisilva5000 (13 Jan 2021 às 19:55)

De facto a partir de hoje está diferente. Ainda nos *7,9ºC* e praticamente estável. 

Ambos os sensores Auriol sem grandes diferenças, medir a 15 metros de altura tem as suas vantagens


----------



## ZéCa (13 Jan 2021 às 20:16)

Boa noite!
Foi mais uma noite/manhã gelada. Apanhei pontos (a conduzir) em que o termómetro marcava -3,2ºC. Na foto, o gelo era imenso e marcava -1,8ºC.





,


----------



## ZéCa (13 Jan 2021 às 20:36)

Apesar da tendência de subida das temperaturas, neste momento marca 6,3ºC. Amanhã a mínima para aqui já não será negativa. Mesmo assim, segundo a previsão aponta para 3ºC. Mais ameno!!


----------



## dvieira (13 Jan 2021 às 21:13)

Começo a duvidar que haja amanha geada. A temperatura subiu para os 5,2 ºC agora e está surgindo nebulosidade.


----------



## Mammatus (13 Jan 2021 às 23:49)

Boa noite pessoal,

Um dia de céu limpo e um pouco mais ameno, máxima de *14.6ºC*. Quebrou-se assim a sequência de dias com máximas na casa dos 10-11ºC.
Mínima um pouco mais elevada, *1.9ºC* e, à semelhança de ontem, foi registada após o nascer do sol, pouco depois das 8h.
Vento fraco a moderado a soprar do quadrante leste, rodando temporariamente para norte durante a tarde.

Sigo com 7.1ºC e vento fraco de ENE


A madrugada mais fria desde o início do Inverno por Palhais. A estação registou um incrível valor de *-2.5ºC*, pouco antes do nascer do sol.
Começado o dia, a temperatura iniciou a sua "escalada" até à marca de *14.4ºC*, registada por volta das 17h. Amplitude térmica diária de *16.9ºC*!
O vento nulo durante o período nocturno criou condições perfeitas à inversão. Durante o dia o vento foi fraco de NE, rodando para N-NNW a partir do final da tarde.







Segue com 2.0ºC (+2.3ºC face a ontem por esta hora), vento nulo.
Mais uma madrugada fria a caminho por lá.


----------



## Gilmet (14 Jan 2021 às 01:07)

Boa noite,

O dia de ontem foi sem dúvida mais quente, já mais dentro da normalidade. Ao entardecer levantou-se até alguma nortada, que ainda perdura.

Extremos de ontem: *4.4ºC* / *13.1ºC*.

Por agora sigo com 8.5ºC, estáveis.


----------



## jamestorm (14 Jan 2021 às 02:26)

Geada brutal ontem aqui e Alenquer, hoje uma noite ja bem diferente, 5ºC nesta altura, ontem chegou aos -2 à hora que fui pra cama.


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (14 Jan 2021 às 05:21)

Boa madrugada, 
Ontem de manhã a geada foi bem forte... Embora a mínima tenha sido ligeiramente mais alta que a do dia anterior, a humidade foi maior, o que resultou numa sensação térmica mais fria e numa acumulação maior de gelo.  
Sobre as máximas pouco há a dizer. Valores ainda abaixo da média para a altura do ano, mas em volta dos valores de dias anteriores... 

*Charneca de Caparica*
Máx: 13,2°C
Mín: -0,1°C

Agora estão 4,4°C e céu limpo. Esta noite está a ser bem mais quente que a anterior - veremos quais serão os valores mínimos de temperatura!


----------



## ZéCa (14 Jan 2021 às 06:26)

Bom dia!
Foi-se o gelo, fica bastante humidade. Agora 4,1°C humidade 97%.


----------



## jonas_87 (14 Jan 2021 às 08:18)

Boas,

Ontem mínima de 0,9 graus no Raso, a pequena inversão a funcionar por lá.
Sei que houve geada junto ao farol/estação meteorológica, isto dito por pessoas que foram pescar cedo para lá.
Valor incrível,relembro quea estação está a escassos 35 metros do mar!


----------



## jonas_87 (14 Jan 2021 às 08:38)

jamestorm disse:


> Geada brutal ontem aqui e Alenquer, hoje uma noite ja bem diferente, 5ºC nesta altura, ontem chegou aos -2 à hora que fui pra cama.



Por aquilo que me tem chegado de informação de familiares e conhecidos da zona oeste,  tem havido muito gelo nas estradas. Mostra bem como o arrefecimento noctuno/inversões  andaram tão violentas.


----------



## Geopower (14 Jan 2021 às 09:38)

Bom dia. Início de manhã menos fria do que os dias anteriores e  com bastante humidade no ar.
Céu pouco nublado . Vento fraco de oeste.
Panorâmica a SW a partir do Cais do Sodré:


----------



## Northern Lights (14 Jan 2021 às 09:45)

Mínima de 5,5 ºC.
Ainda não foi desta que tive uma mínima superior a 6ºC


----------



## srr (14 Jan 2021 às 09:46)

Aqui houve entrada de ar maritimo

Menos penoso que os dias anteriores,

A paisagem mais bonita, parecia que tinha nevado

Com -2º as 08h00

Uma nítida mudança em relação aos últimos dias.


----------



## Pedro1993 (14 Jan 2021 às 10:52)

Bom dia,

Mais uma manhã que acordou com geada, embora mais fraca, em relação aos dias anteriores, era já visível também uma boa humidade, de tal forma, que até a estrada estava toda molhada.
Agora sigo com sol, e com vento moderado,nisso está um pouco mais desagrdável em relação a ontem.

mínima: 1ºC


----------



## Tufao André (14 Jan 2021 às 12:10)

Bom dia! 

Francamente mais ameno com a mudança de massa de ar, entrada de ar marítimo desde a noite de ontem a fazer subir as temperaturas!
A mínima ficou-se pelos *6,9ºC *e a humidade foi tanta que até molhou a estrada...

Actuais 11,9ºC e vento moderado de N. Alguma nebulosidade baixa (estratos) a entrar.


P.S.: Correcção em relação ao valor da temperatura mínima de ontem: foram registados *-0,5ºC* entre as 7h e as 8h e não 0,5ºC como tinha dito! A noite mais fria do evento e muito raro entrar no campo negativo...


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (14 Jan 2021 às 12:37)

Bom dia pessoal,

Finalmente alguma humidade que os solos agradecem , e dia mais "quentinho" que os ossos também não reclamam  Venha de lá esse precipitação prevista para a semana que já está a fazer muita falta  Hoje mínima de *4.6ºc* , das mais altas dos últimos 10 dias , que dá para se ter uma ideia do frio que se tem feito sentir!  Dias mais frios por cá foram dia 13 , com *-1.5ºc* , dia 6 com* -0.8ºc* , e dia 11 com *1.1ºc* , nota também para o dia 9 , onde a máxima não ultrapassou os *8.3ºc*, recorde na minha estação!

Hoje de manhã alguma geada e nevoeiro nas zonas baixas,  fica as foto da praxe 




Fog and frost by Ricardo Carvalho, no Flickr




Fog and frost by Ricardo Carvalho, no Flickr




Fog and frost by Ricardo Carvalho, no Flickr




Frost by Ricardo Carvalho, no Flickr




Frost by Ricardo Carvalho, no Flickr




Frost by Ricardo Carvalho, no Flickr




Fog and frost by Ricardo Carvalho, no Flickr




Fog and frost by Ricardo Carvalho, no Flickr


----------



## david 6 (14 Jan 2021 às 13:01)

minima de *-3.4ºC*
está a começar a ficar calor


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (14 Jan 2021 às 16:28)

João Pedro disse:


> De nada! Sempre um prazer partilhar



E nós sempre um prazer ver as tuas fabulosas partilhas  Ainda tens que me explicar "ensinar" como é consegues fazer sempre registos com essa nitidez maravilhosa  Tens usado tripé?! Ou és tu que não tremes mesmo nadinha?! 

-----------------------------
Por cá ainda acumulou *0.3mm *devido ao nevoeiro , agora estão uns magníficos *13.3ºc *  Fica mais duas fotos da manhã  de hoje .





Fog by Ricardo Carvalho, no Flickr




Fog by Ricardo Carvalho, no Flickr


----------



## guisilva5000 (14 Jan 2021 às 18:25)

Mínima de *4,4ºC*, grande salto!

Foi uma quinzena incrível e dificil de se repetir 

Tapada da Ajuda, Lisboa, foi mesmo aos 0ºC ontem!


----------



## RStorm (14 Jan 2021 às 19:40)

Boa Noite 

Hoje o dia já foi um pouco diferente, com o céu a apresentar-se pouco nublado e vento a soprar fraco do quadrante N. 

A mínima voltou a ser baixa, mas curiosamente a situação de hoje foi bastante variável de local para local, diria mesmo de rua para rua. Enquanto nalgumas zonas o nevoeiro marcava presença com bastante orvalheira, noutras o gelo abundava em cima dos carros  Num espaço de 6 Km foram várias as mudanças bruscas que presenciei  

Mínima: *1,1ºC *
Máxima: *12,9ºC *

T. Atual: *9,8ºC *
HR. 80%
Vento: N / 3,2 Km/h


----------



## StormRic (14 Jan 2021 às 21:41)

Boa noite

Mínimas de ontem, dia 13:






E máximas, amplitude térmica notável que atingiu mais de 20ºC em algumas estações:





A nível de todo o continente, novamente os extremos negativos pela RLC a não diferirem muito do habitual do Interior Norte e Centro:





Já voltou a invasão de ar marítimo matinal (e não só) na Região Oeste:

Terra, 11h49





Um pouco mais tarde, 13h30 a imagem captada pelo Aqua mostrava algum retrocesso, mas pouco, persistiu esta nebulosidade baixa ao longo de uma faixa costeira bastante extensa:





Hoje na maior parte das estações da RLC já não houve temperaturas negativas, excepto no extremo nordeste da Região (Coimbra) e a sul do Tejo, especialmente na península de Setúbal e Ribatejo:





Aqui na Póvoa/Santa Iria:

Escola:* 7,9ºC* de mínima; a estação foi desligada pouco antes das 13h, não há registo da máxima, portanto.

Parque: *7,3ºC* / *12,3ºC*, bastante ventoso desde as 5h, vento médio com picos de 30 Km/h que foi aumentando até *42 Km/h *e rajada de* 53 Km/h* às *15h20*. Sempre no quadrante NW, mas durante o período mais intenso estava bem fixo em NNW.
Já cá faltava uma nortada típica. Depois do pôr-do-sol amainou, com calmas intercaladas em períodos de até 20 Km/h.

UV subiu a 3. Alguma nebulosidade baixa e esparsa de estratocumulus.


----------



## João Pedro (14 Jan 2021 às 22:17)

Ricardo Carvalho disse:


> E nós sempre um prazer ver as tuas fabulosas partilhas Ainda tens que me explicar "ensinar" como é consegues fazer sempre registos com essa nitidez maravilhosa Tens usado tripé?! Ou és tu que não tremes mesmo nadinha?!


Não tremo nadinha! 
Tripé, regra geral, só em longas exposições. Estas da Estrela, portanto, não; foi mesmo com alguma força de braços a manter a máquina estabilizada  E depois em pós-produção, adiciono-lhes mais uns "pozinhos", já que a máquina não é topo de gama nem nada que se pareça. Nada de muito especial no entanto, o normal: contrastes, sombras, luminosidade, nitidez, ruído, etc..  Fotografar em RAW também ajuda bastante. E mais de 30 anos a fotografar também dá para ir aprendendo algumas coisas 

Mas olha que as tuas não são nada más, acho que já o disse algumas vezes  Belíssimas estas duas últimas amostras


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (14 Jan 2021 às 22:17)

Boa noite,
Por aqui o dia foi de céu limpo e com um claro aumento da temperatura em comparação com dias anteriores. Depois de a temperatura ter descido até aos 2,8°C até à meia-noite, o ar marítimo lá chegou e a temperatura até subiu bem. 
No entanto, ainda geou bem nos locais mais abrigados do vento marítimo, ou seja, nos vales. O vale do Intermarché estava todo coberto de gelo por volta das oito da manhã e a Quinta do Marialva parecia uma pista de ski. Aliás, aquela zona é um espetáculo ao nível de inversões térmicas - saí de casa com 5°C e, ao passar por um vale na Quinta da Queimada, a temperatura desceu para os 2°C (via-se alguma geada por lá). Entretanto, a temperatura subiu até aos 7°C em Vale de Milhaços, na zona do Clube Recreativo. Após passar essa zona, a temperatura começou a descer bem - 240 metros depois, na zona da Farmácia Central, a temperatura era de 4°C e, 200 metros depois, era já só de 1°C, tendo chegado inclusive aos -1°C na entrada principal da Quinta do Marialva! Uns 150 metros depois, na rotunda de Corroios, a temperatura subiu 5°C!!!  

O nevoeiro ainda acumuloi 0,3 mm, o primeiro acumulado desde há bastantes dias. Já a máxima finalmente ultrapassou a média de 13°C, a primeira vez desde o início do mês!

*Charneca de Caparica*
Máx: 13,7°C
Mín: 2,8°C
Prec: 0,3 mm (humidade)

Agora estão 8,5°C e céu limpo. Quentinho, portanto...


----------



## jonas_87 (15 Jan 2021 às 00:06)

Por Alcabideche lá regressámos ao normal, vento forte.
11 graus


----------



## david 6 (15 Jan 2021 às 03:31)

*-0.2ºC*


----------



## srr (15 Jan 2021 às 09:24)

Bom dia,

A temperatura está subir gradualmente:
-Minima de -1


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (15 Jan 2021 às 12:58)

João Pedro disse:


> Não tremo nadinha!



Bem me parecia 



João Pedro disse:


> E depois em pós-produção, adiciono-lhes mais uns "pozinhos", já que a máquina não é topo de gama nem nada que se pareça. Nada de muito especial no entanto, o normal: contrastes, sombras, luminosidade, nitidez, ruído, etc..  Fotografar em RAW também ajuda bastante. E mais de 30 anos a fotografar também dá para ir aprendendo algumas coisas



Opá eu já faço isso tudo, mas já percebi que o que me falta mesmo é a experiência dos quase 30 anos a fotografar  Mas como vontade não me falta, haverei de lá chegar! 



João Pedro disse:


> Mas olha que as tuas não são nada más, acho que já o disse algumas vezes  Belíssimas estas duas últimas amostras



Sim é verdade, obrigado mais uma vez 

------------------------------------------------------------------

Quanto ao tempo, é verdade que o frio se foi mesmo embora! Mas foi uma dose dele daquelas , e que não será fácil de se repetir por cá! Hoje mínima "quentinha" de *6.6ºc* , e muita humidade, os solos agradecem muito, agora venha de lá a tão preciosa chuvinha! Depois de muito nevoeiro no vales esta manhã, o astro rei é senhor , e estão uns agradáveis *14ºc*  Fica o registo matinal !





Fog by Ricardo Carvalho, no Flickr




Fog by Ricardo Carvalho, no Flickr




Fog by Ricardo Carvalho, no Flickr




Fog by Ricardo Carvalho, no Flickr




Fog by Ricardo Carvalho, no Flickr




Fog by Ricardo Carvalho, no Flickr


----------



## Tufao André (15 Jan 2021 às 17:42)

Que dia bem ameno hoje, não tem mesmo nada a ver com as ultimas semanas!

A mínima foi relativamente alta com 9,9ºC e a máxima subiu a uns agradáveis 15,3ºC.
Bastante humidade de noite e vento fraco, um pouco mais moderado de N durante a tarde.

Temperatura em descida e HR em subida novamente, *13,0ºC e 79%
*
No fim de semana espera-se uma nova descida das temperaturas, sobretudo as mínimas, com valores a rondar os 3ºC/4ºC...


----------



## david 6 (15 Jan 2021 às 18:11)

minima de *-0.6ºC*


----------



## guisilva5000 (15 Jan 2021 às 18:38)

Mínima de *8,6ºC*, primeira acima da média.


----------



## Pedro1993 (15 Jan 2021 às 19:07)

O dia de hoje começou com nevoeiro, e não tão frio, em relação a dias anteriores, o sol sempre marcou presença, e até com uma temperatura bem agradável, atingida por volta da hora de almoço.


----------



## StormRic (15 Jan 2021 às 19:54)

david 6 disse:


> *-0.2ºC*





david 6 disse:


> minima de *-0.6ºC*



Hoje terá sido o último dia ( e a última hora) com temperatura negativa em Coruche (precisamente à hora dessa medição). As máximas hoje terão superado os 15ºC em muitas estações, o registo das 15h foi o que mostrou valores mais elevados:





Ontem só a Praia da Rainha chegou aos 15ºC ( das estações IPMA):





As mínimas ontem foram, como se previa, negativas só na região de Coimbra para norte e a sul do Tejo:





A região Oeste foi privilegiada com as mínimas mais suaves do continente (a par de Portalegre):


----------



## João Pedro (15 Jan 2021 às 20:29)

Ricardo Carvalho disse:


> Bem me parecia
> 
> Opá eu já faço isso tudo, mas já percebi que o que me falta mesmo é a experiência dos quase 30 anos a fotografar Mas como vontade não me falta, haverei de lá chegar!
> 
> ...


Primeira máquina, a do meu pai que há anos não era usada, em 1988 ou 1989, há 32 ou 33 anos portanto. Despertou cedo o bichinho 
E mais uma mão-cheia de magníficos registos com que nos presenteias!


----------



## jamestorm (15 Jan 2021 às 20:50)

Noite mais amena dos ultimas 3 semanas ..9ºC

O Frio por aqui foi muito, mas nada que não aconteça todos os anos...penso que ele chegou foi a zonas que habitualmente não são tão frias. Este ano até gelos tivemos nas estradas aqui em Alenquer, mas geadas é coisa comum por cá ano após ano e tenho registos de temperaturas mais baixas em 2013 -6ºC medidos por mim, estivemos perto as nao chegamos a essa marca..


----------



## david 6 (15 Jan 2021 às 21:01)

StormRic disse:


> Hoje terá sido o último dia ( e a última hora) com temperatura negativa em Coruche (precisamente à hora dessa medição). As máximas hoje terão superado os 15ºC em muitas estações, o registo das 15h foi o que mostrou valores mais elevados:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



creio que até a madrugada de segunda ainda pode continuar nos negativos, por aqui 7ºC


----------



## ZéCa (15 Jan 2021 às 23:54)

Boa noite!
Apesar de ter chegado ao fim este episódio de vários dias seguidos de frio, que nos vai ficar registado na memória, aqui a mínima para amanhã vai ser fria com 1ºC, segundo a previsão do IPMA. Para Domingo e Segunda será de 0ºC. Neste momento vai com 7,6ºC.


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (16 Jan 2021 às 00:55)

Boa noite, 
Bem, parece que a vaga de frio terminou por aqui. Tanto a mínima como a máxima hoje aqui na zona estiveram em valores mais próximos ao normal e as previsões dos próximos dias até segunda apontam para a continuação deste padrão. Poderá ocorrer uma ligeira diminuição da mínima, mas não será nada notável. O céu, esse sim, esteve limpo todo o dia, sem nenhuma nuvem no céu.  

*Charneca de Caparica*
Máx: 16,9ºC
Mín: 6,7ºC

Agora estão 9,2ºC e céu limpo. O vento tem impedido a temperatura de descer há já umas quantas horas.


----------



## david 6 (16 Jan 2021 às 03:04)

*-0.6ºC*


----------



## ZéCa (16 Jan 2021 às 08:18)

Bom dia!
Por aqui ainda um restinho de frio. Agora 3,3°C. Alguma névoa.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Enviado do meu SM-N960F através do Tapatalk


----------



## Gilmet (16 Jan 2021 às 11:18)

Bom dia,

Os últimos dias foram já dentro da normalidade, para esta terra subtropical. 

14/01: *8.1ºC* / *13.0ºC*
15/01: *9.7ºC* / *14.8ºC*

Hoje, mínima de *7.4ºC*. Actuais 10.7ºC e céu limpo.


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (16 Jan 2021 às 12:34)

João Pedro disse:


> Primeira máquina, a do meu pai que há anos não era usada, em 1988 ou 1989, há 32 ou 33 anos portanto. Despertou cedo o bichinho



Filho de peixe sabe nadar 



João Pedro disse:


> E mais uma mão-cheia de magníficos registos com que nos presenteias!



Obrigado João, o bichinho aqui mordeu tarde, mas mordeu com força 

---------------------------------------------------

Hoje por Azeitão voltaram as mínimas mais fresquinhas , contudo nada comparado com alguns dias da passada semana!   Mínima de *3.8ºc* , muita humidade novamente , e geada valente outra vez ! Agora estão *12.7ºc* , e vento praticamente nulo! Fica umas fotos desta manhã , e mais algumas do dia de ontem! 




Frost by Ricardo Carvalho, no Flickr




Frost by Ricardo Carvalho, no Flickr




Frost by Ricardo Carvalho, no Flickr

Hoje não ouve praticamente nevoeiro , mas ontem ouve muito 




Fog by
Ricardo Carvalho, no Flickr




Fog by Ricardo Carvalho, no Flickr




Fog by Ricardo Carvalho, no Flickr




Fog by Ricardo Carvalho, no Flickr




Fog by Ricardo Carvalho, no Flickr


----------



## Thomar (16 Jan 2021 às 13:09)

Ricardo Carvalho disse:


> Filho de peixe sabe nadar
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Belos registos! 

Enviado do meu LG-D405 através do Tapatalk


----------



## david 6 (16 Jan 2021 às 13:09)

minima de *-3.2ºC*


----------



## Thomar (16 Jan 2021 às 13:12)

Thomar disse:


> Belos registos!
> 
> Enviado do meu LG-D405 através do Tapatalk


Eu gosto muito de fotografia, mas de momento não há guito para comprar uma máquina fotográfica decente ou um smartphone xpto...
A não ser que algum membro do forum seja um filantropo e me patrocine...

Enviado do meu LG-D405 através do Tapatalk


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (16 Jan 2021 às 13:14)

Bom dia,
Durante a madrugada, como já tinha dito, o vento diminuiu e a temperatura lá desceu. Mesmo assim a mínima foi bastante superior à de dias anteriores! Entretanto a temperatura segue "alta", já superior a 10°C. Estão 12,0°C e céu limpíssimo... 

Nos últimos dias desapareceu a geada por aqui mas, dada a sinóptica, na Quinta do Marialva, em Corroios, deve ter geado outra vez!


----------



## ZéCa (16 Jan 2021 às 13:37)

Boa tarde!
A esta hora está fresco por aqui. 12,6°C. A mínima andou nos 3°C com uma ligeira névoa.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Enviado do meu SM-N960F através do Tapatalk


----------



## Pedro1993 (16 Jan 2021 às 15:46)

Esta tarde segue bem amena, mas nem assim chega para aquecer o interior de casa, a geada marcou também presença em mais uma manhã que acordou em tons de branco.

mínima: -0,5ºC


----------



## Tufao André (16 Jan 2021 às 16:46)

Boa tarde!

A noite já foi mais fria, como previsto, com uma brisa que não permitiu uma descida mais acentuada... *5,5°C *foi até onde desceu!

13,0°C de máxima, que já começa a descer novamente. 12,8°C actuais e vento fraco de NE


----------



## guisilva5000 (16 Jan 2021 às 17:31)

Mínima de facto baixou, *4,5ºC*. ´


----------



## ZéCa (16 Jan 2021 às 17:31)

Boa tarde!
Aqui o dia foi fresco. Máxima de 12,9°C. Agora começa a sentir-se uma descida acentuada da temperatura. Agora vai com 9,3°C. Segundo o IPMA amanhã a previsão da mínima aqui será de 0°C.
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Enviado do meu SM-N960F através do Tapatalk


----------



## N_Fig (16 Jan 2021 às 17:49)

Voltámos às mínimas negativas na Figueira, mas não deve durar muito mais. O dia hoje pareceu menos quente que ontem, também


----------



## RStorm (16 Jan 2021 às 19:20)

Boa Noite 

Ontem e hoje foram dias soalheiros, com céu geralmente limpo e temperaturais mais normais para esta zona  
A única diferença entre ambos os dias está nos inícios de manhã, em que ontem apresentou-se com neblina/nevoeiro e hoje já foi a geada fraca a ocupar lugar  
O vento tem se apresentado nulo, mas por vezes sopra uma brisa temporária do quadrante N. 

Ontem: *4,8ºC / 13,6ºC *
Hoje: *2,9ºC / 13,0ºC 
*
T. Atual: *7,3ºC *
HR: 65%
Vento: Nulo


----------



## ZéCa (16 Jan 2021 às 21:38)

Esta noite/manhã promete ser fria. Pelo menos por aqui. Agora uma ligeira névoa e a temperatura a cair. À momentos 5,4°C.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Enviado do meu SM-N960F através do Tapatalk


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (16 Jan 2021 às 22:20)

Thomar disse:


> Eu gosto muito de fotografia, mas de momento não há guito para comprar uma máquina fotográfica decente ou um smartphone xpto...
> A não ser que algum membro do forum seja um filantropo e me patrocine...
> 
> Enviado do meu LG-D405 através do Tapatalk


Obrigado vizinho  Quanto ao camaradas filantropos , espera sentado,  já é espécie rara por ai  Basta olhar ao comportamento das pessoas no dia de ontem e hoje, quando mais do que nunca deviam estar preocupadas com eles, mas acima de tudo pelos outros também! 

---------------

7.2°c, vento nulo! 

Enviado do meu SM-A510F através do Tapatalk


----------



## João Branco (17 Jan 2021 às 00:13)

Praia Fluvial do Rebolim, manhã do dia 12 (isto é uma poça, não são as margens do Mondego )









São Romão no mesmo dia, com *-5.5ºC *a cerca de meio metro do solo, a mínima provavelmente, dada a hora a que lá fui.

















Limite Este da massa urbana de Coimbra, manhã de dia 13, bastante geada visível nos telhados.












Tenho estado bastante ocupado portanto não deu para ser mais cedo .


----------



## Gilmet (17 Jan 2021 às 00:57)

Boa noite,

Extremos de ontem: *6.6ºC* / *13.8ºC*.

De momento sigo com 7.5ºC.


----------



## david 6 (17 Jan 2021 às 01:19)

*-0.8ºC*


----------



## StormRic (17 Jan 2021 às 03:10)

david 6 disse:


> creio que até a madrugada de segunda ainda pode continuar nos negativos, por aqui 7ºC





david 6 disse:


> *-0.8ºC*



De facto as mínimas negativas não largam Coruche (extremos de anteontem, dia 15):









Há pouco (duas horas atrás), já estava em negativas outra vez:





Registos da semana de 11 a 16, em Parque Santa Iria: hoje a máxima desceu bastante em relação a ontem, mas o sol forte e o vento fraco compensaram.


----------



## guisilva5000 (17 Jan 2021 às 03:10)

Bem e se desceu... *1,6ºC* agora. Colares igualmente nos 0ºC às 2h UTC...

Cabo da Roca a alguns kms com 10ºC


----------



## david 6 (17 Jan 2021 às 04:35)

*-2ºC*


----------



## ZéCa (17 Jan 2021 às 07:44)

Bom dia!
Por aqui esta manhã conta com 1,6°C. Alguma névoa no  horizonte. Há também formação de geada e gelo nos carros. Está um amanhecer bonito!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	













Enviado do meu SM-N960F através do Tapatalk


----------



## jonas_87 (17 Jan 2021 às 10:46)

Boas,

Mais uma geada em Alcabideche,  impressionante o elevado numero de dias para esta zona.
Hoje de manhã cedo quis passar de bike no congelador,  e como muito confio no termómetro da bike quis fazer a medição.
Registei 4 negativos(nunca tinha feito um treino com temperatura tão baixa),  poças congeladas , árvores com gelo.
Incrível aquela inversão.

















Um vale modesto em termos de desnível de encostas, mas com acumulação/aprisionamento de ar frio fora do normal.
Para malta que quiser saber onde é o local exacto desta "Seiça " aqui vai:



Alfinete
Perto de: Alcabideche
https://maps.app.goo.gl/smjXU6gGLy7mmYMA8


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (17 Jan 2021 às 10:51)

Boas,
Por aqui o resto do dia de ontem foi curiosamente ameno, com uma temperatura máxima superior a 14°C. De facto, durante o dia já se nota um claro aumento das temperaturas, mas durante a noite esse aumento tem sido bem mais ligeiro. Nos próximos dias, entretanto, parece que virá a chuva e o tempo chuvisco também parece que será para ficar! Ainda bem, pois os solos já estão a ressentir-se!!! 

*Charneca de Caparica*
Máx: 14,2°C
Mín: 3,0°C

Hoje durante a madrugada houve algum nevoeiro, que fez com que a temperatura máxima até fosse ligeiramente acima da mínima. Entretanto o céu limpou e estão 6,5°C, para já.


----------



## Pedro1993 (17 Jan 2021 às 11:09)

Bom dia,

Mais uma manhã que acordou com uma boa camada de geada, estando um pouco mais frio, em relação ao dia anterior, agora sigo com sol, e pelo menos indica ser identico ao restante dia de ontem.

mínima: -0.8ºC


----------



## david 6 (17 Jan 2021 às 13:30)

minima de *-3.6ºC*


----------



## MSantos (17 Jan 2021 às 14:26)

Boas!

Mínima mais baixa hoje de 1.0ºC e tal como ontem um dia agradável de Sol. 

As noites frescas estão a acabar, mas ainda teremos mais duas e depois vem lá a chuvinha!


----------



## Luís Manuel (17 Jan 2021 às 17:56)

Boas,

Pelas 09:00 ainda acusou  no termómetro do carro -2 no Bombarral.


----------



## ZéCa (17 Jan 2021 às 18:04)

Boa tarde! Manhã com alguma névoa, mínima de 1,6°C. Tarde soalheira com máxima de 13,5°C. Agora temperatura em queda. À momentos 9,1°C. Com o cair da noite começa mais uma vez a formar-se uma névoa no horizonte.
	

	
	
		
		

		
			














Enviado do meu SM-N960F através do Tapatalk


----------



## guisilva5000 (17 Jan 2021 às 18:24)

Mínima negativa, provavelmente a última do Inverno:* -0,6ºC
*
Edit: Já incrivelmente frio de novo, ainda sou capaz de baixar dos zero amanhã...


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (17 Jan 2021 às 21:53)

Boa noite pessoal,

Grande amplitude térmica que tivemos por Azeitão hoje, mínima de 1.1°c e máxima a rondar os 17°c   Bom para apanhar sol no jardim a beber uma taça de vinho  Agora já vai descendo bem com 7.1°c , e não espero uma mínima muito diferente,  dado que o vento é praticamente nulo, e assim deverá continuar durante a madrugada! Bom início de semana a todos 

Enviado do meu SM-A510F através do Tapatalk


----------



## Gilmet (17 Jan 2021 às 23:40)

Boa noite,

Extremos de hoje: *6.5ºC* / *15.8ºC*.

Por agora, 9,1ºC, com dificuldade em descer.


----------



## guisilva5000 (18 Jan 2021 às 00:12)

Gilmet disse:


> Boa noite,
> 
> Extremos de hoje: *6.5ºC* / *15.8ºC*.
> 
> Por agora, 9,1ºC, com dificuldade em descer.


Vales discordam vizinho, 2ºC aqui  e uma brisa arrepiante.

Bucelas já com -0,3ºC


----------



## dvieira (18 Jan 2021 às 00:16)

Ontem a temperatura mínima registada aqui foi de -2,1 °C. Hoje parece e pelo o mesmo caminho com 0,8 °C e cocerteza vou ter geada amanhã. Este padrão só irá alterar com a chegada da chuva.


----------



## david 6 (18 Jan 2021 às 03:07)

*-2.5ºC*


----------



## StormRic (18 Jan 2021 às 03:21)

Boa noite

Mínimas e máximas de anteontem, dia 16:










Aqui na zona, mínima de *3,8ºC* e máxima de 1*5,2ºC*, amplitude voltou a aumentar.
O vento manteve-se sempre fraco, mesmo as rajadas não foram além dos 15 Km/h, deambulando pelos quadrantes norte, de ENE a WNW.

Ainda não são nuvens altas relacionadas com os sistemas frontais que chegarão na terça-feira ao fim da tarde, mas denunciam já uma circulação de oeste nos níveis altos.
Ontem dia 17 ao crepúsculo, para WSW, pouco antes das 18h: "caudas de cavalo" e virgas longínquas (> 200 Km).


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (18 Jan 2021 às 07:52)

Bom dia,
Por aqui o dia de ontem foi bastante ameno. É interessante que a temperatura durante o dia esteja tão elevada mas, durante a noite, desça tanto - de facto, mesmo com os dias claramente mais quentes, as últimas mínimas continuaram bem frias!  

Durante a madrugada e parte da manhã esteve nevoeiro, que ainda acumulou 0,3 mm fruto da humidade. 

*Charneca de Caparica*
Máx: 16,1°C
Mín: 3,7°C
Prec: 0,3 mm (nevoeiro)

Na madrugada que passou a temperatura foi um pouco mais baixa que em dias anteriores, possivelmente devido ao nevoeiro e à inexistência de vento. Estão 3,0°C e alguma névoa neste momento... A madrugada também acumulou 0,3 mm, fruto do nevoeiro. 

Venha a precipitação dos próximos dias!


----------



## ZéCa (18 Jan 2021 às 08:47)

Bom dia!
Amanhecer bonito todo branquinho e névoa! Hoje poderá ter sido mesmo a última grande geada do inverno aqui. A mínima chegou aos 1,3ºC. Havia gelo nos carros, nas ervas e alguns telhados. Mais uma geada intensa. Não podemos reclamar deste inverno, quanto a situações de frio. Já são bastantes dias seguidos. Recordo que já vem desde o natal.





,
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




,
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




,
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




,


----------



## raposo_744 (18 Jan 2021 às 09:08)

Por aqui uma manhã bem fria com a geada a ser uma contaste nestas madrugadas/manhãs
.


----------



## dvieira (18 Jan 2021 às 09:53)

A temperatura mínima hoje foi de -1,9 °C. Agora sigo com 3,7 °C e 62% HR.


----------



## Northern Lights (18 Jan 2021 às 09:57)

Mínima de 4,8 ºC. Agora sigo com 7,9 ºC.
Os próximos dias prometem


----------



## Tufao André (18 Jan 2021 às 10:02)

Bom dia a todos!

Noite mais fria que as anteriores! O vento fraco/nulo, elevada HR e inversão fez com a mínima baixasse aos *3,0ºC* ao inicio da manhã 
Neste momento já em subida gradual, 5,8ºC actuais. Vento fraco de NE.

A partir de amanhã à noite cá teremos o regresso da chuva que bem falta faz e as noites frias acabaram finalmente!


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (18 Jan 2021 às 10:31)

Bom dia pessoal,

Pois é, este ano ninguém se pode queixar da falta de frio  Tem sido uma tareia daquelas , e tudo o que estava verde nos solos , está agora praticamente amarelo , contudo estamos prestes a mudar a sinóptica  Hoje mínima de *2.7ºc *, geada generalizada mais uma vez , e uns atuais *7.8ºc*  Para quem já dizia neste fórum que Fevereiro ia seguir a tónica dos últimos anos , e ia ser muito seco , esqueceu-se que Janeiro ainda ia a meio  Venha de lá essa rega , que bastante falta esta a fazer 

Não chega para a média do mês por cá , mas  a concretizar-se ainda chega para ser o "melhor" Janeiro dos últimos anos!







Por esse país fora!


----------



## MSantos (18 Jan 2021 às 10:46)

Boas!

Mínima de 0,7ºC aqui pela Azambuja, a penúltima noite fria antes do tempo ameno e húmido que se avizinha.


----------



## AnDré (18 Jan 2021 às 10:49)

Bom dia,

Geada branquinha esta manhã no vale de Odivelas/Loures.
Parecia Várzea da Serra em algumas manhã de Agosto. 

Já se nota muita erva queimada das constantes geadas, o que não é muito comum aqui na região.


----------



## TiagoLC (18 Jan 2021 às 13:13)

Boas!
Muita geada hoje de manhã na zona do Fonte Nova, Benfica. Até nos passeios e alcatrão havia. Há ali muito potencial para inversões, o que é no mínimo interessante pois estamos a falar de um ambiente urbano.


----------



## Tufao André (18 Jan 2021 às 13:27)

Tiagolco disse:


> Boas!
> Muita geada hoje de manhã na zona do Fonte Nova, Benfica. Até nos passeios e alcatrão havia. Há ali muito potencial para inversões, o que é no mínimo interessante pois estamos a falar de um ambiente urbano.



Confirmo, pois vivo muito perto dessa zona, e aqui na freguesia vizinha (já pertencente à Amadora) é igual! Sem dúvida que é muito interessante e acaba por criar bons constrastes em distâncias tão curtas...  

Há mais de 20 anos que vivo nesta zona e não me recordo de ver tantos espaços verdes (jardins, parques, terrenos baldios, etc) completamente amarelados das sucessivas geadas ocorridas durante estas semanas!! É mesmo incomum registar-se mínimas entre os 0ºC e os 3ºC tantos dias seguidos...


----------



## david 6 (18 Jan 2021 às 13:32)

minima de *-4.4ºC*

ver se hoje ainda chega aos negativos pois depois vai ficar mais ameno


----------



## TiagoLC (18 Jan 2021 às 13:47)

Tufao André disse:


> Confirmo, pois vivo muito perto dessa zona, e aqui na freguesia vizinha (já pertencente à Amadora) é igual! Sem dúvida que é muito interessante e acaba por criar bons constrastes em distâncias tão curtas...


Falo especificamente da zona do Fonte Nova porque realmente é muito frequente haver geadas fortes, principalmente no parque da Quinta da Granja (perto do Colombo), tal como já relatei há dois anos. O facto de estar situado no sopé norte da serra de Monsanto também deve ajudar. A acumulação de ar frio é impressionante e é algo que não se vê tão frequentemente em ambientes urbanos.


----------



## remember (18 Jan 2021 às 14:42)

Boa tarde,

Parece que voltámos ao arroz

Geada de novo esta manhã no carro, mas um pouco mais fraca, mínima de 3.7°C

Ribeira de Carenque, passagem pela Serra da Silveira, Belas e Idanha com - 1.5°C

Parece que vem lá a chuvinha já não podia com tantos dias de mínimas tão baixas... 

Enviado do meu POT-LX1 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Toby (18 Jan 2021 às 15:29)

Boa tarde,

-0.9°  17.2°


----------



## jonas_87 (18 Jan 2021 às 15:30)

Tiagolco disse:


> Falo especificamente da zona do Fonte Nova porque realmente é muito frequente haver geadas fortes, principalmente no parque da Quinta da Granja (perto do Colombo), tal como já relatei há dois anos. O facto de estar situado no sopé norte da serra de Monsanto também deve ajudar. A acumulação de ar frio é impressionante e é algo que não se vê tão frequentemente em ambientes urbanos.



Boas

Isso é  relativamente próximo do terminal dos autocarros,certo?
Consegues me mandar as coordenadas?
Fiquei curioso.
____

Outra mínima gelada, certamente bem negativa no sitio do costume.
Por cá também se vê muita erva amarelada, simplesmente não me lembro de um evento tão prolongado de frio nocturno.
Venha a chuva !
16 graus


----------



## ZéCa (18 Jan 2021 às 15:52)

Boa tarde!
A máxima aqui já foi atingida, 12,8ºC. Agora começa a cair, 12,1ºC. Parece que o IPMA para amanhã ainda dá mínima de 2ºC para aqui. Será que vem mais geada?


----------



## Tufao André (18 Jan 2021 às 16:39)

Tiagolco disse:


> Falo especificamente da zona do Fonte Nova porque realmente é muito frequente haver geadas fortes, principalmente no parque da Quinta da Granja (perto do Colombo), tal como já relatei há dois anos. O facto de estar situado no sopé norte da serra de Monsanto também deve ajudar. A acumulação de ar frio é impressionante e é algo que não se vê tão frequentemente em ambientes urbanos.



Exactamente, pensei logo nesse parque! Sem dúvida que é a zona mais fria de Benfica que conheço... Pena não haver lá nenhuma estação para registar os valores! Certamente que daria mínimas incríveis bem abaixo dos 0ºC  

__________


Reina o sol, vento fraco/nulo de ENE e *14,2ºC *de máxima.
Já em descida, nos 13,8ºC actuais e 60% de HR


----------



## TiagoLC (18 Jan 2021 às 16:40)

jonas_87 disse:


> Boas
> 
> Isso é relativamente próximo do terminal dos autocarros,certo?
> Consegues me mandar as coordenadas?
> Fiquei curioso.


Precisamente. É só sair do metro do Colégio Militar que se começa a sentir o ar mais fresco. 
Coordenadas: 38.752179, -9.191271
Mas no geral, esta zona do Fonte Nova/Campus do IPL/Benfica é bastante fria.





A verdade é que hoje cheguei ao Fonte Nova e o relvado circundante estava todo branquinho. Imagino no tal parque. Infelizmente não consegui tirar fotografias.


----------



## guisilva5000 (18 Jan 2021 às 17:45)

Bem e parece que ainda foi pior que ontem, agora sim deve ser a última mínima negativa do mês.

Mínima: *-1,1ºC 
*
Colares é bem capaz de ter igualado a mínima de -2,5ºC ou até passado...


----------



## StormRic (18 Jan 2021 às 18:56)

Hoje as mínimas em Santa Iria foram praticamente idênticas às de ontem. Aliás os dois dias foram muito semelhantes, quer em temperaturas e humidade quer em vento fraco, sempre inferior a 15 Km/h e com períodos de calma durante a madrugada.
Hoje apenas mais fixo na direcção Leste.

Em Santa Iria:
Parque, mínima *3,8ºC* (igual ao dia anterior), máxima *12,7ºC* (inferior a ontem em 2,5ºC, o vento fixo em Leste parece ter influenciado de alguma forma), local alto, arborizado e bem exposto ao vento.
Meteo, *3,7ºC* (ontem 3,5ºC), *19,0ºC* (ontem 19,3ºC), o local é urbano e relativamente abrigado do vento, menor altitude. 

Tarde de sol bem agradável, céu limpo.


----------



## StormRic (18 Jan 2021 às 19:10)

No vale de Bucelas, a estação de Bemposta, teve ontem e hoje novamente mínimas bem negativas e consequentemente geadas fortes, certamente.
Mas as tardes ensolaradas levaram as máximas bem alto, criando uma amplitude térmica notável, maior ou perto dos 20ºC.

Ontem: *-2,6ºC*, *17,9ºC*, HR 99% a 44%
Hoje: *-2,6ºC*, *16,9ºC,* HR 96% a 45%

Neste momento a estação já segue com apenas 5,3ºC e 83%, nova madrugada de geada.

Nos últimos três dias, Seiça (Ourém, Santarém), registou *-5,1ºC*, *-5,1ºC* e *-5,6ºC*; já vai com *2,1ºC* a caminho de outra mínima gélida; *23ºC* de amplitude térmica ontem !


----------



## ZéCa (18 Jan 2021 às 22:31)

Boa noite!
Na próxima manhã, não deverá haver a geada dos últimos dias, mas aqui a noite vai com com algum frio. Agora 5,2ºC. A continuar assim promete para amanhã!


----------



## srr (18 Jan 2021 às 23:08)

<divclass="fb-post"data-href=""data-width="500"data-show-text="true"><blockquotecite=""class="fb-xfbml-parse-ignore"><p>18-01-2021 - Pior Record Covid
18-01-2021 - Registo de 30 dias seguidos de Geadas
18-01-2021 - Para registo histórico futuro;
 por <ahref="https://www.facebook.com/sergio.rosa.31149">Sergio Rosa</a> em&nbsp;<ahref="">Segunda-feira, 18 de janeiro de 2021</a></blockquote></div>


----------



## jamestorm (18 Jan 2021 às 23:29)

muito frio a esta hora aqui por Alenquer / Alto Concelho 2ºC um frio húmido na rua que se pega aos ossos,...condições para gelo e cinzelo?? A mima foi de -2ºC


----------



## Mammatus (18 Jan 2021 às 23:37)

Boa noite pessoal,

Como não tenho aparecido nos últimos dias vou fazer um apanhado dos extremos.

5ª feira, 14/01
Barreiro: *14.2ºC* / *6.0ºC*
Palhais: *13.6ºC* / *0.2ºC*

6ª feira, 15/01
Barreiro: *15.7ºC* / *9.3ºC*
Palhais: *16.1ºC* / *3.2ºC*

Sábado, 16/01
Barreiro: *14.4ºC* / *5.5ºC*
Palhais:*14.6ºC* / *0.5ºC*

Domingo, 17/01
Barreiro: *16.0ºC* / *4.3ºC*
Palhais: *16.6ºC* / *0.4ºC*

Uma clara recuperação das máximas, as mínimas voltaram a cair durante o fim de semana, isto após o interregno de 6ª feira por consequência de uma intrusão de ar de origem marítima, mais quente e húmido, o que também deu origem aos nevoeiros matinais na manhã se 6ª feira.
Os restantes dias, incluído hoje, foram de céu limpo.

A máxima de hoje foi *14.7ºC* e a mínima *3.9ºC*.
Por Palhais, máxima de *16.1ºC* e mínima de *0.4ºC*.

Sigo com uns "escaldantes" 9.8ºC, vento fraco de ESE. 
Palhais segue com 3.7 e vento nulo, mais uma noite/madrugada de inversão.


Hoje marca o último dia deste período bem "aviado" de frio, que, não obstante algumas oscilações pontuais, transitou de 2020 para 2021.
2ª quinzena do mês amena e húmida, em perspectiva.


----------



## jamestorm (18 Jan 2021 às 23:37)

Que belas fotos para recordar, os campos assim gelados ganham outra beleza nesta altura do ano, imo. 



ZéCa disse:


> Bom dia!
> Amanhecer bonito todo branquinho e névoa! Hoje poderá ter sido mesmo a última grande geada do inverno aqui. A mínima chegou aos 1,3ºC. Havia gelo nos carros, nas ervas e alguns telhados. Mais uma geada intensa. Não podemos reclamar deste inverno, quanto a situações de frio. Já são bastantes dias seguidos. Recordo que já vem desde o natal.
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## ZéCa (18 Jan 2021 às 23:49)

Achava eu que ia ser uma noite/ manhã bem mais amena. Pelo que parece vamos ter mais geada por aqui. Agora já vai com 4,2°C. Paira uma névoa no horizonte.

Enviado do meu SM-N960F através do Tapatalk


----------



## Gilmet (19 Jan 2021 às 00:46)

Boa noite,

Extremos vergonhosos de ontem: *7.6ºC* / *15.2ºC*. 

De momento sigo com 8.8ºC.


----------



## jonas_87 (19 Jan 2021 às 00:46)

Tiagolco disse:


> Precisamente. É só sair do metro do Colégio Militar que se começa a sentir o ar mais fresco.
> Coordenadas: 38.752179, -9.191271
> Mas no geral, esta zona do Fonte Nova/Campus do IPL/Benfica é bastante fria.
> 
> ...



Obrigado.
Sei perfeitamente onde é , na volta área urbana em redor talvez forme um tampão ao ar frio e aí surja a dita acumulação desse mesmo ar.
Penso que não exista qualquer linha de água,  mas por vezes nem é necessário. Onde vivo existe um terreno descampado que está a uns 10 mts de altitude abaixo do redor e é suficiente para provocar uma pequena inversão.

_______

6 graus.Noite fria.

Sinceramente farto de frio, nunca vi a malta em Alcabideche a usar tanto a lareira,impressionante.Curioso como as consequências/impactos do frio anormal podem ser vistas de muitas formas.
A própria Cascais Ambiente passou muitas  vezes com uma varredora na estrada do Pisão para remover possíveis troços de estrada que tivessem gelo. Enfim para mais tarde recordar...

Já agora uma foto de Domingo aqui perto proximo da Quinta do Pisão, não sei vê muito mas aquela área deprimida estava toda branca,  tem sido geadas Épicas e temperatura muito negativas,conforme tenho partilhado.


----------



## david 6 (19 Jan 2021 às 03:29)

*-0.5ºC*


----------



## ZéCa (19 Jan 2021 às 06:11)

Bom dia! Foi-se a geada, veio o nevoeiro intenso. Quase não se vê nada! Agora com 5,1°C.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










Enviado do meu SM-N960F através do Tapatalk


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (19 Jan 2021 às 07:16)

Bom dia,
Última mínima "fresca" por aqui, mesmo assim acima da de últimos dias, de 4,1°C. De facto, a direção do vento também mudou, vindo agora do quadrante sul. Normalmente, isto ê bom sinal...   

Ontem o dia acabou assim: 

*Charneca de Caparica*
Máx: 14,0°C
Mín: 2,2°C 
Prec: 0,3 mm (nevoeiro)


----------



## Tonton (19 Jan 2021 às 07:28)

Bom dia,

Nevoeiro cerrado e temperatura na casa dos 8º C por aqui...


----------



## srr (19 Jan 2021 às 08:23)

E mudança radical,

Está um spray, que mal sê, com 3 graus ;  +9º graus que ontem á mesma hora.


----------



## MSantos (19 Jan 2021 às 09:40)

Bom dia!

Espesso manto de nevoeiro aqui pela Azambuja. A mínima foi de 2,3ºC e por agora registo 5,9ºC.


----------



## Geopower (19 Jan 2021 às 10:13)

Bom dia. Início de manhã com nevoeiro cerrado. Visibilidade inferior a 200 metros.
Panorâmica a norte:


----------



## Pedro1993 (19 Jan 2021 às 11:17)

Bom dia,

E que mudança radical, em relação aos dias anteriores, em que o sol, logo espreitava, sigo, com céu muito nublado, e bem fresco.


----------



## Tufao André (19 Jan 2021 às 11:22)

Bom dia!

Nevoeiro muito cerrado também por aqui ao inicio da manhã, com mínima ainda baixa de *4,3ºC*. Ainda assim, já não tão baixa como nos dias anteriores...

A esta hora o nevoeiro está menos cerrado, mas ainda não dissipou totalmente! Estão apenas *7,4ºC *e vento muito fraco de E.


----------



## Northern Lights (19 Jan 2021 às 13:00)

Hoje registei uma mínima de 6,3 ºC. Agora sigo ainda com 8,6  ºC.
Venha a chuva!


----------



## Microburst (19 Jan 2021 às 14:00)

Boa tarde

Manhã de nevoeiro cerrado com cheiro "azeitado" (já sei ao que se deve), tendo a temperatura não passado dos 5ºC. Há cerca de hora e meia esse mesmo nevoeiro foi rapidamente substituído por nuvens médias vindas de Sudoeste, deixando o dia agora bastante nublado e algo escuro. A temperatura subiu para os 9,7ºC, 97% de humidade e PA nos 1021hpa.


----------



## StormRic (19 Jan 2021 às 16:00)

Boa tarde

Nevoeiro pela madrugada/ manhã, levantou a meio da manhã deixando ver um céu cinzento, escuro, mas há pouco ainda houve umas abertas curtas com sol!

Cerca das 5h da madrugada ocorreu a mudança de massa de ar, com aumento de humidade e precipitação oculta do nevoeiro e orvalho depositado nas superfícies ainda muito frias:* 0,5 mm*.
Em Parque Santa iria a temperatura subiu nessa altura da mínima de *3,6ºC* para um pequeno máximo nocturno de 5,3ºC; a HR tivera um mínimo de *56%* pela 01h e subindo gradualmente ultrapassou os *80%* pelas 5h30, momento do máximo relativo de temperatura.

Neste instante, *10,7ºC* no Parque, *81%*; na Escola (só foi reactivada pouco antes das 9h ), *11,0ºC* e *82%*.

Ontem, primeiras tímidas florações das árvores frutícolas, típicas desta época, mas parece-me um pouco precoce:

















E esta solitária...





Ainda uma referência à existência de lagarta-do-pinheiro já em actividade.


----------



## StormRic (19 Jan 2021 às 16:19)

Extremos de temperatura nas estações IPMA da RLC, nos dois últimos dias: o que tem sido mais notável é a amplitude térmica diurna, atingindo valores à volta dos *23ºC* em algumas estações.

*Dia 17*, domingo:









*Ontem, 18*:









Voltando ao dia de hoje, por aqui a temperatura ainda está em subida, apesar do céu encoberto: *11,5ºC* em Santa Iria e *11,7ºC* aqui na Póvoa.
Vento de *Sul/SSE* fraco à volta dos 10 Km/h.


----------



## StormRic (19 Jan 2021 às 16:40)

Vem aí a frente fria:


----------



## Tufao André (19 Jan 2021 às 16:48)

Após a dissipação do nevoeiro, o céu permaneceu encoberto por nuvens médias e a temperatura vai subindo gradualmente, mantendo-se a HR algo elevada! (> 80%).

O vento já rodou para S, sopra fraco a moderado.
*12,7ºC *e *82% HR*

Mais logo à noite já deverá ocorrer precipitação, a começar fraca, mas que deverá cair com bastante intensidade durante a madrugada!! Veremos...


----------



## StormRic (19 Jan 2021 às 16:59)

As temperaturas litorais são nesta altura um espelho das temperaturas superficiais oceânicas, com a insolação reduzida não se esperam valores significativamente superiores a 14ºC:









O vento está instalado no quadrante Sul e sopra já forte, especialmente no litoral e zonas altas: Cabo da Roca reúne as duas condições.


----------



## david 6 (19 Jan 2021 às 17:07)

hoje ainda deu para negativos minima *-0.5ºC*, agora fica mais ameno, céu encoberto 13ºC


----------



## StormRic (19 Jan 2021 às 17:21)

Interessante gráfico da estação da Bemposta/Bucelas, a evidenciar claramente os três períodos marcantes do dia de hoje, até ao momento:
- Condições óptimas para* geada*, entre as 2h e as 5h, aproximadamente;
- *Nevoeiro* entre as 7h e as 12h;
- *Fluxo de Sul pré-frontal*, pressão em descida, vento a aumentar (mas aqui neste vale será sempre amenizado e canalizado de SSE).


----------



## StormRic (19 Jan 2021 às 17:37)

Imagem do Aqua das 13h48, bem delineadas a frente fria, ainda ao largo da costa ocidental ibérica, e a oclusão enrolada em torno da depressão "Gaetan":


----------



## guisilva5000 (19 Jan 2021 às 17:53)

Bem, hoje deve ter sido a última mínima abaixo do normal, visto que vamos disparar para anomalias positivas agora. Acredito que não devam ser suficientes para equilibrar a anomalia negativa que o mês irá ter.

Mínima: *1,4ºC*


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (19 Jan 2021 às 18:32)

Boa tarde,
Quando fiz a última mensagem, ainda não tinha saído de casa e portanto não tinha reparado se estava nevoeiro ou não. Estava sim um nevoeiro bem espesso, como há muito não se via por aqui! 

O nevoeiro lá dissipou por volta da uma da tarde, seguindo-se um claro aumento da temperatura de quase 4°C. O sol não foi visível durante o dia já que, quando o nevoeiro dissipou, o céu já se encontrava bastante nublado devido à frente em aproximação. 
@Microburst O cheiro característico deve-se claramente à Navigator (fábrica de celulose) de Setúbal. Quando o ambiente está húmido e pastoso é normal este cheiro chegar com alguma intensidade aqui à zona... Nada a ver com o fabrico de azeite! Hoje por acaso até nem estava assim tão mau - por vezes o cheiro é tão intenso que parecem ovos podres ou mesmo estrume! 

Entretanto a temperatura segue nos 13,6°C com o vento em intensificação. A pressão atmosférica também está em queda livre e segue nos 1026 hPa.


----------



## RStorm (19 Jan 2021 às 19:15)

Boa noite

Domingo e segunda foram dias novamente soalheiros e pouco nublados, com manhãs gélidas e tardes frescas mas agradáveis.
As geadas marcaram bem a sua presença nos campos, acompanhadas de acumulação de gelo nalgumas superfícies, inclusive nos carros.
O vento apresentou-se maioritariamente nulo, por vezes soprando muito fraco de NE.

Domingo: *1,8ºC / 13,9ºC*
Segunda: *1,5ºC / 13,7ºC 
*
Hoje já houve uma enorme mudança de padrão, dando finalmente por terminado esta longa temporada fria. 
O dia apresentou-se cinzento e muito nublado, após um inicio de manhã com nevoeiro. 
O vento tem soprado fraco de SW, sendo por vezes moderado nas zonas mais abertas e baldias, e aumentando de intensidade ao longo da tarde. 

As próximas horas prometem uma bela rega, situação que vai se prolongar pelos próximos dias  Venha ela  

Mínima: *4,1ºC*
Máxima: *14,2ºC *

T. Atual: *13,3ºC *
HR: 64% 
Vento: SW / 6,5 Km/h


----------



## StormRic (19 Jan 2021 às 19:22)

"Charneca" Mundial disse:


> O cheiro característico deve-se claramente à Navigator (fábrica de celulose) de Setúbal. Quando o ambiente está húmido e pastoso é normal este cheiro chegar com alguma intensidade aqui à zona...



Off-topic: Aqui na Póvoa tenho mais sorte, o cheiro característico quando o vento roda para Leste/Sueste é da fábrica DanCake. É certamente mais agradável mas já enjoa por vezes . Por vezes também apanho com o cheiro da incineradora da Valorsul ("reciclagem")... 

Situação presente: primeira precipitação deve estar quase a chegar a Peniche/Litoral de Sintra. A frente fria não tem grande aspecto, parece fragmentar-se. Espero mais da que vem depois ou até da prevista linha de instabilidade pós-frontal.





Temperatura em contra-mão da natural tendência de um anoitecer: está a subir devido à aproximação da corrente de sul pré-frontal, máxima do dia sempre em actualização.
*12,6ºC*, HR estável em *71%* (esteve em 85% durante várias horas pela manhã até início da tarde), parece-me pouco.
Vento Sul, fixo, aumentando ligeiramente mas nada de significativo, 15 a 20 Km/h de vento médio, rajadas não foram além dos* 34 Km/h*.
*Cabo da Roca* também não regista vento especialmente forte mas mantém uma média de *45 Km/h* desde há quatro horas.

As temperaturas mais elevadas às 18h eram as do litoral baixo à volta da foz do Tejo, de Colares a Cascais, Almada, Barreiro.


----------



## StormRic (19 Jan 2021 às 20:47)

Descida da pressão, 7 hPa em 9 horas, diminuindo a rapidez.

A frente corre longitudinalmente de SSW para NNE com deriva para Leste. O segmento mais a sul não tem uma estrutura organizada e intensa como da latitude de Leiria para Norte:





Vento a aumentar regularmente, 50 Km/h no Cabo da Roca.


----------



## João Pedro (19 Jan 2021 às 21:05)

StormRic disse:


> Off-topic: Aqui na Póvoa tenho mais sorte, o cheiro característico quando o vento roda para Leste/Sueste é da fábrica DanCake. É certamente mais agradável mas já enjoa por vezes . Por vezes também apanho com o cheiro da incineradora da Valorsul ("reciclagem")...


Falando da Valorsul, e dando, curto, seguimento ao off-topic: a mim cheira-me sempre a batatas cozidas quando lá passo! 
Pronto, siga o "on-topic"


----------



## Microburst (19 Jan 2021 às 21:34)

"Charneca" Mundial disse:


> @Microburst O cheiro característico deve-se claramente à Navigator (fábrica de celulose) de Setúbal. Quando o ambiente está húmido e pastoso é normal este cheiro chegar com alguma intensidade aqui à zona... Nada a ver com o fabrico de azeite! Hoje por acaso até nem estava assim tão mau - por vezes o cheiro é tão intenso que parecem ovos podres ou mesmo estrume!



Não querendo de forma alguma alongar este off-topic, queria no entanto fazer uma correção ao colega @"Charneca" Mundial: era mesmo cheiro azeitado, típico de dias frios com vento de Leste, algo semelhante a quando se aquece azeite. Já disseram aqui no fórum há uns tempos que esse cheiro provém salvo erro de unidades de processamento de caroço de azeitona (ou bagaço de azeitona, perdoem-me a ignorância), pois o cheiro das fábricas de pasta de papel de Setúbal é por demais conhecido por aqui, variando entre couves podres e estrume como bem escreveste, em alturas de vento de Sueste. Por fim, e para finalizar a panóplia odorífera da cidade, por vezes em dias com vento de Oeste, há no ar um certo cheiro a "ovos cozidos" ou "batatas cozidas", portanto temos de tudo. 

Siga a Marinha!


----------



## StormRic (19 Jan 2021 às 22:06)

Chuvisco provável no litoral Oeste:









Colares: *0,1 mm* às 21h.

Temperaturas estáveis, vento a aumentar regularmente, Cabo da Roca às 21h com 53 Km/h.



João Pedro disse:


> Falando da Valorsul, e dando, curto, seguimento ao off-topic: a mim cheira-me sempre a batatas cozidas quando lá passo!
> Pronto, siga o "on-topic"



off-topic: isso é da fábrica da unilever-fima  (fermentação da matéria prima).


----------



## João Pedro (19 Jan 2021 às 22:09)

StormRic disse:


> off-topic: isso é da fábrica da unilever-fima  (fermentação da matéria prima).


Ahhh... pronto, nunca tinha feito a associação


----------



## Mammatus (19 Jan 2021 às 22:27)

Boas, 

Adeus briol ,14.4ºC, a máxima vai ser feita até à meia-noite.
Céu nublado, vento moderado de SSW.
Para já não chove.

Mínima de *5.6ºC*.

Início da manhã com nevoeiro matinal que dissipou rapidamente, dando lugar a algumas abertas. Após o almoço o céu encobriu e assim se manteve, e devido a isso parece que anoiteceu mais cedo.


Palhais, registou uma mínima de *2.3ºC*. Última madrugada de inversão por lá.
Segue agora com 14.2ºC


----------



## jamestorm (19 Jan 2021 às 22:52)

ja vai pingando por aqui ..temperatura bem amena.


----------



## Mammatus (19 Jan 2021 às 22:53)

Microburst disse:


> Não querendo de forma alguma alongar este off-topic, queria no entanto fazer uma correção ao colega @"Charneca" Mundial: era mesmo cheiro azeitado, típico de dias frios com vento de Leste, algo semelhante a quando se aquece azeite. Já disseram aqui no fórum há uns tempos que esse cheiro provém salvo erro de unidades de processamento de caroço de azeitona (ou bagaço de azeitona, perdoem-me a ignorância), pois o cheiro das fábricas de pasta de papel de Setúbal é por demais conhecido por aqui, variando entre couves podres e estrume como bem escreveste, em alturas de vento de Sueste. Por fim, e para finalizar a panóplia odorífera da cidade, por vezes em dias com vento de Oeste, há no ar um certo cheiro a "ovos cozidos" ou "batatas cozidas", portanto temos de tudo.
> 
> Siga a Marinha!



Ou então o cheiro pode ser proveniente da fábrica de processamento de bacalhau do grupo Riberalves, na Moita.


----------



## MSantos (19 Jan 2021 às 23:20)

Boas!

Sigo aqui pela Azambuja com 12.1ºC e o vento vai se fazendo sentir. A temperatura não muito difere muito da máxima que foi 12.3ºC, é provável que a máxima ainda venha a ser batida antes da meia-noite.

Há espera da chuva...


----------



## Mammatus (19 Jan 2021 às 23:34)

Morrinha 
14.1ºC

Vento a aumentar de intensidade, com algumas rajadas entre 45 e 50 km/h.


----------



## StormRic (19 Jan 2021 às 23:39)

Já choveu fraco aqui em Santa Iria/Póvoa.
*0,3 mm*
Vento teve um pico de 50 Km/h e rajada de *72 Km/h*, simultâneo com uma descida de temperatura de *1,3ºC* e um desvio temporário da direcção do vento de Sul para SSW retornando depois a Sul. Às 23h00.






Acumulados à volta de 1 mm ou, em geral, inferiores, em toda a região onde passaram os primeiros ecos de radar.


----------



## Tufao André (19 Jan 2021 às 23:39)

Por aqui já choveu fraco pelas 22h30, rapidamente parou e só molhou a estrada!

O vento vai soprando cada vez mais intenso de S, com rajadas fortes por vezes!

Máxima de 13,3°C até ao momento e registada há pouco tempo... ahaha 

A frente fria tem um belo aspecto e parece que se intensifica ao aproximar-se da costa!  Dentro de minutos deve entrar em terra


----------



## StormRic (19 Jan 2021 às 23:58)

Descartando os acumulados irreais de duas estações de Lisboa, o maior acumulado que encontro nas estações WU é *2,3 mm em A-dos-Cãos (Loures).

Nas IPMA até às 23h: 0,5 mm* na Figueira da Foz. 

Veremos se a linha de ecos mais consistentes que está agora a entrar na Região Oeste é a frente fria:






Ecos amarelos a sul de Lisboa/Setúbal:


----------



## Geopower (20 Jan 2021 às 00:11)

Chuva moderada em Lisboa
Vento moderado de sul com rajadas.


----------



## StormRic (20 Jan 2021 às 00:16)

Recomeça a chover na Póvoa, de forma mais persistente.
Vento no Cabo da Roca às 23h, *64 Km/h*.


----------



## jamestorm (20 Jan 2021 às 00:19)

1mm ate agora aqui em Alenquer. 11ºc


----------



## StormRic (20 Jan 2021 às 00:20)

Eco amarelo forte passa em Lisboa pouco depois da meia-noite. Talvez seja a frente fria.


----------



## Tufao André (20 Jan 2021 às 00:21)

Aí está chegou a chuva moderada a forte, acompanhada por rajadas muito fortes de vento!!  
Já faz barulho nas janelas e tudo, por isso quando assim é significa rajadas superiores a 70 km/h! 

Temperatura estável nos 13°C


----------



## jamestorm (20 Jan 2021 às 00:29)

puxada a vento!


----------



## StormRic (20 Jan 2021 às 00:37)

Uma frente com alguns problemas de organização...






Na Bemposta, *4,6 mm* acumulados (2,8 mm ontem e 1,8 mm hoje)
Sanata Iria, *2,3 mm* (0,3 mm + 1,5 mm)
Sintra (Serra): *5,1 mm* (2,3 mm + 2,8 mm)


----------



## jonas_87 (20 Jan 2021 às 01:05)

Boas,

Chuva moderada e algum vento
Rajada máxima de 85 km/h


----------



## Gilmet (20 Jan 2021 às 01:13)

Boa noite,

Extremos de ontem, pelo Cacém de cima: *8.4ºC* / *13.8ºC*.

De momento, já chove, com vento a soprar moderado a forte.


----------



## StormRic (20 Jan 2021 às 01:15)

Para fechar o dia de ontem: *Colares* leva o maior acumulado até à meia-noite,* 3,2 mm*.





*Cabo da Roca* atingia os *65,5 Km/h* de vento horário médio.
Cabo Carvoeiro registava às 23h uma subida acentuada da velocidade do vento:





Uma frente um pouco "retorcida":


----------



## Tufao André (20 Jan 2021 às 01:35)

Incrível carga de água nos últimos 10 minutos!!! 

Muito forte e persistente, embora tenha diminuído ligeiramente a intensidade neste momento, ainda cai bem!  
Já tinha saudades destas noites...
Mantêm-se as fortes rajadas de vento!


----------



## StormRic (20 Jan 2021 às 02:09)

Chove moderado a forte aqui.
Bons acumulados.
*8,4 mm*  a subir, Santa Iria;
*8,6 mm* , Bemposta.

Sintra: *16,8 mm* (Serra); *13,7 mm* (Galamares).
Loures: 11,4 mm

Alguns ecos amarelos na larga mancha de ecos moderados sobre a região de Lisboa/Almada/Sintra:






Os acumulados da primeira hora do dia de hoje ainda não reflectem esta vaga de chuva da última hora:





O vento continuava a aumentar, 67 Km/h na Roca:


----------



## david 6 (20 Jan 2021 às 02:12)




----------



## Mammatus (20 Jan 2021 às 02:20)

*6.35 mm* até agora 
14.1ºC, vento moderado a forte de SSW, rajada máxima de* 56.5 Km/h*


----------



## StormRic (20 Jan 2021 às 02:36)

A análise sinóptica das 00h de hoje mostra que a frente oclusa se regenerou em frente fria, talvez por a frente fria adiante dela ter perdido identidade e não removendo assim a massa de ar sub-tropical à sua frente (especulação...):




Satélite às 2h:





Será então esta extensa faixa de ecos de radar essa frente regenerada, com uma linha bem definida de novos ecos amarelos no seu bordo posterior:





Galamares: 26,9 mm
Sintra Serra: 24,4 mm
Loures: 17,5 mm
Bucelas: 14,2 mm
Queluz de Baixo: 20,6 mm

Santa Iria Parque: 11,4 mm
Meteo Santa Iria: 11,2 mm

Tudo a subir.


----------



## Mammatus (20 Jan 2021 às 03:07)

Bastante forte neste momento
*15.24 mm* de acumulado.


----------



## StormRic (20 Jan 2021 às 03:12)

É a vez da península de Setúbal receber uma linha de ecos amarelos:


----------



## Mammatus (20 Jan 2021 às 03:21)

Esses ecos alaranjados acertaram aqui em cheio, foi um quarto de hora à vontade a chover torrencialmente. 

Agora que acalmou, é hora de ir que amanhã também é dia.


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (20 Jan 2021 às 03:22)

Que brutalidade, temporal lá fora há moda antiga 









Enviado do meu SM-A510F através do Tapatalk


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (20 Jan 2021 às 03:36)

Trovão , e mais forte ainda 






Enviado do meu SM-A510F através do Tapatalk


----------



## david 6 (20 Jan 2021 às 03:40)

bem forte agora


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (20 Jan 2021 às 03:47)

Queda abrupta da temperatura à passagem das linhas de instabilidade e rajada máxima de 61.2 Km,h ! Acumulado nos 48.2mm , e recorde de 49.2mm em 24h do dia 10-3-2018 vai ser batido 

11°c








Enviado do meu SM-A510F através do Tapatalk


----------



## StormRic (20 Jan 2021 às 03:51)

Acumulados IPMA às *2h* (ainda faltava a parte mais intensa da frente). Colares já tem o acumulado das 3h:





Santa Iria, *20,8 mm*, pressão continua a descer, temperatura finalmente teve uma descida, ligeira, dos *12,8ºC* da meia-noite para os *11,1ºC* presentes.
Vento teve mais um pico de 37 Km/h com rajada de* 61 Km/h* e brusca rotação temporária para W cerca das 3h00, mas já voltou para Sul e diminuiu de intensidade.

Bemposta (Bucelas) segue com 2*4,6 mm*. Acusou também a passagem de uma linha mais intensa.

Loures, *23,9 mm*.

Galamares, *30,6 mm*, temperatura e pressão a descerem.
Sintra Serra, *28,7 mm*.

Linda-a-Velha (Oeiras), *30,7 mm*.

Na península de Setúbal há numerosos acumulados de *30 a 40 mm* e até superiores.

A costa da RLC está já livre de precipitação de Cascais para norte; Figueira da Foz ainda com algum resto da frente.
Setúbal esteve debaixo de ecos laranja, grande chuvada por lá e pela península em geral, dirige-se agora para o Alentejo.


----------



## N_Fig (20 Jan 2021 às 03:57)

Na Figueira está a chover


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (20 Jan 2021 às 04:00)

49.7mm até agora, novo recorde de acumulado da minha estação em 24h   Alguns trovões ao longe...









Enviado do meu SM-A510F através do Tapatalk


----------



## StormRic (20 Jan 2021 às 04:05)

Ricardo Carvalho disse:


> Trovão , e mais forte ainda


Algumas das DEA's mais fortes, mas depois da que caíu na costa perto do Cabo Espichel não houve mais registos, parece que só houve condições sobre o oceano.


----------



## david 6 (20 Jan 2021 às 04:09)

já está a parar por aqui foi boa a frente sigo com *20.8mm*, 10.4ºC


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (20 Jan 2021 às 04:09)

Parou de chover , 50.8mm   Que pena ser de noite...Janeiro soma e segue  ! Muito
bom 

Enviado do meu SM-A510F através do Tapatalk


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (20 Jan 2021 às 04:11)

StormRic disse:


> Algumas das DEA's mais fortes, mas depois da que caíu na costa perto do Cabo Espichel não houve mais registos, parece que só houve condições sobre o oceano.


Obrigado Ricardo, já podemos ir dormir  Abraço. 

Enviado do meu SM-A510F através do Tapatalk


----------



## StormRic (20 Jan 2021 às 04:34)

Ricardo Carvalho disse:


> Obrigado Ricardo, já podemos ir dormir  Abraço.
> 
> Enviado do meu SM-A510F através do Tapatalk



É mesmo, muito bom, agora é com o Sul. Abraço.

Os acumulados das 3h. Ainda lhes faltam muito do que caíu depois mas Lisboa já teve uma bela lavagem de ruas:





A EMA de Setúbal acumulou hoje até ás 4h, *44,0 mm*, sendo *41,0 mm em duas horas* e *26,0 mm em 1 hora*:
valida assim os registos de várias estações pela região e entra dentro do critério de aviso laranja para precipitação (valor em 1 hora superior a 20 mm e acumulado em 6 horas superior a 40 mm)





Refira-se que depois desta passagem da frente há vários parâmetros que pouco foram perturbados:
- Pressão continua em descida;
- O vento, apesar de diminuir de intensidade, não larga o quadrante Sul;
- A temperatura sofreu alguma descida mas tende a recuperar;
- A HR mantém-se elevada, acima dos 80%.

Espera-se uma linha de instabilidade pós-frontal a chegar ao fim da manhã.


----------



## Tonton (20 Jan 2021 às 05:03)

Alguns relâmpagos visíveis....


----------



## Tonton (20 Jan 2021 às 05:09)




----------



## jonas_87 (20 Jan 2021 às 07:41)

Boas

28 mm por cá ,  claramente superior ao modelado.
Entretanto o Cabo da Roca teve ontem rajada máxima de 109 km/h, nada mau.


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (20 Jan 2021 às 08:24)

Bom dia,
Não estava à espera de tanta chuva! Caíram 27,2 mm durante a madrugada, bem acima do previsto. Muito bom! 

A pressão atmosférica também teve uma queda do caraças: depois da última mensagem que fiz, ainda desceu até aos 1015 hPa à meia-noite e hoje às sete estava nos 1009 hPa. Ou seja, uma diferença de 25 hPa em 24 horas, brutal! 
Isso foi visível ao nível do vento também - as rajadas começaram a aumentar também a partir das sete da tarde e atingiram belos valores em redor dos 45 km/h. 

Agora estão 13,9°C, céu nublado e vento fraco. Venha a pós-frontal!


----------



## srr (20 Jan 2021 às 08:26)

Aqui ficou aquem

A frente partiu se e não foi uma rega geral,

9,2 mm.


----------



## Mammatus (20 Jan 2021 às 10:02)

Bom dia,

O sul da Península de Setúbal foi claramente mais beneficiado, com acumulados superiores.

Acumulado de *18.29 mm*.
Mantém-se a rajada máxima de *56.5 Km/h*.

Palhais, na parte sul do concelho, registou acumulado de *29.46 mm*.


Sigo com períodos de céu muito nublado, 15.6ºC, vento moderado de SW.
Venha de lá o pós-frontal... aguaceiros a caminho.


----------



## Jorge_scp (20 Jan 2021 às 10:10)

Como já disse o Ricardo, um verdadeiro temporal à antiga aqui pela zona da Arrábida, com a passagem de uma linha bem activa. Na zona alta de Sesimbra, foi muita chuva durante cerca de uma hora, entre as 3 e 4 da manhã, com alguma trovoada à mistura. Os acumulados da região estão entre os 35 e 50 mm, sendo que numa hora caíram valores entre 20 a 30 mm. Posso dizer que há muito tempo que não via tanta chuva num tão curto espaço de tempo.


----------



## RStorm (20 Jan 2021 às 10:31)

Bom dia 

Por aqui tivemos uma noite tranquila de inverno, com chuva em geral moderada e algumas rajadas de vento, mas sem grandes intensidades. O acumulado segue nos *14,1 mm*, dos quais *13,5 mm *referem-se à passagem da frente  
A partir do inicio da manhã o céu começou apresentar-se com algumas abertas, voltando a carregar novamente nesta última hora com a chegada do primeiro aguaceiro pós-frontal 
O vento tem soprado em geral fraco do quadrante SW ao longo desta manhã. 

Veremos como correm as próximas horas  

T. Atual: *14,0ºC *
HR: 85% 
Vento: SW / 3,2 Km/h


----------



## Pedro1993 (20 Jan 2021 às 10:40)

Bom dia,

A noite foi de aguaceiros fracos e por vezes moderados, o vento moderado soprou toda a madrugada, já este inicio de manhã começou com sol, mas em poucos minutos logo desapareceu dando origem a mais uns aguaceiros fracos.
Diria que caiu uns 10 a 12 mm, nada de muito especial.


----------



## criz0r (20 Jan 2021 às 11:01)

Bom dia,

Noite de autêntico temporal, que rendeu 31mm e rajada máxima de 71km/h.

Não me apercebi de qualquer convecção. 

Enviado do meu POT-LX1 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (20 Jan 2021 às 11:09)

Bom dia pessoal,
Primeiro aguaceiro pós-frontal por Azeitão, acumulado nos *56.3mm*  Muita água tem caído por cá , tenho marcas  da água no muro do jardim  com cerca de 10cm , desde Azeitão até Setúbal é incrível a quantidade de lama, detritos e pedras que a  água arrastou para a estrada! Vamos ver o que nos trás as próximas horas , e o dia de amanhã, mas esta zona da península de Setúbal foi claramente beneficiada no evento, bela rega  Aquela hora entre as 3h e 4h parecia que estávamos dentro de uma "máquina de lavar" @Jorge_scp .
A estação do "vizinho" @vortex segue ela também com um belo acumulado de *43.4mm  *A EMA do IPMA em Setúbal segue com* 49.6mm.*


----------



## Tyna (20 Jan 2021 às 11:14)

Boas,
Uma noite bem regada, e arejada. Já há muito que não chovia um bom aguaceiro , o vento é que era dispensável. 
Agora nota-se humidade no ar, ,as não chove


----------



## Geopower (20 Jan 2021 às 11:59)

Manhã de céu nublado com abertas e aguaceiros fracos. Vento moderado de Oeste.


----------



## Pedro1993 (20 Jan 2021 às 13:22)

Começou a cair mais uns aguaceiros moderados, acompanhados por vento moderado também.


----------



## StormRic (20 Jan 2021 às 14:47)

Boa tarde

Depois da passagem da frente o acumulado quase nada subiu, apenas 0,2 mm de dois aguaceiros fraquinhos.
Muitos Cumulus mediocris e neblina mas nenhuma célula maior passou por aqui.

Cerca das 4h40 houve um período curto de calma do vento e depois ressurgiu já rodado de SW, à volta dos 20 Km/h mas com picos de 30 Km/h e desde então tem vindo a aproximar-se de W.
A partir do meio-dia tem vindo a intensificar-se e atinge agora os 40 Km/h com rajada de *63 Km/h*, igualando o máximo durante a passagem da frente.

A instabilidade pós-frontal está pouco organizada nestas latitudes da RLC, mas já passou uma linha de células pela zona de Santarém que teve ecos laranja e até vermelho entre Alpiarça e Chamusca:










O movimento de W é muito rápido e é uma lotaria quer apanhar um destes aguaceiros quer alguma célula intensificar-se o suficiente para produzir um acumulado significativo.

Pelas 6h a frente havia já deixado a RLC e foi produzir bons acumulados também pela Região Sul:





Às 12h estavam definidas duas linhas de instabilidade, mas não é certo que atinjam a latitude de Lisboa ou mais a sul:





Mínima aqui de *10,1ºC* e máxima provisória de *15,4ºC*.
Acumulado local de hoje até agora: *21,3 mm*, praticamente todo esta madrugada, até às 3h35.


----------



## StormRic (20 Jan 2021 às 15:11)

Grande conjunto de células vai atingir especialmente o distrito de Leiria:








Movimento W-E.


----------



## Tufao André (20 Jan 2021 às 15:44)

Boa tarde!

Como já relatado, madrugada bastante chuvosa e ventosa e aqui pela Amadora não foi excepção! Os acumulados das 2 estações mais próximas, ambas no concelho vizinho de Oeiras, foram os seguintes:

- Barcarena: *28,2 mm *(*+ 0,5 mm *antes das 0h)
- Linda-a-Velha: *31 mm
*
Não esperava tanto, realmente foi acima do previsto pelos modelos!  
O dia está a ser mais tranquilo, com alguns aguaceiros fracos a moderados, mas de curta duração... Pouco ou nada acumula! Vento moderado a forte, com rajadas, de S/SW.

Após a passagem da frente a temperatura desceu aos *10,0ºC *(mínima até ao momento), a máxima já chegou aos *15,4ºC *ao inicio da tarde.

Actuais 14,8ºC e muita humidade!
Cai um aguaceiro fraco


----------



## Toby (20 Jan 2021 às 16:03)




----------



## Toby (20 Jan 2021 às 16:15)

Intensidade da chuva
DAVIS VP2: 102.8 mm/h
Lambrecht: 136.4 mm/h


----------



## StormRic (20 Jan 2021 às 16:19)

Estas células que entraram devem fazer parte de uma das linhas de instabilidade pós-frontais delineadas na sinóptica:


----------



## Pedro1993 (20 Jan 2021 às 16:21)

Sigo neste momento com aguaceiros moderados a fortes.


----------



## srr (20 Jan 2021 às 16:32)

Aqui nada, mas vem a caminho.


----------



## StormRic (20 Jan 2021 às 16:36)

Aguaceiros fracos/moderados aqui na Póvoa.



Pedro1993 disse:


> Sigo neste momento com aguaceiros moderados a fortes.





srr disse:


> Aqui nada, mas vem a caminho.



O grupo maior de células com vários ecos amarelos está nessa zona.


----------



## RStorm (20 Jan 2021 às 16:39)

Por aqui o pós-frontal não tem aquecido nem arrefecido... 
Apenas contabilizo mais dois aguaceiros fracos e o acumulado ainda só mexeu até aos *14,4 mm*. A maioria das células têm passado de raspão a norte. 
O vento tem soprado fraco de SW, por vezes com rajadas moderadas. 

T. Atual: *15,3ºC *
HR: 75% 
Vento: SW / 9,7 Km/h


----------



## Geopower (20 Jan 2021 às 16:39)

Aguaceiro fraco a moderado neste momento.
Vento moderado de oeste com rajadas. Céu encoberto


----------



## Pedro1993 (20 Jan 2021 às 17:00)

Que valente chuvada cai neste momento, até faz fumo, tal não é a intensidade, não estava á espera de tanta água para esta tarde.


----------



## david 6 (20 Jan 2021 às 17:13)

uns aguaceiros agora mais do meio da tarde pá frente, os mais intensos, antes disso eram mais fracos


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (20 Jan 2021 às 17:19)

Por aqui o dia tem sido bem instável. Têm sido vários os aguaceiros a atingirem a zona, acumulando 28,2 mm desde a meia-noite. Entretanto parece que vem aí mais uma bela rega - veremos o que acumula!


----------



## srr (20 Jan 2021 às 17:36)

Aqui o pós-frontal,

Tem sido animado, mas rende pouco ate as 17h30 ;
- 5,00mm


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (20 Jan 2021 às 21:36)

Boa noite pessoal,

Dia tranquilo, em contraste  com a madrugada! Alguns aguaceiros fracos fruto do pós-frontal que deixam o acumulado do dia nos simpáticos 57.6mm  Tudo muito bem regado,  muito bom  Agora venha de lá a Hortense , para deixar mais qualquer coisa no penico  

13.3°c 

Enviado do meu SM-A510F através do Tapatalk


----------



## StormRic (20 Jan 2021 às 21:42)

Mais 1,5 mm nestes aguaceiros curtos da tarde; o dia segue com *22,9 mm*.
O vento mantém-se muito estável da direcção W, dos *40 Km/h* que chegou a atingir cerca das 14h tem vindo a diminuir e nesta altura situa-se à volta dos *25 Km/h*. As rajadas acrescentam em média mais 50% à velocidade do vento médio, a máxima foi 52 Km/h às 16h45, depois dos 63 Km/h das 14h05.

Há mais de 3 horas que a temperatura está praticamente estável em *13,2ºC*; a máxima foi *15,4ºC* às 12h45 (relatada como provisória noutra mensagem, passou a definitiva apesar de dois outros picos que chegaram a 15,3ºC, uma e duas horas depois, durante abertas).

Extremos de ontem:
Mínimas ainda negativas.






A máxima mais elevada, *16,3ºC*, coincidiu também com uma das duas estações com acumulados mais significativos no final do dia, *3,1 mm* em *Colares* (Cabo Carvoeiro* 3,8 mm*):





Às 18h estava assinalada na análise frontal a última linha de instabilidade que entretanto já passou na RLC, menos intensa e mais esparsa do que a anterior:


----------



## almeida96 (20 Jan 2021 às 22:10)

Foi um dia de bons acumulados! Muita chuva de madrugada e depois alguns aguaceiros pela tarde. 

Dados das estações da zona:
Albarraque: *31,8 mm*
Abrunheira: 23,4 mm
Galamares: *32 mm*
Belas CC:  26,2 mm
Queluz de Baixo: 29,2 mm
Pêro Pinheiro: *38,1 mm*
Magoito: 10,9 mm
Tojeira: 11,7 mm
Santa Susana: 11,9 mm


----------



## Tufao André (20 Jan 2021 às 23:08)

Por aqui os aguaceiros mais intensos e duradouros ocorreram ao final da tarde e agora mais à noite! 
Pelo satélite e radar já não esperava nada de jeito, mas o que é certo é que caiu há poucos minutos mais um aguaceiro moderado!

Os acumulados das estações mais próximas (desde as 0h) não subiram muito, pois já sabemos que os aguaceiros são uma autêntica lotaria...
- Barcarena: *29,7 mm *
- Linda-a-Velha: *32 mm 
*
Pena a estação WU em Benfica não registar precipitação, apenas a temperatura! Talvez o acumulado nesta zona seja ligeiramente superior, com estes aguaceiros mais frequentes e intensos que têm caído...

*13,3°C *e vento fraco a moderado de SW


----------



## Mammatus (20 Jan 2021 às 23:27)

Boas malta,

Ao contrário da madrugada, o dia foi tranquilo, apenas destacar o aguaceiro forte, porém rápido, ocorrido por volta das 14h (o do vídeo a seguir), acumulou +1.78 mm, fixando um total de *20.07 mm*.

Pouca variação a nível térmico, máxima de *16.4ºC*, mínima de *12.9ºC*.
Vento tem soprado moderado, predominantemente de SSW, mantém-se a rajada de *56.5 Km/h* aquando da passagem da frente.

Vídeo do aguaceiro mencionado supra. Foi com a janela fechada, pois, tendo em conta que a mesma está orientada para oeste, em condições de chuva puxada a vento de SW seria banho na certa caso abrisse.



Sigo com céu muito nublado, 14.9ºC.


----------



## jamestorm (20 Jan 2021 às 23:48)

Aqui por Alenquer* 21.51 mm *(netatmo) , bela tarde de chuva 
Este Janeiro está a ser à antiga, metade com geadas e outra de chuvadas...


----------



## StormRic (20 Jan 2021 às 23:51)

*12,4ºC*
Vento W/WNW, média 25 Km/h, picos 30 a 35 Km/h, rajadas inferiores a 50 Km/h.

Os ecos de radar desvanecem-se à medida que a pressão sobe à passagem da crista de altas pressões entre depressões.
Após esta noite, a pressão volta a descer, poderá haver aguaceiros ainda na massa de ar frio pré-frente quente. O sistema frontal chegará cá amanhã à tarde num estado de oclusão parcial, a incógnita sendo a localização precisa do ponto triplo.


----------



## david 6 (21 Jan 2021 às 00:08)

acumulado foi *24.4mm*


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (21 Jan 2021 às 00:10)

Por aqui o primeiro dia do evento acabou com 28,5 mm. O dia começou tempestuoso mas acabou calmo, sereno e com algumas abertas. 
Entretanto parece que teremos aqui a junção de duas coisas boas: por um lado, a frente da tempestade e, por outro, uma mancha de aguaceiros subtropical. Veremos como correm os próximos dias!


----------



## Gilmet (21 Jan 2021 às 00:45)

Boa noite,

Extremos de ontem, pelo Cacém de cima: *10.5ºC* / *16.2ºC*.

Dia com precipitação generosa.


----------



## ZéCa (21 Jan 2021 às 06:34)

Bom dia! Manhã amena de chuva. Vento fraco. À momentos 13°C.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










Enviado do meu SM-N960F através do Tapatalk


----------



## Northern Lights (21 Jan 2021 às 06:35)

O dia começa com chuva e 13 °C.

Enviado do meu HD1903 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Pedro1993 (21 Jan 2021 às 10:45)

Bom dia,

Por cá a manhã segue com céu muito nublado, e ainda não choveu até ao momento.


----------



## srr (21 Jan 2021 às 10:47)

Boas,

De manha estava a "Brumizar"

Agora céu nublado e vento fraco.

Parece que a frente vem a descer, vamos lá ver se ainda trás agua aqui para o Vale do Tejo.


----------



## RStorm (21 Jan 2021 às 12:19)

Bom dia

*Ontem* ainda caíram mais alguns aguaceiros até ao inicio da noite, elevando o acumulado diário para *15 mm * Uma excelente rega sem dúvida  

Mínima: *10,9ºC *
Máxima: *15,5ºC*
Acumulado: *15 mm*

*Hoje *o dia segue novamente nublado e bem ventoso, após uma madrugada tranquila e um inicio de manhã com alguns aguaceiros que renderam *0,9 mm*
O vento sopra moderado de SW com rajadas fortes e pontuais. Veremos o que nos reserva a frente logo à tarde  

T. Atual: *16,8ºC *
HR: 71% 
Vento: SW / 14,0 Km/h


----------



## Geopower (21 Jan 2021 às 12:35)

Começa a chover fraco em Lisboa. Céu encoberto.
Vento moderado de SW com rajadas.


----------



## Tufao André (21 Jan 2021 às 13:00)

Boa tarde a todos!

A madrugada continuou com alguns fracos a moderados (pelas imagens de radar que vi quando acordei), mas depois parou e a manhã tem sido calma. Apenas algum vento moderado de SW, com rajadas, e sem chuva.

Voltou a chover há aprox meia hora, fraca inicialmente, mas já intensificou para moderada! 
Acumulados até ao momento (e a somar):
Barcarena - *1,8 mm*
Linda-a-Velha - *2,3 mm

14,0ºC* actuais
Vento moderado a forte de SW


----------



## RStorm (21 Jan 2021 às 13:19)

Já chove fraco por aqui. O vento continua a soprar bem e com rajadas, mas notei um ligeiro abrandamento.
Temperatura está a cair a pique.

T. Atual: *15,7ºC *
HR: 75%
Vento: SW / 11,9 Km/h


----------



## jonas_87 (21 Jan 2021 às 13:20)

Boas 

Chuva fraca puxada a vento.
2 mm

Ontem o acumulado ainda subiu para os 30 mm.


----------



## david 6 (21 Jan 2021 às 14:01)

vai chuviscando com intensidade


----------



## StormRic (21 Jan 2021 às 14:02)

Boa Tarde

Chuvisco ou chuva fraca.
Tecto de nimbostratus baixo, nos 200 m.
Vento tem vindo a aumentar à medida que roda lenta e gradualmente de WNW para SW. *30 a 40 Km/h*, rajadas de 60 Km/h.
Máxima de *14,8ºC* às 11h25, baixou para 13,8ºC agora com a chegada da precipitação. Mínima de *12,2ºC*.

*1,5 mm *acumulados. Evento fraco no que respeita a precipitação. Frente ocluída e passagem rápida.


----------



## srr (21 Jan 2021 às 14:17)

Desagradável a temperatura, 

Mas a hortense começa a faturar - 4,00  mm


----------



## RStorm (21 Jan 2021 às 14:26)

A chuva parou já há um bocado, mas o céu mantêm-se nublado e o vento continua a soprar bem. 
O acumulado apenas subiu até aos *1,2 mm*, realçando também o facto de a maior parte da chuva ter caído na horizontal devido ao vento, portanto pode haver a possibilidade de ter rendido um pouco mais... 

T. Atual: *15,3ºC *
HR: 88% 
Vento: SW / 10,3 Km/h


----------



## Mammatus (21 Jan 2021 às 15:24)

Boa tarde,

Acumulado até então de *1.52 mm* resultante em grande medida dos aguaceiros da madrugada.

Após as 13h choveu, mas foi em modo "spray" e praticamente na horizontal devido ao vento, pelo que não se reflectiu em aumentos de acumulado.

O grande destaque vai para o vento que desde o meio da manhã vem aumentando de intensidade, neste momento sopra forte de SSW, com rajadas frequentes acima dos 50 km/h, a maior delas ultrapassou largamente os 60 km/h (*64.5 Km/h*).

Céu encoberto e temperatura amena, 16.5ºC.


----------



## Tufao André (21 Jan 2021 às 15:40)

Mantem-se o regime de chuva fraca/chuviscos, por vezes um pouco mais moderada, e de forma persistente!
Ambiente extremamente húmido, com redução de visibilidade... HR de 99%!!

O vento está mais calmo e sopra fraco a moderado de SW.
O acumulado já vai em *5,4 mm* e segue a somar!


----------



## StormRic (21 Jan 2021 às 15:50)

No panorama geral do território do continente, a situação quanto a precipitação é calma e escassa na RLC, ao contrário da Região Litoral Norte e ocasionalmente do Interior; também em contraste com a Região Sul onde a precipitação fraca não vai mais além para sul da latitude de Beja:







*2,8 mm* acumulados em Santa Iria.

Vento médio está a diminuir, dos *40 Km/h pela 1h40* desceu para cerca de 25 Km/h.

Temperatura mantém-se sem grandes alterações, *14,1ºC*.

Humidade relativa entre 78% e *84%* agora. Os menores valores ocorreram durante a manhã, entre as 9h30 e as 12h45.






Às 6h estava definida uma frente em estado de oclusão, mas às 12h essa frente é identificada como fria. Já terá passado.









A imagem do Terra correspondente à hora daquela última análise:






Tufao André disse:


> Mantem-se o regime de chuva fraca/chuviscos, por vezes um pouco mais moderada, e de forma persistente!
> Ambiente extremamente húmido, com redução de visibilidade... HR de 99%!!
> 
> O vento está mais calmo e sopra fraco a moderado de SW.
> O acumulado já vai em *5,4 mm* e segue a somar!



Localmente, na região de Lisboa e Oeste mantém-se os nimbostratus a largarem precipitação persistente:


----------



## StormRic (21 Jan 2021 às 16:29)

A Hortense é um evento claramente significativo apenas na Região Norte. A Gaetan foi generalizada, atingindo praticamente todo o território continental.

Acumulados de ontem na RLC, hora a hora, cobrindo o período da passagem da frente:

Início da precipitação na Região Oeste antes das 23h de dia 19, começando pelo Cabo Carvoeiro e depois outras estações costeiras até ao Cabo Raso:









Às 2h de ontem, 20, a chuva forte chegava a Lisboa cidade:





Entre as 2h e as 3h ocorreu o pico de intensidade e de acumulação horária na área da Grande Lisboa; também em Sintra/Colares:





Das 3h às 4h o máximo horário da região de Setúbal, e de toda as estações IPMA da RLC, *26 mm*; também Santarém e Coruche, com valores menores:





Das 4h em diante os acumulados dizem já respeito quer a aguaceiros pós-frontais, quer a uma indefinida passagem da frente pelas zonas mais a norte da RLC. Nestas zonas não há, em geral, um pico bem definido que localize a frente, algo desorganizada:


----------



## MSantos (21 Jan 2021 às 16:40)

Boas!

Tarde de períodos de chuva, essencialmente fraca/chuvisco aqui por Azambuja!


----------



## StormRic (21 Jan 2021 às 17:08)

*3,3 mm*
*14,4ºC* em subida lenta.
Ponto de orvalho em 11,8ºC, HR *84%* estável. isto parece-me uma massa de ar tropical, sector quente, etc, mas não um pós-frontal frio.

Vento entre 20 a 30 Km/h. SW com oscilações para WSW.

Tecto dos nimbostratus nos 300 m.







Não me parece que tenha passado frente fria alguma...


----------



## Pedro1993 (21 Jan 2021 às 17:44)

Por aqui foi uma tarde, bem regada, com aguaceiros fracos, mas persistentes, desde as 12:30, até agora por volta das 16:45, que foi quando parou, pelo menos, já me surpeendeu, pois nem esperava toda esta água.


----------



## StormRic (21 Jan 2021 às 18:31)

Há uma frente a dividir o território penso que à latitude de Peniche. A norte massa de ar polar modificada, células com instabilidade moderada a forte; a sul, massa de ar tropical. A frente ou ondulou ou devido à circulação muito intensa da Hortense posicionou-se numa orientação quase W-E.





Enviado do meu SM-J530F através do Tapatalk


----------



## Pedro1993 (21 Jan 2021 às 18:41)

Sigo agora com aguaceiros moderados, tem sido uma boa rega esta tarde.


----------



## Tufao André (21 Jan 2021 às 19:44)

Incrível a persistência da chuva hoje desde o meio da manhã, com muito poucas paragens, sempre em regime de chuva fraca/chuviscos/moderada!! 
Está a superar bastante as expectativas e as previsões dos modelos...

Neste momento volta a chover moderadamente, o acumulado dispara para os *12,5 mm *e a subir! (estação mais próxima).

Vento moderado de SW, com rajadas. Temperatura pouco varia, estão uns amenos *14,5°C*!


----------



## RStorm (21 Jan 2021 às 19:49)

O resto da tarde tem sido marcada por períodos de chuva fraca/chuvisco, por vezes persistentes e ainda continua. O acumulado segue nos *3 mm*. 
O vento acalmou bastante agora no final do dia, soprando neste momento em geral fraco de SW mas ainda com algumas rajadas moderadas pontuais. 
A temperatura mantém-se estável na casa dos 15ºC há já algumas horas. 

Mínima: *11,3ºC *
Máxima: *16,9ºC*
Acumulado até agora: *3 mm *

T. Atual:* 15,2ºC *
HR: 89% 
Vento: SW / 6,5 Km/h


----------



## Toby (21 Jan 2021 às 20:19)

Boa noite

14.0°  5.4mm


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (21 Jan 2021 às 22:55)

Boa noite pessoal, 

Dia de chuva fraca por Azeitão, que acumulou  2.
7mm, Janeiro segue com 62.9mm  Ainda longe da média, mas sem dúvida o melhor mês nesta matéria dos últimos anos por cá  Na zona lata de Sesimbra o cenário foi bem diferente, acumulou 14.2mm 

15.1°c por Azeitão neste momento  

Enviado do meu SM-A510F através do Tapatalk


----------



## Tufao André (21 Jan 2021 às 22:56)

Desde as 20h30, aproximadamente, que a chuva deu algumas tréguas por aqui! 
Já não chove desde essa hora e o acumulado até ao momento é de uns fantásticos *12,7 mm*!  
Pelo radar penso que fique por aqui hoje...

Destaque agora para o aumento brutal da intensidade do vento de SW, moderado a forte e com rajadas já muito fortes!!!


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (21 Jan 2021 às 23:05)

Boa noite,
De madrugada, pouco depois da meia-noite, ainda caiu um aguaceiro pós-frontal ainda relativo à frente de ontem. Entretanto, depois de uma madrugada calma, o dia foi bastante instável, com bastante vento, alguns aguaceiros fortes, céu nublado e um acumulado total de 7,6 mm. O acumulado mensal está neste momento nos 40,9 mm, ainda assim pouco mais de metade do acumulado médio de 1 a 21 de janeiro (69,1 mm). Com o que está previsto até ao fim do mês, deverei acumular para aí uns 65 mm... 

Entretanto parece que o dia de amanhã deverá ser um pouco mais calmo, mas a madrugada promete ser molhada!


----------



## Mammatus (21 Jan 2021 às 23:11)

Boa noite pessoal,

Regime de chuva fraca desde meio da tarde, acumulou +2.29 mm, perfazendo um total de *3.81 mm*.
O vento sopra moderado a forte de SW, mantém-se a rajada máxima de *64.4 km/h*.

Sigo com 18.9ºC, neste momento é a máxima do dia!

EDIT (00:04): apurados os extremos do dia
*18.9ºC* / *14.3ºC*  parece tempo açoriano


----------



## StormRic (22 Jan 2021 às 00:29)

às *22h40*, *14,8ºC* , repete a máxima que já tinha sido atingida ao início da tarde. Isto é suficiente para baralhar qualquer tentativa de localizar alguma frente.
*4,3 mm*, é modesto em face da persistência do chuvisco ou chuva fraca.
Até às 17h o vento vinha de SW, depois infletiu gradualmente para W e mantém-se oscilante entre esta direcção e WSW.
A partir das 20h40, a intensidade voltou a aumentar, quando até aí tinha vindo a diminuir até valores inferiores a 20 Km/h. Nesta altura sopra entre 30 e 40 Km/h e rajadas até* 58 Km/h*.
A pressão a descer desde antes do meio-dia, com alguns solavancos, estabilizou de há duas horas para cá.
HR sempre acima dos *80%*.

Perante a disparidade de registos de acumulados das estações WU, ficamos sem saber se alguns serão reais ou vítimas de funcionamento defeituoso devido ao vento ou outros factores.
Cautelosamente, refiro apenas:
- Bemposta (Bucelas) com *10,9 mm*, e que manteve o vento médio abaixo dos 20 Km/h, pela situação em fundo de vale; máxima de 15,4ºC e mínima de 11,8ºC.
- Montachique, *6,4 mm*.
- Loures (A-dos-Cãos), *7,9 mm*.
- Alcainça,* 10,2 mm*.
- Lumiar, *13,0 mm*.

No radar a situação parece a mesma que ocorreu quase todo o dia, menos ecos agora pela RLC a sul de Leiria é a única diferença. Não consigo ver a "frente", mas ela deve estar algures... 





O MetOffice sugere que estava a passar em Setúbal pelas 18h.





Ou seja, já tinha passado em *Santarém* na hora precedente, e foi aqui que se registou o *maior acumulado horário* de hoje nas EMA's IPMA da RLC, *11,9mm*.





O valor é, no entanto, solitário, nem nas WU circundantes encontro outros sequer perto dos 10 mm em 1 hora. 
Mas o radar não engana! Efectivamente a passagem de um eco laranja na meia hora anterior ás 18h, precisamente sobre a Quinta da Fonte Boa, a cerca de 5 Km a SW do centro da cidade, sustenta perfeitamente aquele registo.


----------



## Mammatus (22 Jan 2021 às 00:55)

StormRic disse:


> (...)
> Perante a disparidade de registos de acumulados das estações WU, ficamos sem saber se alguns serão reais ou vítimas de funcionamento defeituoso devido ao vento ou outros factores.
> Cautelosamente, refiro apenas:
> - Bemposta (Bucelas) com *10,9 mm*, e que manteve o vento médio abaixo dos 20 Km/h, pela situação em fundo de vale; máxima de 15,4ºC e mínima de 11,8ºC.
> ...



Palhais registou *11.43 mm*.
A precipitação coincidiu com o período de maior acalmia do vento, velocidades inferiores a 25 km/h e rajadas a não excederem os 30 km/h. Eu ainda não sei acerca da localização exacta da estação, mas é provável que a mesma esteja igualmente localizada numa zona abrigada, num vale, ou coisa que o valha, para apresentar valores modestos de velocidade de vento em dias como o de hoje, e valores de temperatura mínima baixos em condições de inversão térmica, como se verificou na primeira quinzena do mês.


----------



## StormRic (22 Jan 2021 às 00:57)

Encontrei este registo numa estação (Lapa-Cartaxo, perto de Aveiras de Cima) a SW de Santarém mas mais afastada da Quinta da Fonte Boa.
O eco laranja passou por lá.
Precisamente entre as 17h e as 18h mostra um acumulado, horário portanto, de *14,7 mm*.


----------



## david 6 (22 Jan 2021 às 01:38)

4.8mm ontem


----------



## jamestorm (22 Jan 2021 às 03:21)

vento bastante forte aqui por estes lados  acordei com ele a soprar bem nos beirais...assobia.


----------



## StormRic (22 Jan 2021 às 05:27)

jamestorm disse:


> vento bastante forte aqui por estes lados  acordei com ele a soprar bem nos beirais...assobia.



Em Santa Iria confirma-se valores de intensidade forte, entre *37 e 47 Km/h* com rajadas que chegaram aos *69 Km/h*.
Regularmente passou de WSW a WNW nas últimas 6 horas.
Temperatura finalmente iniciou descida, a partir da 00h50, altura em que estava *14,6ºC*. *12,6ºC* agora.
Sem precipitação hoje até ao momento.
Pressão em ligeira subida, 1 hPa.
HR em descida, de 81% para 72% e estabilizando agora à volta de 73%.

O "filme" do radar de Coruche, protagonizando "Gaetan" e "Hortense":

Às 00h de hoje, Hortense não tinha propriamente uma identidade como núcleo depressionário mas mais como uma circulação periférica de isóbaras apertadas - e portanto de vento forte - no flanco sul do enorme complexo depressionário com centro principal entre a Escócia e a Noruega:






Aquele curto segmento de oclusão a aproximar-se do litoral Oeste não é evidente no radar, e só uma ténue nebulosidade média/baixa em imagem de satélite.





Retrato da Hortense, pelo Aqua, cerca das 13h36 de ontem, 21:





E uma vista alargada para o Atlântico até aos Açores, pelo Terra às 11h55:


----------



## jonas_87 (22 Jan 2021 às 09:04)

Boas,

Ate ao momento rajada máxima de 80 km/h.
Valor banal para este pequeno rectângulo.

Ontem acumulou mais 7 mm.


----------



## Pedro1993 (22 Jan 2021 às 10:16)

Bom dia

A noite e madrugada por cá, foi de vento moderados a forte, que mal consegui dormir com o barulho, alinda caiu alguns aguaceiros agora ao inicio da manhã, pois a beiras ainda estavam a pingar, e o vento continua a soprar neste momento, com a mesma intensidade.


----------



## srr (22 Jan 2021 às 10:20)

Bom dia,

Por Abrantes o vento não se fez notar,

Apenas uma rajada máxima de 50 km/h,

de resto foi uma noite de verão, serena com uns pingos.


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (22 Jan 2021 às 10:20)

Bom dia,
Por aqui a Hortênsia deixou muito vento e pouca água na passada madrugada. Caiu somente um aguaceiro fraquinho após a meia-noite, acumulando 0,3 mm. Voltou, no entanto, a cair um aguaceiro há pouco, este sim a horas inesperadas, acumulando 0,1 mm (de facto, foi tão pouco que o Wunderground não registou). Em relação ao vento, tive rajadas de 40 km/h na zona, o que não é nada de especial tendo em conta que são valores alcançáveis em meros eventos de nortada estival... 

Não espero muita coisa para o dia de hoje, contudo amanhã deverei ter mais uma rega por aqui! 

Aqui estão os dados dos últimos dias:

*Charneca de Caparica
*
Terça
Máx: 15,4°C
Mín: 10,4°C
Prec: 28,5 mm
Rajada máxima: 43,9 km/h SO

Quarta
Máx: 15,7°C
Mín: 13,2°C
Prec: 8,6 mm
Rajada máxima: 31,4 km/h SO

Agora estão 13,2°C e vento fraco de noroeste.


----------



## Geopower (22 Jan 2021 às 10:20)

Bom dia!
Céu nublado com abertas. Vento moderado a forte de Oeste.


----------



## Mammatus (22 Jan 2021 às 10:35)

Bom dia,

Subscrevo o post do @"Charneca" Mundial.

A perturbação associada a Hortense tem sido mais vento do que chuva.

0 mm
Rajada máxima de *68.4 Km/h*.

14.8°C


----------



## Pedro1993 (22 Jan 2021 às 10:46)

srr disse:


> Bom dia,
> 
> Por Abrantes o vento não se fez notar,
> 
> ...



Eu posso-te mandar para aí algum do vento que faz por aqui, neste momento sigo com vento moderado, com rajadas na ordem dos 50 a 60 km/h, e durante a madrugada, creio que superou os 80 km/h.


----------



## almeida96 (22 Jan 2021 às 11:10)

Ontem o dia foi marcado pela precipitação quase constante durante toda a tarde, graças a nebolusidade estacionária na região de Lisboa. 

Assim, o acumulado foi de *13,7 mm.  *Mínima alta, de *12,7 ºC.*

Hoje, apenas *0,3 mm.
*
Acumulado mensal segue nos *58,4 mm*. Destes, 47,3 mm desde dia 19.


----------



## srr (22 Jan 2021 às 11:15)

Pedro 1993 ;

Neste momento até o Sol Brilha e sabe tão bem.


----------



## Pedro1993 (22 Jan 2021 às 12:22)

Mais uns periodos de aguaceiros moderados, acompanhados por vento moderado.

O vento já a fazer alguns estragos, com a queda de árvores.


----------



## Tufao André (22 Jan 2021 às 13:10)

Boa tarde!

Antes da meia noite ainda caíram uns aguaceiros fracos, elevando acumulado total de *ontem* para os *13 mm*!

A madrugada e a manhã foram marcadas mais pelo vento forte do que chuva, como já relatado, ainda assim nada de especial.. Há dias de verão em que a nortada nesta zona é mais agressiva! 

De assinalar apenas 2 aguaceiros fracos e 1 aguaceiro mais forte e prolongado durante a manhã, mas nada acumulou nas estações mais próximas. Parecem ter sido muito localizados nesta zona... A olhometro diria que devem ter rendido cerca de 1/1,5 mm.
Vento moderado a forte de O, rodando para NO.
*14,4ºC *actuais


----------



## TiagoLC (22 Jan 2021 às 13:12)

Boas.
Muito vento durante a noite. Foram várias as vezes em que acordei com as rajadas.
Agora já mais calmo.


----------



## StormRic (22 Jan 2021 às 14:38)

Boa tarde

Acumulados de ontem na RLC:





*Hoje*:
Vento médio em Santa Iria chegou a atingir* 53 Km/h* com rajadas até *71 Km/h*. O pico da intensidade ocorreu pelas 11h45. Direcção predominante WNW, por vezes NW.

Os aguaceiros começaram pelas 6h e acumularam até agora *3,3 mm*. Os dois últimos, pelas 12h30 e 13h20, foram os mais intensos com 1,3 mm e 1,0 mm respectivamente.
Houve três boas abertas de sol, a última agora.

A pressão subiu 5 hPa desde as 00h e estabilizou a partir das 12h.

Mínima de *11,2ºC *às *8h20*; Máxima de *14,6ºC* às... *00h50*


----------



## Geopower (22 Jan 2021 às 15:25)

Começa a chuviscar em Lisboa. Céu encoberto. Vento enfraqueceu. Sopra fraco a moderado de W.


----------



## N_Fig (22 Jan 2021 às 15:55)

Grande chuvada de repente na Figueira!


----------



## StormRic (22 Jan 2021 às 17:49)

N_Fig disse:


> Grande chuvada de repente na Figueira!



Efectivamente passou uma célula forte sobre a Figueira da Foz, ganhou eco laranja assim que entrou em terra e já depois de atravessar a cidade chegou a eco vermelho/roxo. Nesse ponto terá caído granizo:





















Aqui em Santa Iria/Póvoa não têm caído mais aguaceiros que acumulem.
O vento diminuiu consideravelmente, está agora à volta dos 20 Km/h e as rajadas não passam dos 35 Km/h.

*12,2ºC* tendo parado a descida desde os *14,4ºC* cerca das 15h00.

Às 6h a análise mostra ainda a corrente forte de NW associada à Hortense:





Pelas 12h estava indentificada uma frente fria secundária, sem organização visível, de Peniche para norte, em corrente de WNW.


----------



## david 6 (22 Jan 2021 às 18:59)

1.6mm hoje


----------



## RStorm (22 Jan 2021 às 19:56)

Boa noite 

O dia foi novamente instável, mas mais em termos de vento. 
O céu apresentou-se parcialmente nublado e com abertas. Aguaceiros fracos/dispersos e pouco frequentes, dos quais apenas um conseguiu acumular alguma coisa, rendendo *0,3 mm*. 
O vento soprou moderado a forte de W com rajadas, rodando para NW a partir da tarde e diminuindo de intensidade no final do dia.  
Ontem a chuva ainda se prolongou por mais um bocado, subindo o acumulado para *3,6 mm*. 

O fim de semana promete ser bem regado, veremos como corre  

Mínima: *12,1ºC*
Máxima: *15,6ºC *
Acumulado: *0,3 mm *

T. Atual: *12,9ºC *
HR: 65% 
Vento: NW / 4,3 Km/h


----------



## StormRic (22 Jan 2021 às 21:21)

Vento acalmou significativamente e a temperatura desceu mais um pouco, não houve mais precipitação. Condições próprias da passagem da crista anticiclónica entre depressões, à espera do próximo sistema frontal:






Vento médio e rajadas, tudo inferior a 20 Km/h. Começa a rodar lentamente para WSW.

Agora estão 11,0ºC, HR 76% (mínimo de 66% quando fez mais sol)
Deverá ser uma noite calma na RLC, últimos aguaceiros só de Leiria para norte.


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (22 Jan 2021 às 22:13)

Boa noite, 
Por aqui o resto de tarde foi calmo mas com bastante nebulosidade. Nada a apontar, portanto... 

*Charneca de Caparica*
Máx: 16,4ºC
Mín: 12,6ºC (???) 
Prec: 0,4 mm
Rajada máxima: 39,6 km/h O 

Agora estão 12,8ºC e céu nublado. A mínima ainda deverá ser feita até pouco antes da meia-noite...


----------



## Northern Lights (22 Jan 2021 às 22:19)

Céu muito nublado e 10,7 °C.
Máxima de 15, 2°C.
Dia de muitas nuvens, com um ou outro aguaceiro.

Enviado do meu HD1903 através do Tapatalk


----------



## StormRic (23 Jan 2021 às 03:01)

Já esteve *9,8ºC* à meia-noite. Subiu agora para *10,8ºC*. 
Vento fraco, inferior a 15 Km/h, até já esteve em calma. Entre WNW e WSW.
HR 78 ou 79%.
Céu pouco nublado, 1/8, luar do crescente e céu estrelado.

O sistema frontal associado à Ignacio aproxima-se:





A massa de ar tropical vai ganhando terreno para norte:


----------



## Pedro1993 (23 Jan 2021 às 09:56)

Bom dia,

A manhã começou cinzenta, e com nevoeiro, que entretanto já deu lugar a uns aguaceiros fracos.


----------



## Geopower (23 Jan 2021 às 11:00)

Manhã de chuva fraca. Céu enconberto. Vento moderado de SW.


----------



## jonas_87 (23 Jan 2021 às 11:22)

Boas

13 graus e vento forte.
Manhã cinzenta.


----------



## ZéCa (23 Jan 2021 às 11:33)

Bom fim-de-semana!
Estamos numa realidade mais próxima do habitual nestas paragens (sem os episódios de frio que ficam na memória deste inverno). Tempo ameno, céu bastante nublado. Vento por vezes mais intenso mas nada de especial e chuva pouco significativa. Há momentos 14,1ºC.


----------



## Pedro1993 (23 Jan 2021 às 12:29)

Sigo com uma manhã bem regada, sempre com aguaceiros fracos a moderados.


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (23 Jan 2021 às 12:29)

Boas pessoal,

Muita humidade, temperatura amena , e algum chuvisco , 0.6mm de acumulado, Janeiro segue com 65.5mm , e três recordes batidos desde que faço registos em casa ( 18-11-2017)  
Ou seja, no dia 12 registei a mínima mais baixa de sempre *-1.4ºc*  ( -1.2ºc do dia 8-2-2018) , no dia 9 registei a máxima mais baixa de sempre *8.3ºc* ( 10.2ºc do dia 31-12-2019 ) , e por último no dia 20 , registei o maior acumulado em 24h , *57.9mm* ( 49.2mm do dia 10-3-2018)  Janeiro animado este .

Fica um registo do final do dia de ontem 




Sunset by Ricardo Carvalho, no Flickr


----------



## João Pedro (23 Jan 2021 às 12:41)

Ricardo Carvalho disse:


> Boas pessoal,
> 
> Muita humidade, temperatura amena , e algum chuvisco , 0.6mm de acumulado, Janeiro segue com 65.mm , e três recordes batidos desde que faço registos em casa ( 18-11-2017)
> Ou seja, no dia 12 registei a mínima mais baixa de sempre *-1.4ºc*  ( -1.2ºc do dia 8-2-2018) , no dia 9 registei a máxima mais baixa de sempre *8.3ºc* ( 10.2ºc do dia 31-12-2019 ) , e por último no dia 20 , registei o maior acumulado em 24h , *57.9mm* ( 49.2mm do dia 10-3-2018)  Janeiro animado este .
> ...


Parabéns e obrigado!


----------



## david 6 (23 Jan 2021 às 13:22)

tem estado a chuviscar 1.6mm


----------



## Thomar (23 Jan 2021 às 13:37)

Ricardo Carvalho disse:


> Boas pessoal,
> 
> Muita humidade, temperatura amena , e algum chuvisco , 0.6mm de acumulado, Janeiro segue com 65.5mm , e três recordes batidos desde que faço registos em casa ( 18-11-2017)
> Ou seja, no dia 12 registei a mínima mais baixa de sempre *-1.4ºc*  ( -1.2ºc do dia 8-2-2018) , no dia 9 registei a máxima mais baixa de sempre *8.3ºc* ( 10.2ºc do dia 31-12-2019 ) , e por último no dia 20 , registei o maior acumulado em 24h , *57.9mm* ( 49.2mm do dia 10-3-2018)  Janeiro animado este .
> ...


Essas cores do fim de dia está brutal. Desculpa os elogios .... 

Enviado do meu LG-D405 através do Tapatalk


----------



## StormRic (23 Jan 2021 às 14:13)

Boa tarde

A frente quente chegou cerca das 10h aqui a Santa Iria, *2,0 mm* até acabar de passar cerca das 13h.

A mínima do dia foi mesmo os* 9,8ºC* da meia-noite. Desde então tem sido sempre a subir excepto quando chegou a frente, *13,4ºC*, 9h40, altura em que teve uma quebra de 0,7ºC para após uma hora voltar a subir: *14,9ºC* agora, máxima provisória do dia.
O mesmo sucedeu ao vento, a aumentar desde a madrugada e atinge neste momento *30 a 40 Km/h* de intensidade média e rajadas máximas até *53 Km/h*. Rodou durante a manhã gradualmente para SW até à chegada da frente, depois virou lentamente para W/WSW.

Céu encoberto, escuro, tecto das nuvens 350/400 m. Chuviscos neste momento.

Às 6h:






E às 12h, com a frente quente já no interior. As isóbaras apertam-se com a frente fria a caminho:





O radar é típico de um sector quente e frente quente mais intensa a norte do Tejo, latitude de Santarém:





Acumulados de ontem foram escassos na RLC excepto na zona mais a norte e interior, à volta de Coimbra:





Temperaturas máximas ontem: esteve quase bom para a praia, na Praia da Rainha  *17,5ºC*.




Mínimas altas e amplitudes diurnas reduzidas, Cabo Raso com a mínima mais alta e a menor amplitude: *13,8ºC* e *1,9ºC*, respectivamente.





Vento ontem: apesar de o vento dominante ter sido do quadrante SW, as rajada máximas do dia foram, quase invariavelmente, do quadrante SE, com *S.Pedro de Moel *a registar o maior valor nas EMA's, *83,9 Km/h*.


----------



## rmsg (23 Jan 2021 às 15:41)

Chove continuamente desde as 09h00 e, agora, com algum vento. 20,0 mm acumulados no dia de hoje.


----------



## Tufao André (23 Jan 2021 às 15:45)

Boa tarde!

Manhã chuvosa por aqui também, até às 14h foi sempre a chover de forma fraca a moderada (praticamente sem interrupções) e o acumulado até ao momento segue nos *4,3 mm*.
Não tem chovido mais desde essa hora, apenas o céu muito encoberto!

Vento moderado a forte de SW.
Uns amenos *14,9°C *actuais. 

Máxima de 15,2°C e a mínima já foi mais baixa esta madrugada, com 11°C.


----------



## StormRic (23 Jan 2021 às 16:14)

Continente encoberto. Células embebidas no sector quente, a norte. Frente fria está bem delineada.

Aqua, às 13h24, resolução 250m.





Máxima de *15,3ºC* em Santa Iria às 14h30, 14,7ºC agora. Por aqui, na rua há uma hora atrás, *16,0ºC *e *35 Km/h* com chuvisco.
Vento em Santa Iria tem vindo a aumentar, 35 a 45 Km/h de vento médio e rajadas até *61 Km/h*. Entre W e WSW.

Mais *0,3mm* acumulados do chuvisco, total *2,3 mm*.
HR 81%, tem oscilado entre 78% e* 84%*, máxima entre as 11h e as 13h.


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (23 Jan 2021 às 16:21)

Boa tarde,
A sul do Tejo parece que a montanha pariu um rato.  A frente apenas acumulou 0,3 mm essencialmente porque se dissipou ao passar o Tejo (curiosamente, choveu mais no Alentejo que aqui). Entretanto, o tempo tem estado bastante húmido e ventoso, mas a chuva tem sido quase nula, tendo caído uns chuviscos à hora de almoço que acumularam 0,2 mm. Estes dias fazem-me lembrar aquele rio atmosférico que houve no início de março de 2020, em que pouco acumulou e estava um tempo igualmente húmido e pastoso, mas com pouca acumulação. Estão 15,3°C neste momento. 
A madrugada foi de céu limpo e até foi bem amena tendo em conta o início fresco deste mês.  

Quanto ao dia de ontem, acabou assim: 

*Charneca de Caparica*
Máx: 16,4°C
Mín: 12,5°C 
Prec: 0,3 mm 

Veremos como correm os próximos dias!


----------



## Mammatus (23 Jan 2021 às 16:24)

Boas

Extremos de ontem: *18.4ºC* / *11.6ºC*
Temperatura máxima registada ao início da madrugada, a mínima foi alcançada no último minuto do dia.* 




*
Esqueçam o Dew Point... *
*
Vento forte a soprar predominantemente de NW durante a manhã, neste período foi registado o valor mais elevado de rajada,* 84.6 km/h*. A partir do meio da tarde rodou para SW e começou a enfraquecer, tornando-se fraco ao final do dia.
Boas abertas na parte da manhã, a tarde, por seu turno, foi bastante cinzenta.
Sem registo de precipitação.

_________________________________

Quanto a hoje, choveu durante a manhã, mas acumulou uns míseros *0.51 mm*. 
Palhais acumulou um pouco mais, *1.78 mm*.

Destaque para o vento, que com o crescer do dia aumentou de intensidade, neste momento sopra moderado de SW com rajadas, a maior delas alcançou *60.5 km/h*.

Sigo com céu encoberto, 17.4ºC, em descida.
Em princípio o valor da máxima está fechado, *18.6ºC*, registado por volta das 15h.


----------



## Pedro1993 (23 Jan 2021 às 17:03)

Sigo com aguaceiros fracos a moderados acompanhados por vento moderados, desde as 9:30, e ainda não parou, é excelente está água para os solo, pois estão a libertar novamente toda água que conseguem, dando uma vida extra ás linha de água.

O frio votou-se a sentir novamente, depois de uns dias de férias.


----------



## StormRic (23 Jan 2021 às 17:45)

Continua o chuvisco, quase nada aparece no radar, mas a persistência molha mesmo.
O vento sente-se muito mais nas zonas altas ou expostas a Oeste. Ou seja, nos locais baixos e virados  Leste, quase nada, dirão. 

Vistas de hoje 











Enviado do meu SM-J530F através do Tapatalk


----------



## srr (23 Jan 2021 às 18:27)

Hoje foi o dia - Spray,

Todo dia e a lata não acaba o gaz - Rende 5,00 mm.


----------



## StormRic (23 Jan 2021 às 19:25)

A frente fria:
No radar das 18h00 não é evidente, mas apenas uma hora depois já se percebe a concordância com a análise frontal das 18h:













O vento mantém-se em W, teve rajada máxima de* 69 Km/h* às 16h10. Depois das 17h diminuiu para valores inferiores a 40 Km/h e agora está à volta dos 30 Km/h.
Temperatura estável, *14,9ºC* +-0,2ºC.
HR também estável à volta dos *80%*.
Desde as 14h00 que o acumulado se mantém nos *2,3 mm*, apesar dos chuviscos.
Enfim, tudo à espera da frente fria, mas não há muito a esperar, os ecos correspondentes são relativamente fracos.


----------



## Mammatus (23 Jan 2021 às 19:43)

Temperatura acabou por estabilizar nos 17ºC.
De vez em quando cai morrinha, apenas de realçar uma diminuição da intensidade do vento, sopra moderado de SSW na casa dos 30-35, com rajadas ligeiramente superiores, entre 40-45 km/h.


----------



## RStorm (23 Jan 2021 às 19:59)

Boa noite 

Mais uma dia com  rega razoável, apesar do acumulado não ter sido nada por aí além, *3 mm*  
O dia começou com abertas de sol, encobrindo gradualmente a partir do inicio da manhã. Chuva fraca/chuvisco desde manhã, por vezes persistente e com alguma intensidade pontual. 
O vento soprou moderado de SW por vezes com rajadas, diminuindo de intensidade a partir do final da tarde.
A mínima de ontem foi batida, passando a ser *10,2ºC*. 

Mínima: *9,8ºC *
Máxima: *15,7ºC *
Acumulado: *3 mm *(até agora)

T. Atual: *15,2ºC *
HR: 82% 
Vento: SW / 2,2 Km/h


----------



## david 6 (23 Jan 2021 às 20:10)

chove mais moderado agora


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (23 Jan 2021 às 22:01)

Boas noites,
Depois duma manhã de fiasco e duma tarde pasmacenta, agora sim chove com alguma intensidade! O acumulado entretanto disparou para os 1,3 mm...


----------



## DaniFR (23 Jan 2021 às 22:42)

Por Coimbra, dia de chuva persistente, alternando de fraca a moderada, sempre acompanhada de vento com rajadas fortes. 

*25,7 mm *


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (23 Jan 2021 às 22:52)

Bem, este noite tem sido bem molhada até agora! Cai morrinha de forma constante há uma hora, depois daquele período de chuva mais intensa. Sigo com 2,4 mm no dia de hoje.


----------



## StormRic (23 Jan 2021 às 23:04)

A frente já chegou a Lisboa. Acumulados fracos como se esperava, olhando para o radar.

Aqui em Santa Iria já acumulou mais *0,8 mm* ! 
Temperatura estável em *14,4ºC*, vento estável de W e diminuiu para cerca de *25 Km/h*, pressão subiu 1 hPa, HR 85%.
Sinais muito fraquinhos de passagem de uma frente fria, ainda estou à espera de algo mais, mas o radar não engana: nada de significativo vem lá.







Últimas notícias. mais* 0,3 mm* ...


----------



## StormRic (23 Jan 2021 às 23:22)

Curiosidade: a EMA de Colares é "do contra".
O vento tem estado todo o dia do quadrante Oeste, mas por algum fenómeno de retorno local em Colares o vento tem soprado do quadrante oposto!







E agora está a chover um pouco mais aqui por Póvoa/Santa Iria. Finalmente a frente  





Edição: aquele intervalo nos ecos da frente... é a Póvoa de Santa Iria


----------



## StormRic (23 Jan 2021 às 23:32)

Luís Manuel disse:


> Boas,
> 
> Estou a trabalhar no Bombarral e penso que seria uma zona interessante para colocar uma estação, por vezes chove com alguma intensidade,
> as mínimas são muitas vezes negativas e as máximas são sempre mais baixas que as zonas limítrofes, segundo os mais velhos a culpa é da
> serra de Montejunto que bloqueia nesta zona, Bombarral e Cadaval, o ar marítimo. Este clima é muito bom para a produção de fruta.



Este é o tópico certo, Região Litoral Centro.
Sem dúvida que Montejunto tem influência nessa zona!


----------



## Tufao André (24 Jan 2021 às 00:43)

Após um longo período da tarde sem chuva, apenas vento forte, regressou a chuva fraca/chuviscos ao início da noite, sendo mais intensa pelas 23h30!
Entretanto começa um novo dia e a chuva parou.

O acumulado disparou para os *10,1 mm*! Não foi mau, mas ainda assim esperava mais chuva, já que os modelos previam precipitação durante toda a tarde...
Veremos como será o dia de amanhã!

O vento enfraqueceu, soprando fraco a moderado de ONO.
*13,1°C *actuais


----------



## StormRic (24 Jan 2021 às 01:23)

A frente assim que deixou a RLC organizou-se muito melhor, talvez devido ao menor relevo da região em que entrou?






Em Bucelas a frente terminou a sua passagem pelas 23h de ontem:* 6,9 mm *de total acumulado no dia, *3,6 mm* atribuíveis à frente.
A temperatura teve logo uma descida de 2ºC em menos de meia hora.

O total em Santa Iria foi adicionado de* 1,3 mm* pela frente, perfazendo *3,6 mm*; também teve a mesma descida de temperatura e o vento saltou de W para NW diminuindo para 15 Km/h.
Depois da meia-noite o vento voltou a WNW, e retomou valores à volta de 20 Km/h. A HR não desceu, mantém-se em *84%*. A temperatura tende a estabilizar, *12,3ºC*.
A pressão varia apenas dentro de um intervalo de 1 hPa.

A corrente de W continua...


----------



## david 6 (24 Jan 2021 às 02:22)

acumulado foi *7.2mm*


----------



## ZéCa (24 Jan 2021 às 07:48)

É por isso que eu gosto do inverno. Paisagens com imensos contrastes e tonalidades!  O amanhecer é sempre diferente. Hoje mais um amanhecer espetacular! Céu com algumas nuvens, uma névoa por entre os vales e edifícios. Há momentos 10°C. Agora toca a votar mas com cuidado e em segurança! Bom dia!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	













Enviado do meu SM-N960F através do Tapatalk


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (24 Jan 2021 às 12:45)

Bom dia,
Depois dum começo de noite bastante molhado com chuviscos constantes, o acumulado disparou e ainda chegou aos 3,3 mm. De facto, ainda caiu algo depois da meia-noite, acumulando 0,3 mm, mas depois já não caiu mais nada... 

De facto, ao início da manhã estava algum nevoeiro, mas depois lá despontou o sol por volta das oito e meia da manhã. Entretanto o céu voltou a ficar nublado, embora hoje não esteja à espera de grande coisa. Amanhã sim, deverá chover! 

Assim acabou o dia de ontem: 

*Charneca de Caparica*
Máx: 15,3°C
Mín: 12,8°C
Prec: 3,3 mm 
Rajada máxima: 38,5 km/h OSO 

Agora estão 15,6°C e céu nublado. A mínima hoje foi um pouco mais baixa, mas mesmo assim superior a 10°C, e não sei quando voltarei a ter mínimas abaixo dos 10°C com este rio atmosférico atual...


----------



## Geopower (24 Jan 2021 às 14:11)

Dia de céu nublado com abertas. Vento fraco de oeste.


----------



## StormRic (24 Jan 2021 às 14:18)

Boa tarde

Registos das EMA's ontem:




















Estamos em corrente de W que trará a próxima frente quente, quase a chegar começando pelo sul:









A nebulosidade alta e média domina todo o território e pouco deixa perceber da circulação à superfície:





Aqui em Santa Iria hoje:

Mínima: *11,3ºC* pelas 6h10.
Máxima provisória de *15,5ºC* agora.

Registo de acumulado de *0,25 mm* cerca das 12h, provável aguaceiro fraco 

HR manteve-se acima dos 80% até às 11h, desceu desde essa hora até aos 72% nesta altura.

Vento durante a madrugada e início da manhã foi diminuindo até ficar inferior a 10 Km/h com calmas intercaladas; depois das 11h começou a aumentar mas mantém-se ainda em geral fraco, entre 10 e 20 Km/h.
Até às 6h30 vinha de WNW e desde então rodou para WSW/W.


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (24 Jan 2021 às 15:30)

Obrigado @João Pedro e @Thomar , foram as possíveis de registar da porta do meu trabalho 

------------------
Hoje alguma chuva ao início da madrugada rendeu 1.5mm  Depois de uma manhã "primaveril" e do dever cívico cumprido em segurança, deixa ver se pinga mais qualquer coisa hoje    Agora estão cerca de 15°c , mas à hora de almoço o carro marcou 18°c, e senti algum calor com o que levava vestido! Aliás parece que vamos ter algum na próxima semana  Resto de bom Domingo a todos 



Enviado do meu SM-A510F através do Tapatalk


----------



## Pedro1993 (24 Jan 2021 às 17:27)

Depois de um dia marcado pelo céu muito nublado, e algo fresco, agora já vejo a chuva em aproximação, vamos ver se vem aí mais uma rega.


----------



## Tufao André (24 Jan 2021 às 18:14)

Boa tarde!

Dia marcado por muita nebulosidade média e alta, até ao final da manhã alguns raios de sol conseguiram espreitar mas pouco.
Até agora apenas uns chuviscos caíram a meio da tarde quando fui votar, mas nada de especial e passou rapidamente!

Vento fraco a moderado de SW.
*13,9°C *actuais


----------



## Mammatus (24 Jan 2021 às 19:02)

Boa tarde,

Aguaceiros pré-frontais e a frente fria que passou ao final da noite acumularam +1.02 mm, pelo que o total ficou em *1.53 mm*.
Rain rate máximo de 3.56 mm/h mais ou menos de acordo com o que o radar indicou no respectivo período.







Extremos do dia: *18.6ºC* / *11.6ºC*
Rajada máxima: *60.5 km/h
*
Palhais acumulou *3.56 mm*, +1.78 mm (aguaceiros pré-frontais e frente) a juntar ao acumulado da manhã (também 1.78 mm). 

__________________________________

Hoje

A rectaguarda da frente trouxe aguaceiros, mas muito fracos, acumularam *0.51 mm*. Após os mesmos, verificou-se uma rápida diminuição da nebulosidade, tanto que uma hora depois da passagem da frente o céu apresentava-se pouco nublado. A intensidade do vento também diminuiu, tornando-se nulo ao final da madrugada.

Durante a manhã céu com boas abertas, em contrapartida à tarde o sol não marcou presença.
Não ocorreu mais precipitação.

Vento de SW fraco, temporariamente moderado durante a tarde. 
Máxima praticamente sem variação face a ontem, *18.2ºC*.

Sigo com 16.3ºC.


Palhais acumulou *0.76 mm*.
Máxima de *16.8ºC*
Segue agora com 14ºC, vento fraco de S



Ricardo Carvalho disse:


> Obrigado @João Pedro e @Thomar
> 
> (...)



off-topic
Belo tablier!


----------



## RStorm (24 Jan 2021 às 19:51)

Boa noite

O dia foi mais seco e menos ventoso do que ontem, um belo corte na precipitação em cima da hora, tendo em conta aquilo que se previa há uns dias atrás 
Céu parcialmente nublado com boas abertas, tornando-se gradualmente encoberto a partir do inicio da tarde. Alguns aguaceiros fracos no inicio da madrugada e outro agora no final do dia, rendendo um total de *1,5 mm*. 
O vento apresentou-se maioritariamente nulo, por vezes temporariamente muito fraco de SW.
Ontem o acumulado ainda subiu até aos *3,3 mm*. 

A próxima madrugada parece vir a ser chuvosa, veremos como corre  O mês segue neste momento com *24,6 mm*, ainda muito longe da média, mas o que interessa é que a chuva deverá continuar nos próximo dias  

Mínima: *11,2ºC *
Máxima: *16,6ºC *
Acumulado: *1,5 mm *

T. Atual: *14,7ºC *
HR: 80% 
Vento: Nulo


----------



## srr (25 Jan 2021 às 09:14)

Por aqui um registo "histórico" :

Sem chuva nas últimas 24H


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (25 Jan 2021 às 09:34)

Bom dia, 
No dia anterior ainda choveu algo pela tarde e noite, deixando o acumulado de ontem nos 1,5 mm. Assim acabou o dia:

*Charneca de Caparica*
Máx: 16,0ºC
Mín: 11,8ºC
Prec: 1,5 mm

Hoje o dia começou ainda mais nublado e húmido que o anterior. Choveu durante a madrugada, acumulando 1,5 mm novamente, e agora só deverá chover lá para a noitinha... Pouco a pouco, o acumulado mensal já superou o de janeiro de 2020, embora ainda esteja bastante longe da média de 102 mm (média essa que só foi ultrapassada pela última vez em 2016, tendo o valor mais elevado desde então sido o de 2018 - 84 mm).  

Sigo com 14,8ºC, céu nublado e vento nulo.


----------



## Pedro1993 (25 Jan 2021 às 10:56)

Bom dia,

Depois de uma madrugada de chuva tipo "spray", que persiste ainda no decorrer desta manhã, por volta das 5 da manhã passou a regime de aguaceiros fracos a moderados,


----------



## srr (25 Jan 2021 às 11:33)

Está mesmo a dar a tal chuva tipo "spray",

Voltou aqui novamente, temos que por um bom impermeabilizante,

nas estações para somar uns mm de precipitação


----------



## guisilva5000 (25 Jan 2021 às 12:48)

Anomalias bem positivas, o resultado médio deste mês não vai de todo demonstrar aquilo que foi o início 

Capital a limiar os 20ºC nos próximos dias... 

Ao menos temos chuva e acumulado mensal já vai nos cerca de *60 mm*


----------



## Toby (25 Jan 2021 às 14:03)

Boa tarde,

14.4°
4,2 mm
Visibilidade +/- 500m
De qualquer modo, não feliz.... põe a minha mulher de mau humor.


----------



## srr (25 Jan 2021 às 14:54)

A manter se o spray,

A este  ritmo, penso que ás 18h00 atingiremos os magníficos;

2mm de spray ( atuais 1,6mm)


----------



## david 6 (25 Jan 2021 às 18:40)

1.2mm hoje


----------



## RStorm (25 Jan 2021 às 20:14)

Boa noite

Mais um dia cinzento e abafado, com alguma chuva.
O céu apresentou-se muito nublado, temporariamente com algumas abertas durante a manhã.
Chuva fraca durante a madrugada, rendendo *1,8 mm*, e um período de chuvisco a meio da tarde sem acumulação. 
Vento praticamente nulo. 

Peço desculpa pela situação, mas de sem querer e a escrever à "pressa", troquei os números da precipitação  Ontem publiquei que o mês seguia com *24,6 mm*, enquanto que na verdade o valor correto é *26,4 mm*. Com o acumulado de hoje, subiu no entanto para *28,2 mm *
Infelizmente já não deu para editar a outra publicação...

Mínima: *14,1ºC*
Máxima: *17,5ºC *
Acumulado: *1,8 mm *

T. Atual: *15,5ºC *
HR: 82% 
Vento: Nulo


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (25 Jan 2021 às 21:15)

Boa noite,
Durante o dia ainda caiu algo, deixando o acumulado diário num valor "amigável" de 1,8 mm. O mês segue, portanto, com um acumulado de 49,3 mm. Tendo em conta que o modelo europeu prevê entre 5 a 10 mm até ao fim do mês, deverei acabar este janeiro com um acumulado abaixo da média e com um acumulado mensal entre 54 mm e 60 mm. Nada mau para um mês que seguia até dia 20 com um acumulado perto de 0 mm!  

Sigo com 14,9°C, céu nublado e vento fraco.


----------



## jonas_87 (25 Jan 2021 às 21:28)

Boas,

Vai acumulando bem.
8 mm aqui 
10 mm na Malveira da Serra


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (25 Jan 2021 às 22:19)

Boa noite pessoal, 

Mais um dia abafado e enfadonho por cá ! Morrinha, ou chuvisco fraco ótimo para os solos  Hoje mais 3.1mm até ao momento, e a brincar a brincar Janeiro já leva 72.1mm  Quarta a Sexta devemos ter uns dias com cheirinho a Primavera , e no sábado teremos a chuvinha de volta  Com a anomalia positiva que estamos e vamos continuar a ter, aquela brutal anomalia negativa da primeira quinzena dos mês vai praticamente ficar esquecida 








Quanto ao tablier, é coisa de gaja @Mammatus , eu não tenho direito a nada daquilo  Mas como era dia de ir votar , tive direito a levar o carro da esposa 


Enviado do meu SM-A510F através do Tapatalk


----------



## jamestorm (25 Jan 2021 às 22:21)

mais uns belos *12mm* por aqui, muito bom! 

Temperatura muito amena..pode ser que os meus limoeiros se safem ainda..ja que perderam as folhas todas com a geada, muitas partes estão completamente secas tb.


----------



## almeida96 (26 Jan 2021 às 00:18)

Vai chovendo... ontem acumulou *8,3 mm*!

E Janeiro vai-se fazendo... *84,3 mm* acumulados até agora


----------



## Tufao André (26 Jan 2021 às 00:39)

A chuva fraca/chuviscos, por vezes mais intensos, da madrugada e do final da tarde de ontem (dia 25) renderam mais *4,8 mm*! 
Excelente para a rega, os solos e linhas de água bem agradecem...

No Domingo, dia das eleições, acabou por ser fraquinho tendo em conta estes dias chuvosos - apenas *0,8 mm *acumulados!

No fim do mês faço as contas, mas é certo que o acumulado de chuva vai bem razoável em poucos dias...


----------



## jonas_87 (26 Jan 2021 às 00:42)

Actualização 

12 mm ontem
Excelente.

Simplesmente não pára a chuva fraca intensa.

Neste momento 1 mm.


----------



## david 6 (26 Jan 2021 às 01:35)

subiu para 2mm, hoje vou com 0.4mm


----------



## ZéCa (26 Jan 2021 às 07:35)

Mais um amanhecer cheio de contrastes! Tempo húmido, de chuva e neblina. Agora uns amenos 14,8°C.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Enviado do meu SM-N960F através do Tapatalk


----------



## jonas_87 (26 Jan 2021 às 07:58)

Boas

5 mm
Chuvisco intenso.

Interessante, o acumulado mensal deu um salto para os 75 mm.

Na zona NO  do concelho tem acumulado bem, ontem 15 mm , hoje 9 mm.

Na semana passada fiquei surpreendido com a muita água que corria nas 2 fontes junto a Peninha.


----------



## srr (26 Jan 2021 às 09:28)

Bom dia,

O spray valeu nas ultimas 24h - 5,00 mm

Entretanto o Tejo leva um caudal de quase cheia, por motivos comerciais logicamente.


----------



## MSantos (26 Jan 2021 às 11:03)

Boas!

Nos últimos dias temos tido temperaturas algo mornas e tempo húmido e chuviscoso. Por agora aqui pela Azambuja a temperatura ronda os 18ºC e o Sol a tentar furar a nebulosidade.


----------



## Pedro1993 (26 Jan 2021 às 11:30)

Bom dia

Esta manhã segue com céu muito nublado, mas parece estar o querer "abrir" o céu, a temperatura está agradável.


----------



## srr (26 Jan 2021 às 14:56)

De volta o SPRAY,

Vamos ver se rende alguma coisa de jeito.


----------



## david 6 (26 Jan 2021 às 14:57)

muito húmido hoje e mais quente, chega a ficar estranho, 18.2ºC 90% humidade


----------



## Geopower (26 Jan 2021 às 16:00)

Dia de céu encoberto. Vento fraco de oeste.


----------



## Toby (26 Jan 2021 às 16:18)

resumo do dia: céu inglês, chuva belga 

15.1° 97% hum 9.8mm


----------



## jonas_87 (26 Jan 2021 às 17:14)

Dia inteiro de nevoeiro , e deverá continuar também amanhã.

5 mm


----------



## srr (26 Jan 2021 às 17:15)

Chuva belga como diz o colega,

ou Spray com eu digo, já rende 3,00 mm.


----------



## DaniFR (26 Jan 2021 às 17:43)

Bom dia

Segundo dia de humidade extrema. Chuvisco tipo spray persistente, escorre agua por todo o lado. Ontem foram *14,2mm*, hoje segue com *9,2mm*. 

Basicamente é isto...


----------



## Pedro1993 (26 Jan 2021 às 18:11)

Este inicio de tarde, a chuva do tipo "spray" voltou a marcar presença, embora desta vez tenha durado pouco tempo.


----------



## david 6 (26 Jan 2021 às 18:53)

por aqui também esse spray agora


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (26 Jan 2021 às 19:45)

Boa tarde,
Como já foi dito aqui por outros membros do fórum, esteve um nevoeiro do catano ao longo do dia. Por vezes chuviscou e acumulou um total de 1,8 mm diários (não foi tanto como noutros lugares da região, possivelmente devido à orografia), mas não se enganem: uma pessoa põe os pés fora da casa e, após uns poucos minutos, fica logo encharcada se não usar a roupa adequada (digo isto pois aconteceu-me isto mesmo quando fui dar um passeio ao bosque durante a tarde)! 
Este tempo faz lembrar mesmo a Grã-Bretanha ou a Bélgica - escuro, sonolento e incrivelmente húmido... 

Ontem o dia acabou assim: 

*Charneca de Caparica*
Máx: 16,2°C
Mín: 14,0°C
Prec: 2,8 mm 

Sigo com 14,9°C e nevoeiro bem espesso.


----------



## belem (26 Jan 2021 às 20:05)

Tempo algo abafado e com morrinha, em Carcavelos.
Eram  cerca de 18h 20m , e ouviam-se vários ralos a cantar.
Noite boa para sapos, pirilampos e cogumelos.
Agora estão cerca de 15-16ºc (tenho um termómetro básico e sem proteção lá fora, que indica 15,5ºc)..

A partir do dia 28, devo reportar a partir de Óbidos (mas é só por uns dias).


----------



## RStorm (26 Jan 2021 às 20:21)

Boa noite

Mais um dia abafado e com céu geralmente muito nublado.
Aguaceiros fracos durante a madrugada e no final da tarde/dia, rendendo um total de *1,2 mm*, sendo que a maior parte da precipitação caiu agora neste último período.
O vento mantêm-se praticamente nulo desde ontem. 

Este tempo "quente" e húmido vai continuar nos próximos dias, mas parece que a partir de amanhã a chuva vai dar uma trégua e o destaque vai passar a ser o nevoeiro. Vamos ver como corre 
Hoje vi uma bela quantidade de insetos da mesma espécie e a surgir de forma súbita nalguns jardins/terrenos daqui da zona, julgo que seja consequência deste tempo. 

Mínima: *15,2ºC *
Máxima: *19,0ºC *

T. Atual: *15,9ºC *
HR: 88% 
Vento: Nulo


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (26 Jan 2021 às 20:28)

Boa noite pessoal,

Tal como já referido aqui, é só humidade , e água por todo o lado, os solos agradecem  Nevoeiro denso praticante todo o dia, e acumulado  2.3mm  Fica uns registos do dia de hoje 















Enviado do meu SM-A510F através do Tapatalk


----------



## jonas_87 (26 Jan 2021 às 20:30)

7 mm

Praticamente 48 horas em que % de humidade variou entre os 97% e 99%, elucidativo.


----------



## ZéCa (26 Jan 2021 às 20:32)

Boa noite!
O dia hoje foi totalmente passado por um nevoeiro persistente em altura. Chuva fraca. Dia bastante ameno Diria quase de primavera, no que diz respeito às temperaturas. Máxima 19,2ºC. Agora vai nos 14,7ºC.


----------



## Mammatus (27 Jan 2021 às 00:12)

Boa noite pessoal



Ricardo Carvalho disse:


> Quanto ao tablier, é coisa de gaja @Mammatus , *eu não tenho direito a nada daquilo*  Mas como era dia de ir votar , tive direito a levar o carro da esposa
> 
> Enviado do meu SM-A510F através do Tapatalk



Elas são terríveis! 

_____________

Dias enfadonhos sucedem-se, céu quase sempre encoberto, períodos de morrinha/ chuva fraca que pouco ou nada acumula. Temperatura demasiado amena, por este andar a anomalia negativa da primeira quinzena vai se esfumar.

Extremos dos últimos dias:

Domingo, 24/01
*18.2ºC* / *14.5ºC*
*1.52 mm*

2ª feira, 25/01
*19.5ºC* / *17.3ºC*
*1.52 mm*


Quanto à máxima de hoje, vou descartar o valor de 23.3ºC, parece-me claramente inflacionado, além do mais entre as 3 e as 10 da manhã, porventura devido a alguma anomalia, não houve registo de dados. Diria uns 19ºC-20ºC de máxima.
Mínima de *18.6ºC*.
Acumulado *0.51 mm
*
Sigo com 19.3ºC, vento nulo


----------



## david 6 (27 Jan 2021 às 01:22)

1.6mm ontem


----------



## ZéCa (27 Jan 2021 às 07:38)

Manhãs sucessivas de contrastes! Aquela névoa por entre os edifícios e a perder-se no horizonte. Continua o tempo húmido e ameno. Chuva muito fraca. À momentos 13,6°C.
Bom dia!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Enviado do meu SM-N960F através do Tapatalk


----------



## srr (27 Jan 2021 às 09:33)

Hoje,

Um amanhecer diferente dos ultimos dias, ou semanas,

Sol a espreitar, sem spray.


----------



## StormRic (27 Jan 2021 às 09:38)

Bom dia 
Agora no vale de Vialonga/Loures, umas fotos rápidas. 
Mas no vale do Tejo não havia nevoeiro. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




















Enviado do meu SM-J530F através do Tapatalk


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (27 Jan 2021 às 11:50)

Bom dia pessoal,

Algum nevoeiro pela manhã , mas nada comparado aos últimos dias! Ainda algum chuvisco durante a noite que acumulou* 0.6mm *, Janeiro segue com* 75.1mm* , muita água nos campos!  A mínima foi de *14.5ºc*, e agora estão *16ºc* com* 96%* de *HR*, parece os Açores  Fevereiro parece querer trazer alguma precipitação lá para dia 5/6 , e depois quiçá uma entrada continental , mas a distância temporal é imensa! Vamos ver  Fica os registos habituais 





Serra da Arrábida by Ricardo Carvalho, no Flickr




Serra da Arrábida by
Ricardo Carvalho, no Flickr




Serra da Arrábida by Ricardo Carvalho, no Flickr




Nature by Ricardo Carvalho, no Flickr




Nature by Ricardo Carvalho, no Flickr




Nature by Ricardo Carvalho, no Flickr


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (27 Jan 2021 às 12:30)

Ricardo Carvalho disse:


> Fevereiro parece querer trazer alguma precipitação lá para dia 5/6 , e depois quiçá um entrada continental , mas a distância temporal é imensa! Vamos ver... Fica os registos habituais


Eu não faria grandes futurologias na situação atual... Ainda falta muito tempo e nem há concordância nos modelos: alguns preveem bastante precipitação e outros não preveem nadinha... Enfim! 

Regressando ao tema principal, o chuvisco do dia anterior ainda levou o acumulado diário para os 2 mm. Entretanto o dia de hoje segue semelhante ao anterior, talvez com ainda mais humidade e um tempo incrivelmente pastoso! O chuvisco desta vez está a acumular menos, estando neste momento nos 0,3 mm. O acumulado mensal segue nos 52,8 mm, aproximadamente 59,4% do valor médio entre 1 e 27 de janeiro.  

Quanto ao dia de ontem, estas foram as temperaturas:

*Charneca de Caparica*
Máx: 15,8ºC
Mín: 14,4ºC
Prec: 2 mm

Agora estão 14,7ºC e está céu muito nublado. Assim deverá permanecer o dia inteiro...


----------



## Geopower (27 Jan 2021 às 16:17)

Em Lisboa, mais um dia de céu encoberto. Vento fraco de oeste


----------



## Pedro1993 (27 Jan 2021 às 18:22)

Hoje o dia foi marcado pelo céu muito nublado, estive o dia toda a trabalhar, junto á Serra D'Aire, e era bem visível, a mudança radical, de tempo que devia de estar do outro lado da serra, pois estava completamente tapada por um denso manto de nuvens e nevoeiro todo o dia, e chega lá ao alto, e não desce, é impressionante.


----------



## RStorm (27 Jan 2021 às 19:27)

Boa noite

Dia novamente enfadonho e nublado mas sem chuva, tal como já estava previsto.
Neblina de forma temporária no horizonte.
Vento nulo.

Como consequência deste tempo, notou-se um pequeno aumento da atividade da natureza, tal como reportei ontem. Hoje inclusive avistei uma osga no chão de uma ciclovia, animal que não me lembra de alguma vez ter visto tão cedo nesta altura do ano. Normalmente começam a surgir em meados de abril nesta zona 

Mínima: *14,5ºC *
Máxima: *16,6ºC *

T. Atual: *15,6ºC *
HR: 81% 
Vento: Nulo


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (27 Jan 2021 às 22:54)

Boa noite,
Por aqui o dia de hoje foi uma completa pasmaceira. Eu já nem sei bem o que é o sol, depois de tantas horas de céu nublado...  

A humidade relativa esteve constante nos 98% durante largas horas, mas na última hora tem descido lentamente, estando agora nos 93%. O ponto de orvalho e a temperatura atual estão a descer paulatinamente, sendo que a mínima ainda deverá ser feita até pouco antes da meia-noite. Amanhã deverá ser um dia mais soalheiro, mas bastante húmido também, o que tornará o ambiente bastante ameno se tivermos em conta os 18°C previstos para amanhã de máxima.  

O chuvisco de hoje ainda acumulou 0,3 mm. Também não estava à espera de nada, logo alguma coisa é sempre melhor que 0.

*Charneca de Caparica*
Máx: 15,0°C
Mín: 14,1°C (???)
Prec: 0,3 mm 

Agora estão 14,2°C e céu nublado, com uma aragem de noroeste.


----------



## Mammatus (28 Jan 2021 às 00:08)

Boas,

Segue o marasmo meteorológico , epah viesse sol, ou então chuva e algum vento já agora, pois este tempo húmido, enevoado, com neblinas e nevoeiros, degrada a qualidade do ar, estão criadas condições extremamente favoráveis à acumulação de poluentes, sobretudo nas zonas mais urbanas.

Chuvisco durante madrugada acumulou *0.51 mm*.
Tempo encoberto todo o dia e vento extremamente fraco ou mesmo nulo em alguns períodos
Máxima de *20.5ºC*, a mínima foi regista há coisa de 15 minutos, *16.6ºC*.

Sigo com 16.7ºC, vento nulo.


----------



## ZéCa (28 Jan 2021 às 08:13)

Bom dia!
Mais uma manhã com aquela neblina em altura por cima dos prédios. Tempo húmido. Temperatura á momentos 12,6ºC.


,


----------



## srr (28 Jan 2021 às 08:19)

E volta o Spray.


----------



## Geopower (28 Jan 2021 às 08:51)

Bom  dia. Manhã de nevoeiro cerrado em Lisboa.


----------



## david 6 (28 Jan 2021 às 13:29)

mais um dia encoberto, nada demais


----------



## MSantos (28 Jan 2021 às 14:54)

Boas!

A meteo-monotonia mantém-se... Mais um dia cinzentão aqui pela Azambuja com temperaturas amenas.


----------



## Toby (28 Jan 2021 às 17:39)

Boa tarde,






SE:






NO:


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (28 Jan 2021 às 21:05)

Boa noite,
E eu a pensar que hoje iria ser um dia mais soalheiro... Erro, foi um dia húmido e com nevoeiro espesso em que não se viu o sol! 

Enfim, veremos se os próximos dias são um pouco mais alegres... 

Dados de ontem: 

*Charneca de Caparica*
Máx: 15,0°C
Mín: 14,0°C
Prec: 0,3 mm

Agora estão 12,6°C e nevoeiro.


----------



## jonas_87 (28 Jan 2021 às 21:41)

Boas,

Dias de nevoeiro lá vão persistindo,  principalmente na zona Norte/No do concelho.
80 mm mensais por cá,  solos super saturados.
Esta manhã na zona alta da Malveira da Serra.
Curiosamente estava um frio húmido.


----------



## StormRic (29 Jan 2021 às 00:03)

Boa noite

Dias cinzentos, o nevoeiro, neblinas, orvalho, vento em calma, não se vê o sol há dias nas horas altas do dia.

Mas o sol aparece mais pela manhã, quando entra pelas duas camadas de nuvens, a de baixo junto ao solo nos vales e a de cima que não se prolonga muito para Leste.
Foi assim ontem, aqui no vale de Vialonga/Loures, cerca das 9h25:


----------



## Mammatus (29 Jan 2021 às 00:15)

Boa noite pessoal,



jonas_87 disse:


> Boas,
> 
> Dias de nevoeiro lá vão persistindo,  principalmente na zona Norte/No do concelho.
> 80 mm mensais por cá,  solos super saturados.
> ...



Com essa neblina e vegetação densa parece as típicas paisagens dos Açores.

_____________________

Resumo do dia: tempo encoberto, alguma neblina/nevoeiro em altitude, vento em calma. 
Destaco apenas uma descida da temperatura, sobretudo da máxima.
Extremos: *17.0ºC* / *14.1ºC* (registada no último minuto do dia)

Sigo com 14.3ºC, vento nulo.


----------



## StormRic (29 Jan 2021 às 00:39)

Os registos dos quatro últimos dias em Parque Santa iria, estação no topo das colinas a Sul/Sueste do vale de Loures/Vialonga e a uma altitude sobranceira aos nevoeiros matinais (apesar de ser apenas 137 m) mostram como a aproximação do ponto de orvalho á temperatura do ar motivou humidade relativa em geral superior a 70/80%. O vento foi acalmando e na manhã de anteontem, 27, proporcionou boas condições para uma cama de nevoeiro no fundo do vale.

O dia *26* registou também a temperatura mais alta do mês, *17,1ºC*. Os acumulados dos três últimos dias devem-se principalmente a água de orvalho que permanece por vezes todo o dia.















Estas fotos tiradas à altitude de 120 m (miradouro da Salvação) estão ao nível do limite superior dos estratos de nevoeiro que preenchiam o vale:




















Em Lisboa, nesse dia 27, não observei nevoeiro à beira do estuário doTejo, calma total, a visibilidade até era relativamente boa, só faltava era o sol... 










Neste momento por aqui, está mais ou menos assim, na estação de referência:


----------



## srr (29 Jan 2021 às 11:08)

Aqui um spray, novamente, mas nem toca no chão.


----------



## Pedro1993 (29 Jan 2021 às 11:12)

Bom dia,

Esta manhã segue cinzenta, e com uma morrinha, que mal chega a molhar, mais parece aquelas entradas de nevoeiro cerrado, com humidade.


----------



## guisilva5000 (29 Jan 2021 às 12:01)

Dias de chuva de Atlântico continuam, nevoeiros bem densos em algumas noites e tudo bem verdinho. Inverno em Portugal é tanto 2 semanas de céu limpo como 2 semanas sem sol... Hoje mais um dia de spray.

Rio Jamor continua com o regime de Inverno. BCC com *80 mm* mensais, quase a chegar à média.

A zona do Antigo Paço Real de Belas a mostrar bem a humidade da zona e musgo por todo o lado (atenção que o panorama do meu telemóvel satura um bocado as folhas). É incrível a flora, não só do Paço, mas do vale inteiro do Jamor. Dezenas ou centenas de árvores estagnadas no tempo, alguns carvalhos demonstram uma dimensão que andam aqui há centenas de anos.


----------



## Geopower (29 Jan 2021 às 12:53)

Manhã de céu encoberto em Lisboa. Vento fraco de S.


----------



## david 6 (29 Jan 2021 às 14:29)

está a "chover" nevoeiro


----------



## MSantos (29 Jan 2021 às 15:18)

Boas!

Mais um dia sem Sol aqui velo Vale do Tejo. Por agora nevoeiro alto e temperatura na casa dos 15ºC.


----------



## Pedro1993 (29 Jan 2021 às 17:33)

A morrinha regressou outra vez, e desta vez parece vir para ficar já pela noite dentro.


----------



## david 6 (29 Jan 2021 às 18:03)

agora nevoeiro começou a descer de novo e agora a morrinha já molha mesmo a máxima não passou dos 12.5ºC


----------



## RStorm (29 Jan 2021 às 20:09)

Boa noite

Prossegue o mesmo padrão: tempo e cinzento e muito húmido.
O céu tem se apresentado encoberto e com períodos temporários de nevoeiro, que durante as manhãs têm sido acompanhados de morrinha muito fraca.
Vento praticamente nulo há já muito tempo.

Agora com o cair da noite, começou a chover fraco e o acumulado segue nos *0,3 mm*. A próxima madrugada promete alguma chuva, veremos como corre 

Ontem: *12,3ºC / 14,5ºC *
Hoje: *12,1ºC / 14,4ºC 
*
T. Atual: *13,6ºC *
HR: 85% 
Vento: Nulo


----------



## StormRic (29 Jan 2021 às 21:32)

Boa noite
Aí vem uma frente fria, fraca actividade se espera aqui a esta latitude da RLC, apenas mais intensa na zona norte/Coimbra.






Por Santa iria/Lisboa, hoje, mais um dia encoberto, tecto das nuvens nos 300 m, neblinas, nevoeiros pela madrugada, novamente uma camada no fundo do vale de Vialonga/Loures mas nem sequer um vislumbre de sol.
Máxima e mínima próximas,* 12,9ºC*/*10,5ºC*. A máxima está a ser atingida a esta hora, reflexo da aproximação da frente fria. Humidade relativa praticamente constante ao longo de todo o dia, *85%/86%*.
O chuvisco fraco que começou cerca das 17h só agora conseguiu acumular algo (*0,25 mm*).

Até às 10h da manhã, vento < 10 Km/h intercalado de grandes calmas. Depois, tem aumentado lentamente e aos saltos, atingindo agora valores entre 11 Km/h e 23 Km/h, rajadas até *32 Km/h*.
De ESE durante a manhã rodou para *SW *e mantém-se à volta dessa direcção, entre SSW e WSW.

Pressão em descida lenta.

Chuvisco consistente com direito a eco de radar só de Coimbra para norte neste momento:





"Justine" e frente fria associada, cerca das 14h00 de hoje, imagem do satélite Suomi:






Nevoeiros e estratos baixos densos e muito opacos, pelas 11h03, imagem do Continente pelo Terra:





Região Litoral Centro, pelas 14h25, imagem do Aqua:





Os relevos mais proeminentes da RLC (Arrábida, Sintra, Montejunto, Candeeiros, Aire, Lousã, etc), normalmente associados a uma geração e fixação da nebulosidade baixa, desta vez têm um efeito oposto criando rasgões na cobertura de nuvens baixas e de nevoeiro.


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (29 Jan 2021 às 23:16)

Boa noite, 
Por aqui não vejo o sol há uns belos dias... Já não estávamos habituados a estes dias de escuridão e de completa pasmaceira!  
Pois bem, ontem o dia acabou assim... 

*Charneca de Caparica*
Máx: 14,8ºC
Mín: 11,1ºC
HR média: 94%

...e hoje foi igual, tanto ao nível das temperaturas como da humidade relativa média. Por outro lado, consegui acumular 0,5 mm fruto da humidade, coisa que não aconteceu ontem. Sigo com 14,0ºC e nevoeiro. 

Embora este tempo não traga animação nenhuma, tem vindo a conservar a quantidade de água nos solos, e finalmente neste inverno parece que esta zona atingiu a capacidade de campo! Na próxima manhã parece que teremos a passagem da Justine, tanto que o nevoeiro deverá desaparecer até lá, contudo não estou à espera de grande coisa - no máximo uns 2 mm...


----------



## jamestorm (30 Jan 2021 às 00:00)

Dia com alguns chuvisco e totalmente nublado durante o dia. Bastante ameno.


----------



## StormRic (30 Jan 2021 às 00:14)

*13,6ºC* foi a máxima do dia que terminou, atingida às... *23h59*.

*0,5 mm *conseguidos ao longo destas 7 horas de chuvisco muito fraco... 

Vento mantém as mesmas características, SW com oscilação de SSW a WSW, entre 11 e 24 Km/h, rajadas 32 Km/h.

Ontem de madrugada (1h50) o chuvisco muito fininho soprado pelo vento e iluminado pelo flash parecia... neve. Boa maneira de enganar curiosos. 
Este efeito também costuma ser observado nas webcams junto ao litoral, nas praias, desta vez criado pela poalha da rebentação das ondas.


Finalmente começa a chegar às zonas mais a norte da RLC precipitação mais significativa associada à frente fria em aproximação:


----------



## jamestorm (30 Jan 2021 às 01:47)

Vai chovendo aqui por Alenquer...


----------



## Pedro1993 (30 Jan 2021 às 09:34)

Bom dia

Por cá o final da noite e durante uma boa parte da madrugada, foi de aguaceiros fracos, mas persistentes, agora a manhã segue com céu muito nublado.


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (30 Jan 2021 às 11:51)

Bom dia,
Por aqui ontem a máxima registou-se ao último segundo do dia. É um registo interessante, tendo em conta que a temperatura subiu bem ao longo das primeiras horas da noite.  

Entretanto, às duas da manhã de hoje e devido à frente associada à "tempestade", o nevoeiro que permanecia há dias na zona lá se dissipou. Como estava à espera, a frente rendeu muito pouco: apenas 0,5 mm (até o nevoeiro de ontem acumulou mais que a frente de madrugada).  

O que se notou, isso sim, foi o aumento do vento. Se ontem o vento era quase nulo e era só humidade, hoje as rajadas já atingiram os 30 km/h e não está nevoeiro. De facto, até está algum sol (com alguma nebulosidade alta, mas não deixa de ser sol). 

Dados de ontem: 

*Charneca de Caparica*
Máx: 14,3°C
Mín: 11,8°C
Prec: 0,8 mm (nevoeiro) 

Agora estão 15,8°C e céu pouco nublado, com vento de oeste.


----------



## Pedro1993 (30 Jan 2021 às 12:25)

A morrinha ainda ameaçou cair aqui, por volta das 11 horas, mas agora o céu começou a abrir, um pouco, e sol já espreita, depois de alguns dias, de férias, o vento moderado a forte, também se faz sentir.


----------



## david 6 (30 Jan 2021 às 14:42)

0.8mm hoje, sol hoje espreita de vez em quando coisa rara dos últimos tempos


----------



## StormRic (30 Jan 2021 às 16:45)

"Charneca" Mundial disse:


> Bom dia,
> Por aqui ontem a máxima registou-se ao último segundo do dia. É um registo interessante, tendo em conta que a temperatura subiu bem ao longo das primeiras horas da noite.
> 
> Entretanto, às duas da manhã de hoje e devido à frente associada à "tempestade", o nevoeiro que permanecia há dias na zona lá se dissipou. Como estava à espera, a frente rendeu muito pouco: apenas 0,5 mm (até o nevoeiro de ontem acumulou mais que a frente de madrugada).
> ...



Tudo dito 
Por aqui foi *1,0 mm*, mínima de *12,4ºC* pelas 8h15 e máxima de *15,5ºC* pelas 14h30. O único mérito da frente foi, realmente, ter limpado a atmosfera algo depressiva dos últimos dias.

Desde as 12h o vento tem oscilado entre os 20 e os 40 Km/h com rajadas até *58 Km/h*. Sabe bem depois do marasmo.

A humidade relativa manteve-se acima dos 80% até às 9h da manhã, começando então, finalmente, a descer até aos *64%*, cerca das 14h.

A frente já lá vai, dissipando-se em Espanha. A corrente de NW moderada traz alguns aguaceiros fracos, e a nova frente quente de um sistema frontal associado a uma depressão seguidora do rasto da Justine aproxima-se rapidamente: às 6h de amanhã estará sobre a Região Oeste.






Não há muito a esperar, entretanto, deste pós-frontal de transição, só alguns privilegiados registarão a passagem de raros aguaceiros, aqui na RLC:





Interessante como o vento de Noroeste "penteou" a nebulosidade baixa, a qual é gerada a algumas dezenas de quilómetros, para o interior, da linha costeira:
Imagem do Terra hoje às 11h50






Entre as 2h e as 6h, o "apagão" da publicação dos registos das EMA's do IPMA não permite tirar conclusões sobre os acumulados desta frente. 
Aguardemos melhor funcionamento...


----------



## StormRic (30 Jan 2021 às 17:44)

Flores de Inverno, para alegrar... , num "qualquer recanto perto de si"































Cirrus, halo solar difuso, Cumulus e neblina:










Caíu um aguaceiro fraco, sem acumulação.

*12,4ºC*, 30 Km/h de *WNW*


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (30 Jan 2021 às 18:53)

Boa tarde,
Por aqui o dia foi mais soalheiro e bem mais convidativo para um "passeio higiénico", como também para fotografias. 

Pois bem, depois destes dias de chuvisco, os campos estão incrivelmente verdejantes, contudo ainda se notam alguns vestígios de erva seca devido às geadas no início do mês:





A pós-frontal chegou assim à zona: incrivelmente desfeita. A única coisa que restava era nebulosidade elevada ou uma ou outra nuvem branquinha. Há que salientar, contudo, que uma hora depois de ter fotografado estas imagens o céu começou a escurecer e a nebulosidade aumentou, estando agora céu nublado.





A vala corre com bastante força, como há muito não via... Acho que a última vez que o regato correu com maior intensidade foi em maio de 2018 (de notar que a ribeira esteve seca de janeiro a dezembro de 2019). No ano hidrológico passado, a vala apenas apresentava um fiozinho de água nos meses de abril e de maio, mas desta vez está com tanta água que até forma pequenos lagos ao longo do percurso... 




_____________________
A temperatura atual é de 14,0°C. Venha lá a chuva a sério na próxima semana, depois dum mês de janeiro que rendeu 54,1 mm (53% do valor mensal).


----------



## Microburst (30 Jan 2021 às 19:36)

"Charneca" Mundial disse:


> A pós-frontal chegou assim à zona: incrivelmente desfeita. A única coisa que restava era nebulosidade elevada ou uma ou outra nuvem branquinha. Há que salientar, contudo, que uma hora depois de ter fotografado estas imagens o céu começou a escurecer e a nebulosidade aumentou, estando agora céu nublado.



Boa noite. A mesma coisa tal e qual por aqui, só a salientar a ocorrência de um aguaceiro pouco passava das 17h, que com gotas grossas e algumas rajadas de vento deixou tudo bem encharcado.


----------



## jonas_87 (31 Jan 2021 às 12:08)

Boas,

Sem grande coisa a relatar , morrinhas e nevoeiro.
Muita húmidade , a paisagem a rebentar a escala da cor verde

@Mammatus verdade, a serra de Sintra tem estado com uma quantidade  brutal de dias sob nevoeiro. No outro dia mesmo com apenas vento moderado presenciei boa precipitação oculta. Sem desprimor por outras serras na zona, é mágica.


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (31 Jan 2021 às 12:44)

Bom dia pessoal,

Ontem 1.8mm, hoje 1.5mm até ao momento, e Janeiro fica praticamente nos 80mm  mensais, não muito longe da média  Sendo cerca de 40mm sido feitos em modo spray, chuvisco e nevoeiro tem logo por si um efeito a nível dos solos espectacular! Tal como diz o @jonas_87 "verde mais verde não há "  Agora venha de lá esse Fevereiro diferente dos que temos tidos nos últimos anos com aparentemente chuva mais a sério na primeira quinzena , para ajudar fazer subir a cota das barragens  



Enviado do meu SM-A510F através do Tapatalk


----------



## TiagoLC (31 Jan 2021 às 12:53)

jonas_87 disse:


> Boas,
> 
> Sem grande coisa a relatar , morrinhas e nevoeiro.
> Muita húmidade , a paisagem a rebentar a escala da cor verde
> ...


A serra de Sintra é mesmo outro nível.


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (31 Jan 2021 às 13:09)

Bom dia,

Pelos vistos houve um sismo de magnitude 3 na escala de Richter há aproximadamente 50 minutos, mas eu não senti rigorosamente nada (contudo foi sentido por outras pessoas daqui da Charneca). 

Voltando ao tema principal, parece que hoje a morrinha já acumulou o dobro do que caiu no dia de ontem - 1 mm - e parece que as horas de maior probabilidade de chuva são agora à tarde (embora não veja nada de especial no radar). 

Dados de ontem: 

*Charneca de Caparica*
Máx: 16,4°C
Mín: 13,2°C 
Prec: 0,5 mm 
Rajada máxima: 34,9 km/h O 

Agora estão 15,0°C e céu nublado, com vento muito fraco de oeste.


----------



## Pedro1993 (31 Jan 2021 às 13:24)

Boa tarde,

A manhã começou com céu muito nublado, que ainda persiste, já ameaçou chuviscar por diversas vezes, ao longo da manhã, já durante a madrugada deceria ter mesmo caíndo uns pingos, pois o chão estava todo molhado, por volta das 9 horas.


----------



## david 6 (31 Jan 2021 às 15:19)

vai chuviscando


----------



## Pedro1993 (31 Jan 2021 às 16:08)

A morrinha regressou.


----------



## StormRic (31 Jan 2021 às 16:16)

Boa tarde

É incrível como após um único dia de sol tímido, volta tudo ao mesmo: escuro, tecto baixo, chuvisco, tudo pegajoso/escorregadio e para tornar ainda mais desagradável ao citadino, vento!
Óptimo para as hortas! 

Condições idênticas às de outros dias da semana passada:
Mínima* 12,4ºC*, cedo, entre a 1h20 e as 2h00, porque a frente quente começou a chegar por essa altura.
Máxima *15,1ºC*, já passou, às 13h35.

Ridículos *0,5 mm*...
HR *85%* estável agora desde as 14h50, foi mínima durante a madrugada com *78%* (é o contrário do que seria vulgar).

Vento nas últimas três horas entre *20 e 30 Km/h*; rajadas até 40 Km/h. Teve um período à volta das 13h em que soprou a uma média de 35 Km/h com rajada que atingiu os *50 Km/h*. Sempre de W.

Aqui está a responsável (que desapareceu rapidamente em parte incerta em Espanha)...









Agora, às 12h, vem lá a frente fria novamente tentar limpar o depressivo cinzento:





*Off-topic*:
Mas nem sequer será sol de pouca dura (já não vem a tempo) pois amanhã já entrou nova massa de ar de sector quente


----------



## srr (31 Jan 2021 às 16:39)

Spray já rende os impressionantes 1.8 mm .


----------



## RStorm (31 Jan 2021 às 18:52)

Boa noite

Ontem finalmente tivemos direito a umas boas abertas de sol 
Chuva fraca durante a madrugada, rendendo *1,5 mm*.
O vento soprou em geral moderado do quadrante NW. Ótimo para secar a roupa  
Na sexta-feira o acumulado ainda subiu até aos *0,6 mm*. 

Mínima: *12,6ºC *
Máxima: *16,5ºC *
Acumulado: *1,5 mm *

Hoje voltámos ao mesmo padrão da última semana: céu encoberto e tempo húmido. 
Chuviscos durante quase todo o dia, por vezes persistentes, mas até agora sem acumulação. 
Vento fraco de W, por vezes moderado durante a tarde. 

Mínima: *13,5ºC *
Máxima: *17,0ºC *

Se não houver mais nenhuma alteração até à meia-noite, o mês terminará com um acumulado de *31,5 mm*, ou seja, um mês muito seco com apenas cerca de 30% da média mensal  No entanto valeu pelo elevado número de horas de frio  
A instabilidade promete prolongar-se ao longo do inicio de Fevereiro. Vamos ver se será um bom presságio  

T. Atual: *15,8ºC *
HR: 86% 
Vento: W / 3,2 Km/h


----------



## david 6 (31 Jan 2021 às 20:56)

0.8mm hoje


----------



## João Pedro (31 Jan 2021 às 22:31)

jonas_87 disse:


> Boas,
> 
> Sem grande coisa a relatar , morrinhas e nevoeiro.
> Muita húmidade , a paisagem a rebentar a escala da cor verde
> ...


Belíssima foto João, mesmo mágica 
Onde estará o anel?


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (31 Jan 2021 às 23:23)

Boa noite,

O dia de hoje foi marcado pelo céu nublado e pela humidade. O chuvisco de madrugada acumulou 1 mm, mas durante o dia não acumulou tanto - apenas 0,5 mm.  

O mês segue com um acumulado mensal de 55,6 mm, ou 54% do valor normal. Apesar de ser um valor entre os mais baixos de sempre (superior apenas aos acumulados de 2020, 2012, 2007 e 2005, nos últimos 15 anos), houve dois períodos bem diferentes neste mês: 

O primeiro (de 1 a 20 de janeiro) foi caracterizado por uma vaga de frio, temperaturas muito abaixo do normal. Estes primeiros 20 dias foram também extremamente secos, com um total de apenas 4,9 mm, resultante dum regime de aguaceiros nos primeiros dias do mês (apenas 7% do valor normal) e a Filomena pouca coisa trouxe a não ser máximas gélidas abaixo de 10°C, algum vento e alguma nebulosidade alta. De salientar também a mínima mais baixa desde que tenho a estação: -0,6°C, e geadas fortes que secaram grande parte das ervas da floresta.  
Já o segundo (de 20 a 31 de janeiro) foi um período caracterizado por precipitação, humidade e temperaturas muito acima da média. No dia 20 ocorreu a passagem duma superfície frontal que acumulou 28,4 mm, e seguiram-se vários dias de precipitação quase diária e bastante humidade que elevaram o acumulado nestes 11 dias para os 50,7 mm (140% do valor médio). 
_____________________
Dados de hoje:

*Charneca de Caparica*
Máx: 15,3°C
Mín: 13,4°C
Prec: 1,5 mm 

Sigo com 14,5°C e céu nublado.


----------



## Mammatus (31 Jan 2021 às 23:42)

Boa noite pessoal,



RStorm disse:


> Boa noite
> 
> Ontem finalmente tivemos direito a umas boas abertas de sol
> Chuva fraca durante a madrugada, rendendo *1,5 mm*.
> ...



Tendo em conta os bons acumulados reportados pelos meus "vizinhos" @"Charneca" Mundial e @Ricardo Carvalho, achei estranho o acumulado mensal registado aqui, *30.47 mm*, mas afinal está em linha com o teu, @RStorm.
A 2ª quinzena desiludiu muito, tendo em conta que foi extremamente amena, pedia-se que fosse generosa em precipitação. O que tivemos foi uma sucessão de dias de céu encoberto, ausência de vento, morrinha, nevoeiro, uma completa pasmaceira, ou seja, um mês que aqui poderia ter sido épico, revelou ser uma tremenda sensaboria. A anomalia negativa desenvolvida na primeira quinzena foi completamente aniquilada, e o mês acaba por ser bastante seco, visto que as previsões de precipitação para esta zona saíram completamente goradas... enfim, desculpem o tom de desabafo.

_______________________

Extremos dos últimos dois dias:

6ª feira, 29/01
*17.2ºC* / *14.1ºC*
*0.25 mm* (frente associada à depressão Justine)

Sábado, 30/01
*18.4ºC* / *14.1ºC*
*0.51 mm*
Precipitação fraca de madrugada ainda devido à frente. Durante o dia, o pós frontal moribundo não rendeu precipitação, rendeu vento (rajada max. *64.4 km/h*), mas, acima de tudo, fez com que desaparecesse aquela neblina/nevoeiro que nos assombrou toda a semana. Durante a tarde esteve sol e deu para observar que às 18h não é ar de crepúsculo. Diria que o ocaso agora já deve ter quase uma hora de diferença face ao do solstício de Inverno.

Hoje voltámos ao mesmo cinzentão depressivo.
Dia ventoso, sobretudo durante a tarde (rajada máx *48.2 km/h*), alguma morrinha no mesmo período, mas sem expressão no acumulado.
*18.9ºC* / *13.8ºC*

Sigo com 17.3ºC, vento moderado do quadrante oeste.


----------



## Mammatus (31 Jan 2021 às 23:59)

StormRic disse:


> Flores de Inverno, para alegrar... , num "qualquer recanto perto de si"
> 
> 
> 
> ...



É o tempo das azedas. Formam tapetes amarelos nos baldios.

Essas flores brancas são das ameixoeiras dos jardins, existem alguns espécimes aqui perto de casa, mas, ao contrário dessas, têm os galhos nus. Se Fevereiro entrasse ameno e com sol começariam rapidamente a despontar. Estão entre as primeiras a exibir a sua "vaidade" floral e a fazer-nos lembrar de que a Primavera já não está assim tão longínqua.

Outra árvore que também vai entrar no seu período de floração é a _Acacia dealbata_, vulgarmente conhecida por mimosa, uma invasora implacável.


----------



## almeida96 (1 Fev 2021 às 01:05)

O último dia do mês acumulou *2,8 mm*. 

Foi um mês de Janeiro com duas caras: primeira metade fria, seca e solarenga; e uma segunda metade totalmente oposta: quente, húmida e sombria.

O mês ainda acumulou *98,5 mm*. Um pouco abaixo da média mas nada mau! Bastante superior à maioria dos acumulados da região de Lisboa, mas o efeito da serra é implacável!


----------



## RStorm (1 Fev 2021 às 19:17)

Mammatus disse:


> Tendo em conta os bons acumulados reportados pelos meus "vizinhos" @"Charneca" Mundial e @Ricardo Carvalho, achei estranho o acumulado mensal registado aqui, *30.47 mm*, mas afinal está em linha com o teu, @RStorm.


Aqui a nossa zona não foi muito beneficiada, visto que o tempo destas últimas duas semanas foi mais propicio a chuvas orográficas, daí os maiores acumulados terem ocorrido na zona centro da península de Setúbal, tal como o @Ricardo Carvalho nos tem reportado 
Acredito que sejamos compensados agora em Fevereiro


----------



## StormRic (2 Fev 2021 às 17:05)

Resumo do mês, na estação Parque Santa Iria:











Edição: corrigi a localização da T.Máx, é dia 26; no dia 15 foi máximo secundário de 16,3ºC.


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (3 Fev 2021 às 17:03)

Mammatus disse:


> Tendo em conta os bons acumulados reportados pelos meus "vizinhos" @"Charneca" Mundial e @Ricardo Carvalho, achei estranho o acumulado mensal registado aqui, *30.47 mm*, mas afinal está em linha com o teu, @RStorm.





RStorm disse:


> Aqui a nossa zona não foi muito beneficiada, visto que o tempo destas últimas duas semanas foi mais propicio a chuvas orográficas, daí os maiores acumulados terem ocorrido na zona centro da península de Setúbal, tal como o @Ricardo Carvalho nos tem reportado



-----------------------------------------------------

Por aqui a diferença foi toda ela feita graças a depressão Gaetan  pessoal , e a consequente frente fria  forte associado á mesma , e que deixou de acumulado por cá *57.9mm* em apenas 24h , no 20-1-2021


----------



## ZéCa (1 Mar 2021 às 06:56)

Bom dia!
Manhã de nevoeiro. Temperatura agora 9,2°C.
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Enviado do meu SM-N960F através do Tapatalk


----------

